# Interview The Person Below You ..



## mandymouse

A nice new thread as the old one was too long ..



Danauk said:


> Yes, 3 cats and 3 rabbits.
> 
> *What did you have for dinner this evening?*



I had chicken nuggets and spaghetti hoops 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Putting up our Christmas decorations in a couple of weeks 

What are you most looking forward to in 2013?


----------



## mandymouse

Hopefully doing a back to back cruise on the Disney Fantasy 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## ariel75

A new pair of uggs.


Are you doing anything nice today?


----------



## mandymouse

I just had a chilled day followed by zumba tonight 

*What is your favourite ride in Orlando ?*


----------



## ariel75

Hard to choose as I always say I don't do favourites, but I love the tower of terror it's a must do every time.


Who is your favourite character and why????


----------



## Wills Mom

I love Donald! Hes just so cute and funny and I love seeing him in Mickey's Philharmagic  

Who's yours and why?


----------



## mandymouse

It's Daisy Duck, she's so sassy and fun

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## ckquan

I'm looking forward to spending quality time with my DD. We plan to bake cupcakes, play with play dough, and watch Secret of the wings.

What are you most thankful for?


----------



## Wills Mom

My DS 

What is your favourite Disney memory?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh my goodness, I have so many fabulous memories, but one from my last trip was breaking down on Expedition Everest on the steep climb, and having to get out of the train, I was very unlady like 

*What is your favourite tin of Christmas chocolates ?*


----------



## Sarah28

not fussy really as i love all chocolate, haha but probably would be ferrero rocher yum yum!

Have you started your christmas shopping yet?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes

*Where will you eat your Christmas lunch?*


----------



## Danauk

At my inlaws as it is their turn to host this year, although my parents and my SIL and her family will be there too.

*Did you do anything for Children in Need today?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm working, but hoping to fit in a Frankie & Benny's breakfast this morning, and a few drinkies tonight

*What is your current favourite TV show ?*


----------



## Tink1987

Once Upon A Time. Cannot get enough of it. 


Where's your ultimate travel destination?


----------



## tennisfan

Either New Zealand or Canada

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're having a Chinese takeaway for dinner tonight 

*Have you treated yourself to anything nice this weekend ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

We got a sitter and had date night on Friday! First time since March lol so it was a real treat!! 

Whats the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't actually remember. It was something before my holiday.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## tennisfan

Housework and then going round my parents for dinner


Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Wills Mom

We had one in my in laws  

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to Disneyland Paris next week

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Anything with rum in it 

*What did you have for dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's only lunchtime here in Florida, but we will head to Yachtsman Steakhouse for dinner.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

Daisy, Stitch, Minnie and Mickey (sorry hard to choose just one) 

*Describe the last photo you too on your camera/phone*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I took so many yesterday that it is hard to remember, but I think it was one of my birthday cup cake at the Yachtsman Steakhouse.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Wills Mom

Red

What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure yet. Probably a muffin and some orange juice.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Wills Mom

May 2013 to Florida 

What are you doing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am at the Magic Kingdom today and I am just waiting to see the Princesses.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## PJB71

A cinnamon Yankee candle 

What's your favourite bubble bath???


----------



## mandymouse

I love Body Shop Sweet Lemon smellies

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to head for the Morning Extra Magic Hour at Epcot. I will only have a half day at Epcot and then enjoy the pool and the resort for the afternoon before heading over to the Yacht and Beach Club to check out the Christmas decorations there.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## ariel75

I had a cheese and beetroot batch


Are you looking forward to Christmas???


----------



## tennisfan

Sort of but working Christmas day

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment, apart from work

*What is your current favourite perfume ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush Karma

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Christmas followed by DSs first birthday in February 

What is your favourite restaurant in the US?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think at the moment Yachtsman Steakhouse.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## tennisfan

ATM S'mores pop tarts

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going for Thanksgiving Dinner at Olivia's Cafe at Old Key West.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Danauk

A mojito

*What is the weather like where you are?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sunny, but not too hot. Ideal theme park weather.

What was the last film you watched at the cinema?


----------



## Tink1987

Breaking Dawn Part 2.


Are you all ready for Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not even close.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema tonight, tomorrow i'm going to London for the day & Sunday will e packing for my trip Monday

*What are your plans?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Today I'll do the grocery shopping. Tomorrow I am meeting my sister for lunch and it'll be a tv filled evening lol. Sunday we will be bringing DS to visit DHs family.

What is your favourite Christmas song?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one as such although I do love the soundtrack to the old Disneyland Paris Christmas parade.

Will you have the weekend off?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, just finished nights this morning

*Will you be eating out this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we will have dinner at Sanaa at Kidani Village tonight. I will have lunch at Le Cellier tomorrow and then we will have dinner at The Wave at the Contemporary. On Sunday we will have lunch at Kona Cafe.

What is your favourite time of the year?


----------



## Wills Mom

Christmas 

Whats yours?


----------



## Danauk

August, I like the summer and DH and I have the whole month off work!

*Do you have much more Christmas shopping to do?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not even started yet.

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero non alcoholic & Mai Tai alcoholic

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a collector as such, but I love Disney Christmas decorations and I like to pick up a Hard Rock Cafe t-shirt when visiting somewhere new 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Candlelight Processional at Epcot tonight.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Tink1987

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> The Candlelight Processional at Epcot tonight.
> 
> Do you have any pets?



No - would love a dog but it's not fair as we are both out for 11 hours a day at work.

What's your favourite Disney memory?


----------



## tennisfan

Taking my niece for the first time

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No idea as the menu at The Wave keeps changing.

What is your favourite Christmas carol?


----------



## mandymouse

Away in a Manger

*What is your favourite Christmas song ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Wish it could be Christmas everyday

Will you be having a roast today?


----------



## ariel75

Yes and I'm not cooking it


----------



## tennisfan

Castle

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Going resort hopping to see some more Christmas decorations and then going to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party tonight.

When will you put up your Christmas decorations?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure I will this year as I'm working Christmas

What Is the weather like?


----------



## mandymouse

It was grey and drizzly earlier 

*Have you treated yourself to something nice this weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A couple of pins, but I am hoping to get a T shirt at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey dinner 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of a float at the parade at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.

What is your favourite Yankee Candle Scent?


----------



## jen_uk

Coastal Waters

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are meeting some friends that live in Florida for dinner.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Haunting by Alan Titchmarsh

*What's the last thing you bought?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new case for my iPhone with the Cinderella castle lights.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## ariel75

Ariel


How old was you on your first disney trip?


----------



## lynnemcb

28 years old

Which is your favourite - Strictly or X Factor?


----------



## A Small World

X Factor

When is your next holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am in holiday at the moment and the next one will be in May.

What is your favourite theme park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot 

*If I were to give you £100, what would you treat yourself to with it ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

New skinny jeans, nice winter boots and a big woolly Christmassy jumper  

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita 

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Girls Christmas night out on 8th Dec. We're going for a nice meal and a few drinks after that.

Whens yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

On Friday as part of the Girlie Weekend. We are heading to Birmingham.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

I like the new Girls Aloud song

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Either going to Belgium for the day to visit the Christmas markets or going out for a meal with friends for our Christmas get together on Saturday.  Sunday will be visiting my parents

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to Birmingham for the Girlie Weekend.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## ariel75

The 50 shades trilogy


What type of music do you listen to?


----------



## tennisfan

I like most genres, mainly rock or pop though

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Home-made Pasta Carbonara

How many Christmas parties will you go to this year?


----------



## tennisfan

One with friends as I can't make the works Christmas drinks night due to my shift

What is your job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with a big international airline.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not crafty at all

*Where will you be having your Christmas dinner this year ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

At home

*Do you collect anything?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney pins, bears and anything to do with dolphins

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold, but clear

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## tennisfan

The Toy Story trilogy and Lion King

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Loaded potato skins

Is it frosty where you are?


----------



## Tink1987

Yes it is. Possibility of snow later and it's -3 already.

Will you be putting your tree up today?


----------



## Wills Mom

Yes 

What colours do you decorate your tree?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No specific colours. I just have a number of Disney decorations.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Tink1987

sausage toasted sandwich. 


What's your favourite meal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet Steak with Macaroni Cheese

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My mum's birthday in January

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, Roast Chicken

Do you have an advent calendar?


----------



## tennisfan

No got a Kinder Santa instead

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, for the first time in almost a month.

What are you having for dinner today?


----------



## tennisfan

Had roast beef

When is your next holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Proper holiday in the middle of May, but we will have a sneaky weekend in Dubai as soon as my British passport comes through.

Do you still have any of your childhood toys?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes my Lego

Are you working Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Have you done all your Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## mandymouse

I've just got some odds and ends to get, then I'm done

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Day trip to Belgium

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just relaxing

Do you prefer to have a bath or a shower?


----------



## mandymouse

A shower

*Did you treat yourself to anything nice this weekend, if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new perfume

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## ariel75

Christmas as my sister got married over the weekend so now can think about Xmas shopping! 

Is there any snow where you are?


----------



## Wills Mom

Aww congrats to your sister! Nope, no snow here! Just really cold! 

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Need you now by Lady Antebellum 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Muscateer

I am full of the cold and we have snow so just staying at home chilling

Are you wearing anything christmassy today?


----------



## ariel75

No waiting in for a delivery so in a track suit lol can't be bothered if I'm stuck at home


----------



## ariel75

ariel75 said:
			
		

> No waiting in for a delivery so in a track suit lol can't be bothered if I'm stuck at home



Ha ha hit the wrong button before asking

On Christmas Eve what do you do???


----------



## tennisfan

Have a Chinese, then usually either working or working the next day so early night

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas Day will be a quiet one, with just the 4 of us, just how I like it 

*What is your current favourite Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## ariel75

I love pink dragon fruit and a Christmas cupcake one this time of year 

How far are you with your Christmas shopping???


----------



## mandymouse

I'm about 3/4 of the way through my shopping, I'll be glad when it's all done 

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working an early shift on Saturday and a late shift on Sunday with our management Christmas party in between.

Do you prefer do your Christmas shopping in the shops or online?


----------



## mandymouse

I prefer to shop instore, but I hate the crowds, so like to shop early 

*Are you wearing anything Christmassy today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## ariel75

Bacon sandwich

What tv programme do you love to watch?


----------



## Sarah28

big bang theory

what's your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## tennisfan

Pepperoni and mushrooms

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## ben1993

A proper Sunday roast  

Have you finished all your Xmas shopping yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, just a couple more to wrap

Have you?


----------



## Wills Mom

I haven't even started!! Oops! 

If you have £5000 to spend on anything you want what would you buy?


----------



## tennisfan

Road trip across America 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had meat loaf and Parmesan potatoes

What is your favourite way to relax?


----------



## mandymouse

My absolute favourite way to relax is to read a book in the sunshine while on holiday 

*What is your current favourite TV programme ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

There is nothing on TV at the moment that interests me.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working, but I also have a Christmas party to go to on Saturday.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

Have you brought all your Christmas shopping?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, now I just have to wait for it to be delivered.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney pins

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## Muscateer

Nativity 2 Danger in a Manger yesterday

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## ariel75

Jacket potato with chilli

Who's your favourite actor/actress??


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really have one.

Do you have any Christmas traditions?


----------



## tennisfan

Have a Chinese in Christmas eve, unless I'm working nights or lates

What book are you reading?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not reading anything at the moment

*What day do you think you'll do your final Christmas food shop ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Still debating 22nd or 23rd

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## Wills Mom

My sister

Have you put up your Christmas tree yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Was going to but it's up the loft and can't be bothered to get it down as I'm working over Christmas

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Muscateer

Going out with my friend Friday night, recovering Saturday and visiting family on Sunday.

Do you have snow where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Had a little yesterday but it went quickly

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Wills Mom

I had a homemade mini pizza with all low fat toppings to go with my post pregnancy diet! 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Breaded chicken fillet, mashed potatoes and green beans.

What is your favourite Christmas food?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast turkey & pigs in blankets

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry trifle

Do you have an advent calendar?


----------



## thestevied

Yes. 

Is your Xmas tree up yet?


----------



## Muscateer

Oh yes

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans and hoody

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am in the process of wrapping all the Christmas presents that have arrived so far. Other than that, I will just relax.

Will you attend any Christmas parties this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going out with a couple of friends for a Christmas meal on Sunday 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something nice this weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When will you open your Christmas presents?


----------



## Wills Mom

Christmas morning  

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Tink1987

Soap and Glory shower gel and Marc Jacobs Dot perfume in Boots this evening 

What's your favourite smell?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Frangipani flowers

Describe your favourite handbag?


----------



## mandymouse

It's probably my DCL wrist bag

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Housework & then going round to my parents as my sister is coming over

*What are yours?*


----------



## Tink1987

Breakfast, hair appointment and then going out for the day somewhere with my camera, it's a beautiful, if very cold day! 

Describe your perfect day - what would you do?


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping and sightseeing in NYC followed by an evening meal

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Eliza32

Definitely not!! I've made soup for tea tonight, got a cinnamon raisin loaf in the breadmaker for breakfast and tomorrow I'm making spag bol and chilli to freeze, making the christmas cake and some 'cookie in a jar' presents.

Are you baking this weekend???


----------



## tennisfan

No

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## Tink1987

Baileys hot chocolate and winter pimms at the moment 

What's your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Of mice and men

What is your favourite song?


----------



## Muscateer

Open Arms or Chasing Cars

Have you had your works Christmas night/day out yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Its tonight but i'm not going as I was originally working but got moved & couldn't get a ticket once I found out I was off

*What are your plans for christmas?*


----------



## lynnemcb

christmas dinner at home with husband, three of my children, one son working away from home, mum and dad


----------



## mandymouse

I like to see all the family a day or two before Christmas Day to swap pressies etc, then the big day is just us 4, just how I like it 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be having a nice breakfast at the hotel and then I will go to work for my late shift.

Where will you have Christmas this year?


----------



## tennisfan

At work then round my parents on boxing day

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Tink1987

No, we've been out for a pub lunch - had ham, egg and chips lol. 

What's your favourite place in the world?


----------



## mandymouse

Castaway Cay or onboard any of the Disney Ships

*Will you go to church over Christmas ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Yes

What is your favourite Christmas song?


----------



## Tink1987

I wish it could be Christmas every day.....


What's your favourite fictional character?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have one

What car do you drive?


----------



## darthtatty

Citroen Berlingo

How many decorated christmas trees do you have?


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Tink1987

Really tough to choose. If I was made to it would be Shawshank Redemption. 

What's your job?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer, plus I have a part time job at Asda

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## wen-tom

spending a little time with DH, he has been away a lot 

*Any plans for new year?*


----------



## Tink1987

I'm starting my new dream job on the 7th Jan - which I'm very excited about  Also got 2 great holidays planned for next year so getting very excited about 2013 already!

What's your worst fear?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Losing loved ones.

Where will you spend Christmas Day?


----------



## tennisfan

At work, then with my parents in in the evening

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bratwurst, Mash and Peas

What is your favourite Christmas tipple?


----------



## mandymouse

Usually sparkly wine, but this year I'm going to make Kir Royales 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Tink1987

Some new books and perfume


What's your favourite childhood memory?


----------



## Sarah28

family holidays

will you be making any new year resolutions?


----------



## ariel75

No I don't but if I could I would like to give up housework

What would you love to receive as a present this year??


----------



## mandymouse

I would love to receive a holiday  but I am looking forward to getting a camera 

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## ariel75

On Saturday we are going Christmas shopping as jack needs a new phone and on Sunday he is doing a bag pack at sainsburys with the air cadets

Have you finished all your Christmas shopping?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes all done thankfully

Have you started any of your Christmas goodies yet?


----------



## tennisfan

No as we havent bought them yet

When is your next night out?


----------



## Tink1987

Going to London for the weekend so will probably be Saturday night - eating at Jamie Oliver's restaurant - very excited 

What's your favourite TV show?


----------



## Scottiesmommy08

Once Upon A Time.

What is your favorite holiday sweet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry Trifle

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

I've bought some Mince Pie ice-cream for this year, I hope it's nice 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

My MiL coming round for lunch

Are you wearing anything Christmassy today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, although at a pinch, the Tinkerbell on my fleece could be classified as Christmassy.

Have you finished your Christmas shopping?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes except food 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working.

What will you have for Christmas dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey and all the trimmings 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to Disneyland Paris for the day in January

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## wen-tom

im eating leftover prawn crackers from last nights chinese takwaway 

is your christmas tree up?


----------



## Tink1987

Yep 

Are you looking forward to Christmas now?


----------



## tennisfan

Not really as i'm working

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Tink1987

The Eastbound Transatlantic on the Disney Magic in May 

How many Christmas cards have you received?


----------



## mandymouse

So far, about 20

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something nice this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, might do when I go to London during the week though

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Royal Blue

What is your dream holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Safari in South Africa or Kenya

What is yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A round the world cruise

What is your favourite Christmas treat?


----------



## tennisfan

Pigs in blankets

What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold, but mainly dry.

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## bee86

Went to wagamamas and had teryiaki salmon soba Yum Yum! 

Do you have any pets, and if so do you get them pressies at Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are you hoping for from Santa this year?


----------



## bee86

I'm hoping Santa brings Disney holiday related things, like crocs a  memory card and the likes!

Do you have a real or artificial Christmas tree?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Artificial, but I am not sure if we will put it up as I am working all over Christmas.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## bee86

Ooooh difficult to pick one with my sweet tooth haha but one that's always good is apple tart/pie and ice cream 

Do you like plum pudding?


----------



## Tink1987

No. 

So you prefer showers or baths?


----------



## mandymouse

Showers

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working a late shift today.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## Tink1987

Tea.

What's your favourite breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

It's the omelette I have at Frankie & Benny's at Manchester Airport before heading to Orlando 

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef and trimmings

Have you finished your christmas shopping?


----------



## Tink1987

Yes


What do you have for breakfast on Christmas Day?


----------



## tennisfan

Have worked the last 2 Christmas' and will this one so will have cereal

Where are you spending Christmas?


----------



## Tink1987

We spend the day at home but go for lunch at DB's parents and spend a few hours with them.

Is money no issue to you on holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

Only if I have it - I'd never get into debt for it

*Have you any siblings?*


----------



## Tink1987

I have one brother - only 18 months between us.


Which Disney parks have you visited?


----------



## Ware Bears

WDW and DLP ..... and am excitedly counting down the months to our first trip to DL

*Which is your favourite Disney park?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Magic Kingdom

What is your favourite Disney park snack?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dole Whip Float

What is yours?


----------



## Tink1987

Mickey bar 


What's your favourite ADR to make?


----------



## mandymouse

Tutto Italia or Teppan Edo 

*What has been your highlight of the weekend ?*


----------



## Tink1987

We've been to London so the whole weekend probably. Done lots of Christmassy things. If I had to choose one, it would be singing Jingle Bells at the top of my voice in Trafalgar Sq with the charity choir that was there 

Do you have turkey for Christmas dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will wrap some more Christmas presents and get as much of the Christmas food as possible.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

Not as a rule, though I do like adding to my Christmas tree decorations when I'm in WDW 

*When do you break up for Christmas ?*


----------



## Tink1987

This Friday until the 7th of Jan - and that is the start of my job as well! Eeek! 

What's your favourite hobby?


----------



## tennisfan

Photography

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a bunch of errands to run today so probably will just grab something while I am out.

Where will you spend Christmas Day?


----------



## tennisfan

At work then at my parents in the evening

What is the weather like?


----------



## Tink1987

Cloudy and drizzly.


Do you have any Christmas Eve traditions?


----------



## tennisfan

Have a Chinese takeaway

Do you?


----------



## Tink1987

We go to get the fresh food shopping at like 6am when our local Sainsburys opens, make sure we watch the 3 Only Fools and Horses Christmas specials from 1996, have a takeaway and watch Christmas with the Kranks 

Where's your favourite place for clothes shopping?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsoon

When will you have Christmas dinner?


----------



## Tink1987

We have it around 1:30pm at my DB's parents. 


Do you put tinsel on your tree?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Christmas movie?


----------



## Tink1987

Home Alone

What's the best Christmas present you have ever received?


----------



## Tink1987

Home Alone.


What's the best Christmas present you have ever received?


----------



## dolphingirl47

This is really hard as I had so many great ones. Probably my first Fossil watch.

What is your favourite Christmas carol?


----------



## mandymouse

Away in a manger

*What are your favourite Christmas choccies ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have any.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## Tink1987

Ham hock and chicken pie with mashed sweet potato.

What's the nicest hotel you have ever stayed in?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The most luxurious was Grosvenor House in Dubai.

What is the furthest from home you have been?


----------



## Tink1987

Got to be Cuba or Mexico. 

How about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hawaii

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Tink1987

Harry Potter series.

How much do you spend on Christmas food shopping?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just spent £120 today, but this is everything including treats.

When will you open your presents?


----------



## Tink1987

I run downstairs like a child! So first thing on Christmas morning 

Do you open something small on Christmas Eve?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have done in the past, but this time I only seem to have one gift.

Have you bought any Christmas crackers?


----------



## Tink1987

We don't bother, as there is the only two of us and we go to my in-laws for dinner.

Is your Christmas tree a traditional green?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sort of, but it also has fiber-optics in it.

What is the next film you want to watch in the cinema?


----------



## Tink1987

Pitch Perfect - out this Friday.


When's your next Disney holiday?


----------



## Danauk

Not for a couple of years probably. We are going to Las Vegas next year instead.

*When do you break up from work for Christmas?*


----------



## tennisfan

I don't I have to work over Christmas

What is your job?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer

*What tipple will you be having with your Christmas dinner ?*


----------



## Tink1987

Don't laugh - I always have a cup of tea with every meal lol. Will have a Baileys hot chocolate to end and Bucks Fizz in the morning when we wake up.

How long have you been with your partner/husband/wife?


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

I don't have anybody...

*What colour theme is your Christmas tree (if you have one)?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got one up this year as I couldn't be bothered to go up the loft plus i'm working.

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Tink1987

We had our Christmas dinner at work, so full turkey dinner and Christmas pud!

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

A banana

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## Tink1987

Christmas dinner probably! 


What's your favourite drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita for alcoholic or Orange Cream Soda for non-alcoholic.

What was the last book that you read?


----------



## Tink1987

Just finished The Causal Vacancy by JK Rowling - cannot recommend it enough! 

What's the last song you listened to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A Christmas Carol Medley from the Epcot Candlelight Processional CD

What is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## owl0306

bad drivers

What is your fav disney resort?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

The Grand Californian at Disneyland (with a theme park view.)
For WDW a tie between the Beach Club Villas/Beach Club or Animal Kingdom Lodge.

*What time do you start work tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Officially 12:30, but I will probably go in earlier.

What will you watch on TV tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure what is on tonight

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Odd Life of Timothy Green on the flight home from Orlando.

What is the next film you are hoping to watch?


----------



## Tink1987

Pitch Perfect at the cinema - Despicable Me on bluray.

What TV program are you looking forward to over Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't even know what's on.

What is your favourite Yankee Candle scent?


----------



## Tink1987

Christmas Eve 

What's your favourite Christmas tree bauble?


----------



## tennisfan

Its says Noel and has Disney characters on it for the 20th anniversary of DLP

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans.

What colour are your nails at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Fingers, natural with silver glitter on the tips, toes, glittery bright red 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera/phone*


----------



## wen-tom

I took a picture of my boxer dog who put himself under a duvet on the sofa - he was sulking because he was caught doing something naughty 

What is your favourite part if Christmas dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

The roast itself

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Tink1987

Work 

But drinks tonight for my leaving do and then I have finished at old work place and will start afresh at my new place on the 7th 

Any last minute things to get for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

No, all done & dusted

*What is your favourite snack?*


----------



## Tink1987

A few prawns with some Marie Rose sauce. 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working 12 hour shifts both Saturday & Sunday

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Tink1987

Tomorrow night - there is a new duelling pianos bar opened in Birmingham, looks fab! 

What's the last Disney item you bought?


----------



## tennisfan

Christmas decs from dlrp

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Tink1987

Duck spring rolls in a hoisin sauce with some rice.

What are you having ?


----------



## tennisfan

Went out to lunch and had chicken and bacon in BBQ sauce

What is your favourite breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

At home a full English, and on holiday Brunch at Palo on the Disney ships

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working all weekend

What are yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Curling up under my quilt in my new PJs and just relax for the most part.

What is your favourite Christmas movie?


----------



## Tink1987

Home Alone.


Have you made any New Year resolutions yet?


----------



## wen-tom

I never make any. i have no willpower 

*Will you be cooking the christmas dinner this year?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you have nay pets?


----------



## frankieeyre

Nope. I did have 2 cats when I was younger.

Did you go to university?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I started my course at Johann Wolfgang Goethe University in Frankfurt and eventually did a credit transfer to University of Essex. I also have a post-graduate qualification from University of Hull.

When will you put your Christmas decorations away?


----------



## Tink1987

The 29th/30th Dec - I like them down for New Years. I have a massive clear out and clean all ready for the New Year.

When do you take yours down?


----------



## mandymouse

Usually 1st January

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we will have a fairly lazy weekend at home.

What Christmas treats do you have at home?


----------



## ariel75

All the bad stuff chocs wine Pringles Doritos fingers the list goes on and on...

Do you go out Christmas Eve night??


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are you?


----------



## Tink1987

No we don't, we stay in with a takeaway and a nice film.

How long do you have off from work over Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have any time off over Christmas. I have today and tomorrow off and then I have to work until next Saturday.

What are you hoping Santa will bring?


----------



## tennisfan

New job would be nice but some amazon vouchers would be nice

What would you like for Christmas?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A piece of jewellery

What colour are the walls in the room you are in?


----------



## tennisfan

White and green

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Danauk

I will be in the theatre from 9am until around 10pm/11pm setting up for a panto, then doing a technical rehearsal followed by a dress rehearsal. Long day!

*Will you be making any new years resolutions?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When will you open your Christmas presents?


----------



## Tink1987

First thing Christmas morning.


What book are you currently reading?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not reading anything at the moment. I spend every spare minute working on my trip report.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Tink1987

We are on the transatlantic cruise on the Disney Magic in May.

How about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Also in May, but we are doing the West Coast Repositioning and the first Alaska cruise on the Wonder.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Tink1987

I'm a classic - Mickey Mouse 

What's your favourite Disney film?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean or Beauty & the Beast

*Have you done your Christmas food shopping ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I did most of it on Tuesday and picked up a few extra treats yesterday.

What are your favourite Christmas treats?


----------



## tennisfan

Celebrations

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Eliza32

Well, I'm going to work, not sure how much actual work will get done though!!!

What are you doing for NYE??


----------



## tennisfan

Dont know yet, don't normally do anything due to working

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey with all the trimmings 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the bank then relaxing, back to work for me tomorrow

What are your plans?


----------



## Tink1987

We were at Sainsburys at 6am, Waitrose and M&S Food at 7am  The rest of the day will be spent eating, wrapping and watching TV and movies.

What is the last movie you watched?


----------



## tennisfan

Nativity 2

What are you having for dinner today ?


----------



## Wills Mom

We are going out for dinner so I'm not sure but more than likely I'll have steak

What is your favourite food to eat on Christmas day?


----------



## Tink1987

It's got to be my Christmas dinner 

What's the last song you listened to?


----------



## tennisfan

Last Christmas

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Coconut

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate


----------



## mandymouse

BBQ Pringles

*What are your Boxing Day plans ?*


----------



## Tink2312

Online shopping, more food, more movies 

What was your favourite Christmas present this year?


----------



## tennisfan

A book about the 20 yrs of Disneyland Paris

What was yours?


----------



## Tink2312

Since the world began - a book detailing the history of WDW

What is your favourite Christmas tipple?


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Tink2312

Galaxy

And yours?


----------



## Tink1987

Dairy Milk.

What's the next film you want to watch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reacher

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Tink2312

Kingdom Keepers IV

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Patricia Cornwell

What did you do with your leftovers from Christmas dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Only had Christmas dinner today, probably have cold meat and mash tomorrow

When are you back to work?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have been working all over Christmas

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai tai

What's your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## Tink1987

Chicken and stuffing.

What's the next thing you are looking forward too?


----------



## mandymouse

My birthday on the 6th, and my hubby's the weekend after, we're going to Birmingham for the night to celebrate both  

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Tink1987

Very much like Boxing Day - lie around, eat too much, watch TV and read.

How about you?


----------



## A Small World

We've been out for a walk but apart from that lolling round watching tv and eating  

Whats your favourite Christmas movie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Love Actually

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Polar Express

*What was your favourite Christmas present?*


----------



## Wills Mom

My new Nikon

What was yours?


----------



## tennisfan

A book about the 20 years of Disneyland Paris

*What are your plans for New years eve?*


----------



## Tink1987

Nothing - we always stay in, just the two of us, have a nice meal and watch a good movie.

Any New Years resolutions?


----------



## A Small World

We are going to London to watch the fireworks  - seemed a good idea at the time 

What are your plans?


----------



## Wills Mom

It is DS's first New Years so we are staying in to be with him to ring in the New Year!  

What is the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## tennisfan

A pair of jeans a few weeks back

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Honey roasted ham, potatoes and carrots.

What is your favourite hobby?


----------



## Tink1987

Either reading or photography!


How about you?


----------



## Wills Mom

Reading or cooking/baking

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Tink1987

We are doing the transatlantic on the Disney Magic in May 2013.

What's the place you would like to visit the most in the world?


----------



## tennisfan

South Africa

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Wills Mom

I am baking bread, scones and buns this morning, I'll watch a movie with DH this afternoon and DH is going out this evening so I'll have a bath once DS is gone to sleep and go to bed with a book.

If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?


----------



## Tink1987

Orlando or NYC.

What's your favourite movie?


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got two - The Wizard of Oz and Fantasia

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

A dog

*What is your job?*


----------



## glvsav37

Art director for an advertising agency.  


What is your favorite meal?


----------



## A Small World

Chilli (amongst loads of other things)

Cheese and Onions crisps or salt and vinegar?


----------



## Tink1987

A Small World said:
			
		

> Chilli (amongst loads of other things)
> 
> Cheese and Onions crisps or salt and vinegar?



Salt and Vinegar.

What's your ideal Friday night?


----------



## Wills Mom

Cheese and Onion

Milk chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## A Small World

Milk chocolate

Favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Duplo (German chocolate bar)

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Cherry Coke Zero

*What are your plans for New years eve?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans. I will work until 15:30 and then we just relax.

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## Eliza32

New Tricks

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Tink1987

No - would love a dog but it's just not fair with us being out all day.

What's your ideal job?


----------



## Ware Bears

I'd like to open an animal sanctuary

*Do you have any siblings?*


----------



## Tink1987

Yep, one brother. Only 13 months between us.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Ware Bears

Far too much!  Disney Traditions, Beswick horses, Pendelfin rabbits, Bunnykins, Beatrix Potter, Disney pins, Disney Christmas ornaments .....

*Do you?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't really collect anything, though I do love my Disney Christmas tree decorations

*What have you been up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have had a mega day at work, but now I am about to settle down with a nice glass of wine and some Big Bang Theory.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Tink1987

Mai tai.

What's your favourite place to eat out at?


----------



## A Small World

Pina Colada

Have you bought anything since Christmas Day?


----------



## Tink1987

Just a few books.

What's your favourite restaurant to visit?


----------



## tennisfan

Tgi's

When is your next night out ?


----------



## mandymouse

In a couple of weeks to celebrate mine and my hubby's birthdays

*What are your plans for New Year's Eve ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet, probably a quiet one with family

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just going to chill today and work on my trip report.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Tink1987

ToT.

What's your favourite Disney snack?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dole Whip Float

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Mickey brioche 

What is your favourite breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

A full English 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera/phone*


----------



## Tink2312

Illuminations finale during our November trip.

What was your first paid job?


----------



## Tink1987

Paper girl. I used to rake it in when I was a 13 year old 

What's your favourite hot drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Caramel Macchiato

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## Tink1987

Pâté on toast with onion marmalade.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is yours?


----------



## Tink1987

Warm apple crumble with double cream.

What was the last TV show you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Big Bang Theory

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Eliza32

Purple

Favourite cheese???


----------



## dolphingirl47

That's hard, but at the moment I really love goat's cheese.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Accident by Linwood Barclay

*Are you doing anything tomorrow night?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet what everyone else is doing

What car do you drive?


----------



## mandymouse

A silver Ford ka

*Will you be making any New Year's resolutions ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Yes! I want to learn how to drive.

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

No 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Majik9

To ring in the New Year at Midnight with my family and friends.

What's your favorite site (besides this one of course) to spend time on while surfing the net?


----------



## Sarah28

facebook probably, or the disneystore website 

What's your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't really have one

*When do you go back to work?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't work

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully a trip to NYC early next year 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak with Macaroni Cheese Bites followed by Cherry Pie with Champagne Cream.

Will you have some fizzy at midnight?


----------



## tennisfan

No

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My mums birthday next week

What is your favourite takeaway?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken and Sweetcorn Soup followed by Fillet Steak in Satay Sauce with Egg Fried Rice.

What mobile phone do you own?


----------



## tennisfan

Samsung tocco

What are you looking forward to in 2013?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Receiving my first British passport, having a sneaky weekend in Dubai, seeing wild Orcas, visiting Alaska and having dinner at Club 33 at Disneyland.

What would you like to achieve in 2013?


----------



## Wills Mom

We would like to have another baby hopefully 

What has been the best part of 2012 for you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Becoming a British citizen

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Eliza32

Of all of the places I've visited, San Francisco

Flats or high heels???


----------



## tennisfan

Flats

*Do you have any hobbies?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love reading, travelling, cooking and making jewellery.

Have you made any New Year's Resolutions?


----------



## tennisfan

Not really but would like To find a new job. The main one is to see my friends and family more

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Wills Mom

Dinner with the in laws 

What are yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Went out to lunch with my parents

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Combos

tennisfan said:


> Do you have any pets?



Sadly not any more! 13 years ago I was surprised with a full breed American Eskimo puppy, and a vacation to WDW. I've loved my Angel (5/12/2012 RIP) ("her name") and WDW since.

If you could add one attraction to a Disney park, what would it be?


----------



## Tink2312

I would bring back the Tarzan show to AK

What about you?


----------



## Ware Bears

I would like to see something involving the Aristocats at Disneyland Paris.

*Have you made any New Year resolutions?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Wizard of Oz

*Are you planning to see Les Miserables at the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Are you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Tink2312

Working - booooo with a bit of sales shopping thrown in.

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

I worked 12 hr shift

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am still cooking dinner. We are having meatballs and pasta.

When is your next day off?


----------



## mandymouse

Friday, I'm going to a wedding 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Tink2312

Taking down the Christmas decs and on Saturday I'm spending the afternoon shopping at the Trafford Centre.

What item of clothing from your wardrobe is your favourite?


----------



## Tink1987

My faded retro Donald Duck t-shirt - last sold in MK in the 80's. 

What is your biggest accomplishment?


----------



## tennisfan

Gaining my degree

When is your next night out?


----------



## nickyg14

Next week seeing Les Miserable film.

What job do you do?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservations team leader with a big international airline.

What is your favourite brand of cosmetics?


----------



## Stefjp

Clinique! 

Do you travel lighter pack everything?


----------



## mandymouse

I always take too much 

*Are you planning on treating yourself to something nice over the weekend ? if so, to what ?*


----------



## Stefjp

Me too  

Yes! I will treating myself to a manicure, and also will be having my brows/lashes tinted. It's a beauty weekend! Haha.

What is your (gulp) LEAST favourite Disney movie?


----------



## Tink2312

John Carter

What is the movie you've watched the most times and how many times have you seen it?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't keep track, so don't know

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a busy day today. I am heading out shortly to have my hair put up and my nails done. I want to check out if there is anything left from the sales and need to do some food shopping. This evening we have our New Year's Ball from work. Tomorrow I will just have a lazy day.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we are getting a meal as part of our New Year's Ball tonight.

What do you usually order from the take away?


----------



## Ware Bears

Take-away is no longer part of my vocabulary 

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Victoria Pendleton autobiography

And you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Very unusual for me, I have not actually read anything since coming back from holiday. I spend every spare minute on my trip report at the moment.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Not got anything booked yet, hopefully May though

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Tink2312

Yes, pork.

*Do you play any musical instruments and if so, which one(s)?*


----------



## Tink1987

No I don't. 

Do you?


----------



## tennisfan

No

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## Tink1987

Magic Kingdom.

What was the last thing you watched on TV?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm watching Got to Dance right now 

*What is your current favourite TV show ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Big Bang Theory

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Chicago fire

What would be your dream job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working in a Dolphin Human Therapy setting.

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## Tink1987

Hmmm good one! I would say octopus?

Describe your dream day?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A day at Discovery Cove: Swimming with dolphins, snorkelling and playing with the birds in the aviary.

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Tink1987

It has to be NYC.

What's the top thing to do on your 'bucket list' ?


----------



## Tink2312

Visit Rome, which I'm doing on the Med cruise this year 

What about you?


----------



## Combos

Tink2312 said:


> Visit Rome, which I'm doing on the Med cruise this year
> 
> What about you?



Visit Sydney Australia.

What is your favorite "Walt" quote?


----------



## dolphingirl47

If you can dream it, you can do it.

How old where you when you first travelled abroad?


----------



## Combos

10-ish - Drove through Canada (Niagra Falls, B-E-A-UTIFUL place)!


What was a memorable "pixie dust" moment in one of the Disney Parks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Getting to ride in the Lilly Belle at Disneyland last May.

What was yours?


----------



## Combos

dolphingirl47 said:


> Getting to ride in the Lilly Belle at Disneyland last May.
> 
> What was yours?



Preview of the new "Be our Guest" restaurant and participating in one of the tests for the Fast Pass stuff (okay it's two things but I was excited).

What is your favourite fireworks display?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wishes

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## Combos

dolphingirl47 said:


> Wishes
> 
> What is your favourite Disney restaurant?



Raglan Road ( Irish heritage  ).


What is an example of some pixie dust you'd like to receive?


----------



## mandymouse

Don't laugh, but I'd love to meet Elvis Stitch one holiday 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our New Year's Ball

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## Wills Mom

Its a toss up between The Lumineers "Stubborn Love" or Rihanna "Stay"

What is the last Disney movie you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In the cinema, Tangled. On TV, Ratatouille.

What is your favourite Disney movie?


----------



## thestevied

That's a tough one. Out if the classics, probably Alice in Wonderland. Out of the modern ones, maybe Meet The Robinsons. 

What's your least favourite disney film?


----------



## mandymouse

Wall E

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Tink1987

Just working.


What's the biggest thing/plan you want to do this year?


----------



## Wills Mom

Hopefully have a brother or sister for DS 

What are you most looking forward to this year?


----------



## Tink1987

My Disney transatlantic cruise in May and my partners 30th birthday trip starting with New Years in Vegas and then going on the road for a month 

Can you watch horror films or do you get scared?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes I can

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have another long day at work ahead of me.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## Tink1987

Pepsi.

Do you have any celebrity crushes?


----------



## thestevied

Yep! Loads... Natalie portman in particular. 

What was your favourite kids tv show?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiswas

*When is your next holiday/break, and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing booked yet, hoping NYC or Vegas in May

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's my hubby's birthday this weekend, so we're off to Birmingham for the evening 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## thestevied

The on the buses box set. Plus I just ordered the unofficial guide to Disney world book from amazon. Looking forward to having a long read through that. 

What's your favourite cheese?


----------



## tennisfan

Chedder

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## thestevied

Bottle of drink, that's it till dinner. 

Have you ever won anything exciting?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I got a Dream Fastpass in the Year of a Million Dreams.

What was the last thing you watched on TV?


----------



## mandymouse

I watched Hawaii Five 0 before I went to bed last night

*Describe the last photo you took on your phone/camera*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't taken any for ages, last one was at Disney last November of my friends on Main Street

*What would be your dream job?*


----------



## Sarah28

Graphic / product designer for Disney merch!

What's your favourite store?


----------



## Tink1987

Hmmm Forever 21/Apple store.

What's your favourite snack?


----------



## mandymouse

Pringles

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

It's my mums birthday so going out for a meal in Saturday with my family, same again Sunday as not everyone can make the 1st one. Also going to the cinema 

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not have breakfast

What is the next film you want to see in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Les Mis & Lincoln

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just having a lazy day today.

When is your next night out?


----------



## Wills Mom

26th for my sisters birthday

What is the last thing you watched on tv?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Big Bang Theory

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Tink1987

It's Friday so chip shop night.

Do you like to cook or are you more a bung stuff into the oven type of person?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love to cook.

What is your favourite Yankee Candle scent?


----------



## tennisfan

Not a fan of candles

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Tink1987

I'm reading The Secret of Crickley Hall - it is a great read. Can't recommend it enough! 

Do you read any magazines?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Tink1987

Photography, reading and travelling.

Do you like any comedians?


----------



## mandymouse

I think Lee Mack is hilarious 

*Are you eating out or having a takeaway today ? if so, where & what will you have ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to a toby carvery for my mums birthday

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## Tink1987

Few things in Boots the other day - new makeup etc. 

What was the last concert/show you went too?


----------



## Tink2312

The Lion King

What's the best concert/ show you've been to?


----------



## Tinks1984

Hmmm, I've got to say Robbie Williams at Old Trafford Cricket Ground...it was amazing! 

*What colour is your front door?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have never been to any as I am very sensitive to noise.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Ware Bears

Robin Hood

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## Ware Bears

Avocado and prawns

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jalapeno Poppers

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just catching up online and then I go to work for a late shift.

Will you have a roast dinner today?


----------



## Tink1987

No but we are going out for a lovely meal for my DB's birthday. 

What's your favourite 'chain' restaurant to dine at?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wagamama

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza Express

*What's the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Tink2312

Going to the theatre in 2 weeks with friends to see Maurice's Jubilee.

What was the last theatre production you saw?


----------



## tennisfan

Woman in Black

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## mrferret

Nope 

The big bang Theory  Or  Friends


----------



## tennisfan

Neither

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## mrferret

Marks and spencer vanilla yoghurt


Universal or seaworld ?


----------



## mandymouse

Universal

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for 2 meals to celebrate my mum's birthday

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I took my mum to Coventry this morning, not sure what I'm going to do for the rest of the day

*What is the next celebration in your home ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My birthday in September

What is the weather like?


----------



## Tink2312

Raining...again!

What (if anything) will you be watching on TV tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing as I'm working nights

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sausage, Egg and Chips.

What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## thestevied

The hotel. 

Favourite recent movie?


----------



## davidmolliesmum

Ted, thought it was hilarious!

what kind of car do you drive(if any)?


----------



## Tink1987

Nissan Almera.

Has it snowed where you are today?


----------



## mandymouse

It did yesterday, it looks like most of it has melted now, thank goodness 

*If I gave you £100, what would you treat yourself to ?*


----------



## thestevied

I'd probably be sensible/sad and buy dollars for our holiday or stock up the fridge/wine rack!!

What's your dream job?


----------



## Ware Bears

I'd have an animal sanctuary

*Who does the cooking in your house?*


----------



## thestevied

Me, and I love it so don't mind at all. 

What housework do you least like doing?


----------



## Tink1987

Cleaning the bathroom.

What have you had for lunch today?


----------



## Tink2312

Chicken salad wrap and a fruit salad.

What are you having for tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Had vegetable lasagne 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's another working weekend for me.

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## davidmolliesmum

rode the 'skycoaster' at fun spot kissimmee! 

what did you dream about last night?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Something about snakes.

What would you wish for if you had three wishes?


----------



## mrferret

Health wealth and good fortune for all i know


Has it snowed where you are this year ?


----------



## mandymouse

We had a light dusting on Sunday, not looking forward to more arriving this weekend 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## thestevied

Working 8-8 Saturday then I'm on hols for a week. No plans yet Sunday. Maybe gym, some nice dinner, and a relaxing evening!

What's your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## tennisfan

Tuna And sweetcorn

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

Freezing! No snow but icy and -3. Gonna warm up at the gym in a min!

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have not decided yet. I need to go into town to do some food shopping shortly.

Do you play any computer games?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, The Sims 3 mainly

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## Tink2312

Tough one! Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil (NERD remix) and the score from Illuminations are my top played.

What is your favourite tv show?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Big Bang Theory

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## thestevied

Wdw. 

Who's your favourite character from Harry potter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hermione

What is top of your bucket list?


----------



## tennisfan

To drive or ride Route 66 (or road trip across US)

*What is yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Seeing wild killer whales.

What was your last treat?


----------



## Wills Mom

A new dress

What was the last picture you took?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of a pin I bought on my last cruise for my trip report.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Victoria Pendleton autobiography

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken with Pepperoni, Pancetta and Gouda, Green Beans and Potato Wedges.

What did you have for yours?


----------



## mrferret

Stir fry and beefburgers

What was the last Disney movie you watched ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ratatouille

What is your favourite Disney movie?


----------



## mrferret

Nightmare before christmas

Who is your favourite disney villain


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cruella De Ville

Who is your favourite Disney princess?


----------



## tennisfan

Jasmine

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out.

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## Wills Mom

Ooh thats tough but have to say I love Edward Norton. Also love Nicole Kidman.

Who is yours?


----------



## thestevied

Cannot pick one. I love will smith and Nicholas cage. Also love jeremy renner. 

What's your 3 favourite films?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies, Pirates of the Caribbean and 2012

*What is your favourite smiley ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

What are your plans for today?


----------



## tennisfan

Laundry, popping out to the shops then visiting my parents

*What are yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Having a bit of a sort out at home, work on my trip report and generally relax.

When was your last night out and what did you do?


----------



## tennisfan

Went to the cinema with friends last weekend, hoping to have my christmas meal with friends soon as we couldn't fit it in before Christmas

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dry and very cold

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## thestevied

Gotta be space mountain, although it usually changes depending on what mood I'm in. 

What's your favourite country at Epcot?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am torn between Japan, Morocco and China.

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to Epcot

What's for dinner?


----------



## Tink2312

Homemade chicken korma.

When was your last holiday and where did you go?


----------



## wencherous

Tink2312 said:
			
		

> Homemade chicken korma.
> 
> When was your last holiday and where did you go?




December 2011, Australia for 3 weeks visiting family. 

What's your fav flavour of ice cream and do you put toppings on it?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pistachio and I prefer it just as it comes without any toppings.

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Tgi

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, one younger sister.

What is your job?


----------



## thestevied

Section manager at a Waitrose

What's the next thing you're really looking forward to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Getting my new laptop.

What gadget would you really like to own?


----------



## tennisfan

A tablet or smart phone

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## thestevied

Wednesday... Going to see django and get a wagamamas!

What are you cooking for dinner Saturday?


----------



## mandymouse

As I work Saturday evenings, we tend to have a nice big brekkie at Frankie & Benny's instead 

*What do you like to order at Costa Coffee/Starbucks ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Tea!!   I'm a tea drinker!

*Do you have any snow today?*


----------



## jjk

just started here light dusting so far but due to be heavier by lunchtime

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to see Les Mis at the cinema - provided we're not snowed in! 

*What ages are your children?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no children

Do you have any snow where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Not yet, it's due this afternoon 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Wills Mom

DH, DS and I are going for dinner this evening and once DS goes to bed DH and I are going to watch a movie snuggled up on the couch  

What will you have for dinner?


----------



## zokaluse

Chicken casserole minus the potatoes!

What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## Wills Mom

Catch up on sleep! 

Whats your favourite Disney movie?


----------



## tennisfan

Ratatouille 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yes I have quite a few pets 

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I was working so just grabbed some toast with jam 

*Are you hoping to eat out or have a takeaway today ? if so, what are you having ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No working 1200-0000 both days so no time

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to head for work.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Wills Mom

Florida in May for 17 nights  

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disneyland, a cruise from Los Angeles to Vancouver and the first Alaska cruise of the season on the Disney Wonder in May.

How old is your computer?


----------



## tennisfan

Laptop is 7 yes old and still running great, pc is about 3 yrs old

Did you get much snow?


----------



## mandymouse

Yeah we had about 6" on Friday and are due more today 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working 1200-0000 in a blizzard which will be fun

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## gemmybear83

No lasagne!

Do you like snow?


----------



## A Small World

No we are having chops

Can you see anything you have bought from a disney park where you are sitting now?


----------



## Tink2312

Yes, various figurines/ globes, books about (and bought from) the Disney parks on the coffee table and photos of our trips.

What job would you most like to do in the Disney parks?


----------



## tennisfan

Work on one of the attractions

When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A team night out on 15th February.

Will you have a roast today?


----------



## Tink2312

Yes, pork.

What movie are you most looking forward to seeing?


----------



## tigger17

Monsters inc 3d 

Have you had fun in the snow ??


----------



## Tink1987

No, I hate it  dreading the commute to work tomorrow.

What's your favourite song?


----------



## mandymouse

It's a song from last year, Beautiful People by Chris Brown

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Was working so didnt have one apart from the snow 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Just staying in and keeping warm while drinking lots of tea (hating all this snow !)

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A pair of jeans

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Tink1987

Went to Greggs - couldn't go shopping the weekend because of all of the snow so had to eat out.

How bad is the snow by you?


----------



## tennisfan

Main roads are fine but its not too bad now

*What are you looking forward to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Getting my new computer.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

An Indian ready meal.

What mobile phone do you own?


----------



## tennisfan

Samsung tocco

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Legacy

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

As little as I can get away with.

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## tennisfan

Walking, want to get back into cycling though

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to have a Chinese take away.

What will you be watching on the TV tonight?


----------



## Tink1987

The Undateables and the new country houses programme with Julian Fellowes.

Are you expecting any more snow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hope not.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

Going for a curry with friends at the weekend

*What about you ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A team night out on 15th February.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges

What are you reading?


----------



## thestevied

Unofficial guide to walt disney world 2013 by bob serlinger. It's good. 

What's the last thing you saw on tv?


----------



## mandymouse

I watched Primeval - New World last night

*What is the next thing you'd like to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

An iPad mini.

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## Tink2312

Chinese

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tigger17

Key lime pie 

What's for dinner??


----------



## tennisfan

Had homemade steak pie and veg

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Wills Mom

It is my sister's birthday on Saturday so I have organised a big family lunch in the afternoon that she knows nothing about with a big cake and pink champagne. Then I have a surprise party planned with all our friends that evening  Sunday I plan on picking up DS from my mother who is babysitting him Sat night and I will bring DS to a new play area that has opened! I'm really excited to see how he enjoys it as he has just started to take some steps this week 

What are your plans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am probably going to the gym and for a swim one day and finally watch Les Miserables on the other.

What is the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## Wills Mom

Vegas

What is your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## thestevied

Beef and horseradish. 

What's the last film you watched at the cinema?


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness, it's been ages, err it could've been the Bourne Legacy

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am getting caught up on here, post some more trip report and then I go to work for a late shift.

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## tigger17

Nativity 2 

What phone have you got !?


----------



## tennisfan

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> I am getting caught up on here, post some more trip report and then I go to work for a late shift.
> 
> What is your favourite Disney park?



Only been to DLRP, so Disneyland park

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## tigger17

tigger17 said:
			
		

> Nativity 2
> 
> What phone have you got !?



Opps !! Sorry not all the threads had loaded looks like I made a mistake sorry !!!  Xx


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm a full time mom so I work every day  

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

Meeting up with friends over the weekend for a curry, and DD's birthday next week

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for breakfast, shopping then off to the cinema in the evening on Sat.  Sunday will be catching up with housework.

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Myself and DS had my homemade fish pie with carrots and broccoli. It was SO yum! 

What is your fave alcoholic drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

Vodka or a wine spritzer

What is your fave comfort food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatloaf

How old is your computer?


----------



## Wills Mom

About 18 months old I think - but I use my smart phone more often. Thats about a year old.

What would you rather buy - a new car or a holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't drive so definitely the holiday.

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## Wills Mom

Alligator

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Goat

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## thestevied

Django unchained, and it was amazing!

Are there any films coming out this year that you're really looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

None that I can think of

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something nice this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny but chilly

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am trying to get my new computer set up today and tomorrow we are heading to the gym followed by finally going to see Les Miserables.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Had a McDonalds

What is your favourite song?


----------



## thestevied

Jason mraz, I'm yours. 

Which song do you always turn off if you hear?


----------



## mandymouse

That Robbie Williams one, I think it's called Candy

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Throwing a surprise party for my sister's birthday 

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaiian RollerCoaster Ride 

*Did you treat yourself to anything over the weekend ?*


----------



## Tink2312

Yes, went out for a meal and to the theatre with a friend.

What are you most looking forward to this week?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Having my nails done on Saturday.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast lamb and trimmings

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Tink1987

Got to be the big cheese.

Do you prefer baths or showers?


----------



## thestevied

Showers... Not patient enough to wait for a bath!

Who is your fave Simpsons character?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't watch The Simpsons

*What is your favourite comedy on the TV at the moment ?*


----------



## Sarah28

Big Bang Theory

Do you read any magazines / newspapers?


----------



## Tink2312

I get most of my news online but I have a subscription to OK.

Do you wear a charm bracelet and if so what's your favourite charm?


----------



## thestevied

Nope, but my wife does and her favourite is a silver cube with I love you written around the outside. 

What are you cooking for dinner tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Chicken Pie, Chips and Peas.

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## tennisfan

Tough one! Avengers Assemble

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Getting my nails done and hopefully see Les Miserables in IMAX on Saturday and have a lazy day on Sunday.

Do you play any online games?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing at the moment as I am working on my trip report every spare second.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Stefjp

Green


What is your favourite song right now?


----------



## thestevied

Unchained by tupac and James brown. 

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## mandymouse

Dogs, I'm allergic to cats

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Melanierose

Finish packing-we go to the airport a week Fri! Then Disney Saturday 9th-Yippee! !!

Who would you love to have dinner with? Dead or alive? Them not you!


----------



## thestevied

Ricky gervais and Karl pilkington. 

Do you play any games on your phone?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What is the weather like?


----------



## Stefjp

Sunny but windy! 

Favourite thing to foe hen you have time to yourself?


----------



## Stefjp

*to do when


----------



## tennisfan

Read 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatballs with Mashed Potato

What household chore do you detest the most?


----------



## mandymouse

Changing the sheets/duvets, ugh I hate it

*When is your next break/holiday, and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing booked yet, hoping for May though 

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## Tink2312

Watch tv...from the sofa...all evening (although I'm sure it won't quite happen like that)

What's you favourite snack food?


----------



## tennisfan

Crisps

When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a team night out on 15th February.

What is your signature dish?


----------



## thestevied

Chilli con carne. 

What's you're favourite thing to order when you go out to eat?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## thestevied

For ambiance, San angel inn. For food, Citricos. 

How do you have your steak cooked?


----------



## Stefjp

Rare 

In your opinion, what's the best TV theme song/music ?


----------



## thestevied

Without a shadow of a doubt, the theme tune to cheers!

Eastenders or coronation street?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Medium rare

Starter or dessert?


----------



## Stefjp

Neither - cant stand british soap operas!!  Rubbish! 

Last time you caught a bus?


----------



## thestevied

Honestly can't remember... Never get the bus these days. Probably last time I was at gatwick to get to the terminal from the car park. 

Last country you visited abroad?


----------



## mandymouse

USA 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Cooking dinner for my parents tonight. Hope to catch up with friends tomorrow and Sunday will be a relaxing day

What's the weather like?


----------



## thestevied

Rain rain rain. I'm glad to be going to bed. 

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi

*What is your favourite table service restaurant in WDW ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW yet

*What are your having for lunch?*


----------



## mandymouse

A ham sandwich

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something new this weekend ? if so, what ?*


----------



## Stefjp

Some new summer clothes for my trip

Are you a big drinker?


----------



## tennisfan

Very rarely drink, have to deal with enough drunks in the gutter for my job enough to put you off drinking 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Getting my nails done and go and see Les Miserables in IMAX tomorrow and having a lazy day on Sunday.

Will you do something special for Valentine's Day?


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm working

*Will you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we will celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary on the 13th.

Describe your watch.


----------



## thestevied

It's police, black and orange in colour.  Quite big. 

Do you have any favourite American sports?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I quite like baseball.

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## thestevied

Football. 

When is your next holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mid May

Who has the next birthday in your family?


----------



## thestevied

My sister in march. 

What is the next gift you will buy?


----------



## mandymouse

It's my DD's birthday next month, so we'll have a shopping day soon 

*Are you eating out or having a takeaway today ? if so, what ?*


----------



## jjk

sadly no

*whats your favourite perfume?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had Marc Jacobs, Daisy for Christmas, it's lovely 

*What's yours ?*


----------



## A Small World

Angel and Coolwater

Whats your favourite season of the year and why?


----------



## tennisfan

I like autumn and winter for the colours and snow if we get it.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## thestevied

Nothing yet, been at work since 8! I'm not good at eating when I'm at work so will probably just have a few drinks and then eat when I get home. 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet, might get a takeaway

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Non-alcoholic: Cherry Coke; alcoholic: Margarita

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My cousins 30th birthday in May

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Assorted tapas.

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Lincoln

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I went out for a couple of drinkies with hubby 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast round my parents, not sure what though

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold and wet

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## tennisfan

Toast or bacon sandwich

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you do any sports?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Slow-cooked beef Brisket, Parmesan Potatoes and Green Beans.

What are you having?


----------



## Tink2312

A bowl of cereal for supper probably - we had a lamb roast at lunch.

Are you watching Dancing on Ice and if so, who's your favourite?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What social networking sites are you a member of?


----------



## tennisfan

Facebook

What are you watching on tv tonight?


----------



## thestevied

The hotel (love it!!!) and later on Super Bowl. 

Do you have any interest in the Super Bowl?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite finger food?


----------



## Wills Mom

BBQ ribs

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## thestevied

Toast. 

Favourite classic disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

Mickey Mouse

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Watching Les Miserables in IMAX

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## thestevied

I love the smell when you blow out candles/matches. Foodwise, I love the smell of cinnamon. 

Which food do you is like most?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Italian food, especially a good Tiramisu

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## thestevied

Not sure what's on... Eastenders then I have no idea. Maybe a DVD. 

What was the last DVD you watched?


----------



## tennisfan

Ratatouille

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## LunaMini

See to the pony, go to work and buy the winning lotto ticket!

*What did you have for dinner tonight?*


----------



## Legend1

A healthy one tonight chicken with cous cous and salad!

*Whats your favorite song?*


----------



## LunaMini

Wham! Wake me up before you go go. 

What's your favourite tv programme?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas

What is yours?


----------



## thestevied

At the moment it's the hotel. Can't get enough of it. But it always changes. Anything football or food related would always be up there. 

What's you're favourite Disney restaurant in terms of atmosphere?


----------



## mandymouse

O'Hanas breakfast with Lilo & Stitch 

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## thestevied

Pay off some of the holiday! Spend some quality relaxing time with the wife, too. 

What are you doing for dinner tonight!


----------



## tennisfan

Doing overtime at work 1800-0200 so that's my plans

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

Really bright blue sky, but pretty windy. 

What's your dream job?


----------



## tennisfan

Pilot or physio for a top sports team/person

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## LunaMini

Black Pepper Pistachios and a banana!

*What's your favourite season?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spring

What is yours?


----------



## Wills Mom

Autumn

Whats your fave milkshake flavour?


----------



## thestevied

Vanilla. Classic!

What time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on what shift I'm working

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans, just working 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## LunaMini

It was a photo of my dads square space invaders cake that I made him for his birthday! It was taken in our kitchen on top the electric hob!

What type of car do you drive?


----------



## tennisfan

Renault Megane Coupe-Cabriolet

*What is your job?*


----------



## LunaMini

Marketing Admin Assistant for the kids adventure holiday company, PGL. I dream of making cakes for a living though!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, a Beagle

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had brown rice, vegetables and Catalan Chicken.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## pampat

Quiz night at the pub tonight.

How many times have you moved house?

Pam


----------



## dolphingirl47

Too many to count

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## LunaMini

I have my very first teddy bear 'Byron' along with a few other bits and bobs.

*What are you likely to watch on TV tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catch up with some programmes I have Sky+

What was the last book you read?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a residents meeting tonight so no TV for me.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## thestevied

Not seriously. I have a ton of DVDs but that's about it. The wife collects eeyores!

What is your favourite sea creature?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not really into sea creatures, but it is lovely to see dolphins at sea when we're on a cruise

*What is your favourite Orlando theme park ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

never been 

*when is your next holiday and where are you going?*


----------



## LunaMini

Not until next year, saving up to go to DLP and stay in the DLH for my Birthday. Soooo long to wait!

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Legend1

LunaMini said:
			
		

> Not until next year, saving up to go to DLP and stay in the DLH for my Birthday. Soooo long to wait!
> 
> Tea or Coffee?



Neither. Yuk!

Favourite sport?


----------



## LunaMini

With out a doubt, Equestrianism.

Vanilla, strawberry or chocolate?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

depends on what we are talking about 

but to be safe.... vanilla 

favourite band/group/singer?


----------



## Legend1

Take That / Pet Shop Boys. I can't choose between the 2.

Your favourite way to spend a day off work?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

don't really get much time off between work and uni, but i love to spend time just chilling out either watching a movie, and planning my next Disney trip (when there's one upcoming) or doing something with my boyfriend and other friends be that chilling out by having a sleepover or going somewhere for a day out (last time it was ice skating) 


what about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually as little as I can get away with.

What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

big bang theory 

what kind of mobile phone do you have =] (stupid question i know but i was struggling)


----------



## dolphingirl47

iPhone 4S

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## tennisfan

My Kindle

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just working

*What about you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Meal and cinema on Saturday, Sunday will be a relaxing day

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

We're having a Chinese takeaway on Sunday for dinner 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something nice this weekend ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

nope, feel very treated atm (just paid the last bit of my next disney trip off) 

*favourite author *


----------



## LunaMini

I'm treating myself to a lesson on Arthur.  He's my 4 year old Haflinger Horse and the main man in my life!

What's your favourite day of the week?


----------



## thestevied

Sunday. Love lazy Sundays!

What would be your ideal private number plate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I would need a car first ;-)

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

ooh.... rice pudding

*are you giving up something for lent.... what?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No 

Are you?


----------



## Wills Mom

I'm optimistic about giving up chocolate.....we'll see how it goes lol

What is the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

The Main Line Murders

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sausage and chips

*And you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast chicken and potatoes

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Next weekend DH and I are having a well earned date night! Cant wait!!

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment 

*What are your plans for Valentines Day ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We don't usually do anything on Valentine's Day as it is our wedding anniversary the day before, but I will probably cook us a nice meal.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Try by Pink

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I ran some errands and did some food shopping this morning and now I just relax.

Will you have a meal out this weekend?


----------



## southernsam

No not having meal out, going to cook lamb, spinach & potato curry from The Hairy Dieters cook book.


Have you any snow yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What will you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Going out to dinner so depends on where eat

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## thestevied

Wreck it Ralph. 

What's your favourite beer?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't drink beer.

Do you follow any sports on TV?


----------



## thestevied

Yes many... Football, athletics, darts, snooker, pool, NFL, F1, and probably loads more... 

Which animal would you love to have as a pet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We used to have rats as pets and would not mind having some again.

What is the furthest away from home that you have been?


----------



## LunaMini

New Zealand. I'm not very well traveled. France, Germany and New Zealand is my limit!

*What's your favourite chocolate bar/brand?*


----------



## thestevied

Probably Australia. EDITED - (Sorry Luna, replied at the same time! Kit kat chunky is my fave...)

Would you ever go into space if it became commercially available?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No the altitude of a normal plane is about my limit.

Where would you most like to go?


----------



## tennisfan

South Africa

What would be your dream job?


----------



## Tink2312

Attorney for the Disney company

Where were you born?


----------



## mandymouse

A cocktail taster or maybe a chocolate one 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## LunaMini

I have some embroidery to do on so shirts for my brothers work and I'm going to have an eBay listing day. The weather is awful, so not much else to do!


Do you have a Sunday roast on a Sunday?


----------



## Legend1

No. I don't like vegetables! Plus I tend to work most Sundays.

What's the one food/meal you could eat over and over again?


----------



## thestevied

Steak... Medium rare. 

Who is your favourite friends character?


----------



## tennisfan

Never liked Friends

Have you had any snow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No, haven't got the skill or patience

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, Roast Pork.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## LunaMini

How long have you got?! Horse Riding, Cake Decorating, Photography, Indoor Skydiving, Classic cars (especially Minis)....

*Do you have anything exciting planned for the rest of today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am just chilling.

What is your favourite alcoholic drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## Ware Bears

Colin Firth

*Will you watch the BAFTAs tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Ware Bears

I've got three - Big Thunder Mountain, Tower of Terror and Expedition Everest

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## Ware Bears

Les Miserables

*Where is your next holiday to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disneyland, a repositioning cruise from Los Angeles to Vancouver followed by an Alaska Cruise followed by hopefully a couple of days in Seattle.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Chasing Venus by Diane Dempsey 

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet Steak with Macaroni Cheese

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## tennisfan

My Kindle

*What are you watching on Television tonight?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Nothing... TV isnt worth watching... Might end up watching a dvd though

What about you?


----------



## thestevied

Got the hotel to watch, look forward to that on Sundays! Then prob a DVD. 

Who was your favourite muppet?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

The sweedish chef ... And he still is 

What is your favourite live action disney movie


----------



## thestevied

Love Mary poppins but would have to be Who Framed Roger Rabbit?  

Favourite animated disney film?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Lilo and stich 

What are your plans for tomorrow


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's back to work for me tomorrow. I also can make my reservations for our Alaska cruise tomorrow.

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## tennisfan

USA in general

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is yours?


----------



## thestevied

Tiramisu!

Which starters do you prefer?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My favourite starter is South Western Eggrolls. I also love most soups.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Tuesday night...  taking my sister to see kerrang tour headlined by her fave band black veil brides  and she doesnt know goig to try keeping it a secret until it comes to queueing up to get into the venue  


What about you... got anything exciting coming up?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We will celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary on Wednesday.

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Riding our new tram line for free (it was a very quiet weekend)

What are your plans for today?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Off out to uni for the morning then not sure for the afternoon 

And you?


----------



## tennisfan

Not a lot as I have someone coming to give me a quote to have my driveway done. Got to get the headlight sorted on my car too

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

Snowing and it set. Noticed it last night luckily, so moved my wife's car down the bottom of the road. It's still snowing now...

What are you doing for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Having left over roast from yesterday

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## LunaMini

*PURPLE!*
*
Do you own any Disney Jewellery?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

just had a chicken pie and curly fries =]

favourite disney pixar movie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Finding Nemo

What is your favourite classic Disney movie?


----------



## mandymouse

Beauty and the Beast

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Friday! Day off to get pony vaccinated and off to Manchester to go Indoor Skydiving!


Will you be having pancakes today?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Yep at about 3ish the going out to a concert  

Will you?


----------



## LunaMini

Yep, healthy ones for me though using sweetener instead of sugar and filling with red berries and natural yougurt.

What's your favourite pancake filling?


----------



## thestevied

Classic lemon sugar is great but also love banana and choccy sauce. 

Is there still snow where you live?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

No bit iy has been trying to snow so might end up with some later....

 so you have any pets


----------



## darthtatty

No

Have you ever been to Australia?


----------



## tennisfan

No 

What is your job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader for an international airline.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Chasing Venus

*What would be your dream job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working in a dolphin human therapy setting or working for Disney.

What was your dream job when you were a child?


----------



## mandymouse

I think I wanted to be a hairdresser 

*What is the next thing you are hoping to treat yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A new phone

What are your plans for the weekend,


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need to go shoe shopping and to have m nails done on Friday and then I have a team night out. The rest of the weekend I will be working.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Hope to go to NYC in May, nothing booked yet

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast chicken, mash and green beans.

What was your favourite book when you were a child?


----------



## tennisfan

The diaries of Adrian Mole

What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas

What is yours?


----------



## thestevied

At the moment the hotel but it changes often. I love masterchef too

Favourite chef? (If you have one...)


----------



## mandymouse

I don't really have one

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## thestevied

Working till 5 then the wife and I are going out for dinner. 

Are you cooking anything special for valentines dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No just another normal day

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans, just working 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera/phone*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of my gifts from the Secret Valentine's Day swap.

When is your next night out?


----------



## thestevied

Nothing planned yet. My next day off work is Tuesday. Maybe a night out at the gym if that counts?

When is your next holiday?


----------



## darthtatty

In a months time to Perth Australia 

whats your next big celebration?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably my cousin's 30th in May

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## thestevied

I've just got back from work so cooking now. Quick and easy... Fajitas!

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Going our foe a meal and cinema tonight. Tomorrow I'm cooling roast hoe my patents and sister's family

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

A Cosmo 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Housework, meal & cinema today.  Tomorrow i'm cooking dinner for all the family

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's been a lovely sunny morning here 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I give it a Year

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## LunaMini

Just had pasta and salad, yum!

*What's your favorite roast dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast pork

Will you have any alcoholic drinks tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Might have some lime vodka

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going to have a lie in, cook some Brunch for us and then go to work for a late shift.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What was your favourite subject when you were at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

What was yours?


----------



## thestevied

Probably IT. 

Do you usually have a lazy Sunday morning?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I catch up with housework, sort out Sunday dinner then go to work at 12.30, then put dinner on as soon as I get in at 4.30 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## jjk

shepards pie and veggies

*what will you be doing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Cooking dinner for my parents and sister's family 

What is your job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with an international airline.

How old were yo when you first went to a Disney park?


----------



## Ware Bears

43!

*And you?*


----------



## tennisfan

13

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## thestevied

Had roast lamb. 

What is your favourite non alcoholic drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Cherry coke zero

What do you normally have for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't tend to have breakfast, I just grab a cereal bar before I go out 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Seeing my niece & nephew

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably while we are in Dubai at the beginning of March.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

It has been sunny but chilly today

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bake

Do you collect anything?


----------



## RunnerMomO

Space memorabilia


Do you like to participate in any sports?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love to swim.

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## mandymouse

I can't say I've eaten anything exotic

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going over to see my niece and nephew later and to have dinner with my sister.

What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Very cold, but dry.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## LunaMini

Cake and chocolate! Not good for the diet!

What's your favourite pudding?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake 

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## LunaMini

See to the pony, go to work, post some eBay items (Disney fund money!) work some more, go home and see to the pony, do some food and then relax with my Winnie the Pooh Cross Stitch.

Do you do any crafts?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not very crafty at all

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

It's been a while, a pair of jeans I think

What is your job?


----------



## thestevied

Fresh foods manager in a supermarket. 

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

EMT for ambulance service

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry this morning, then I've got zumba tonight 

*When is your next break/holiday, and where are you going ?*


----------



## LunaMini

I've got a week booked off from work in April but I'm staying at home and pet sitting while my parents go yo DLP for their 30th Wedding Anniversary. My next proper get away will be DLP March 2014 for my Birthday!

What's a normal breakfast for you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I very rarely eat breakfast.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## tennisfan

Roses

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all weekend.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Angels and Demons

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meat Loaf and German Pasta.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea or Hot Chocolate

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reese's Nutrageous

What do you always bring back from the USA?


----------



## thestevied

A load of dirty washing. 

What could you not be without on a holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

My camera 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## LunaMini

I have a dressage competition on my pony on Sunday and I'm planning to make the WDW Cinnamon rolls on Saturday.

Do you get to work a half day on a Friday?


----------



## gemmybear83

No but I'm off today for a long weekend 

Have you picked your Easter egg?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't bother having Easter eggs anymore, my parents always buy me the Malteaster bunnies though

What is your job?


----------



## thestevied

Fresh foods manager in a supermarket. 

Any snow where you are??


----------



## tennisfan

Small flurries but nothing laying

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## critta

Boiled crawfish and blackened redfish. 


What is your occupation?


----------



## tennisfan

EMT for ambulance service

What is your favourite book?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What is your favourite kind of cake?


----------



## thestevied

CHEESECAKE!!!

What is your favourite choccy bar?


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Fudge 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself this weekend ? if so, to what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am working all weekend.

What is your favourite season?


----------



## mandymouse

Summer !!!! 

*What is your favourite country in Epcot, and why ?*


----------



## A Small World

Ive not been for years but remember really enjoying Mexico and Japan - so much to wander round and see. 

What was the last thing you bought with a link to disney?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some excursions for our Disney cruises in May.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## anniedream

Ariel.

Who is your favourite disney villain?


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh, tough one, probably Scar from the Lion King

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Probably doing my first dressage competition on my pony and not coming last!

which is your favourite Disney hotel?


----------



## tennisfan

Hotel New York

What ate your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had an admin day at work, have just finished eating dinner and now I am enjoying the beginning of my "weekend" with a bowl of strawberries and a glass of wine.

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## tennisfan

Tough one as I live most but will go with swede

Are you working today?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, day off today 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need to get my nails done, but other than that I have no plans.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## LunaMini

Tough one as I love sweet things! I'll narrow it to 3! Chocolate brownies (with icecream or as a sundae) sticky toffee pudding and cheesecake!

If you had to choose starters or puddings which would you pick?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Starters

What was the last book you have read?


----------



## tennisfan

Chasing Venus

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a pulled pork Quesadilla

What is your favourite non-food treat?


----------



## mandymouse

Getting my hair and nails done 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A nice pair of new work shoes.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Finishing nights Monday morning

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## LunaMini

Bitterly cold! 

*Do you have any plans this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going round my parents for dinner then relaxing after working nights last night

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had steak pie, oven chips and green beans.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What was your first job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did some tutoring for children of asylum seekers when I was in sixth form college.

What was yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Worked in a hospital canteen after school, probably the best job I had

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm loving Rihanna's 'Stay' at the moment

*Have you been on a Disney Cruise ? if so, which is your favourite ship ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes and at the moment it's the Wonder as it's the only ship I've been on 

*Do you have to watch your weight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, especially as having to eat at odd times due to shift work

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I worked an early shift today and now I am just catching up online.

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

I had spaghetti bolognaise

What are you having?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a curry.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## tennisfan

Crisps or McDonald's 

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Les Miserables

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not really into musicals, but would like to see The Lion King

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working nights all weekend

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having my nails done tomorrow, but otherwise I have no plans.

In which month is your birthday?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

June

When is yours?


----------



## Vickyrowe

September

What was your first ride at a Disney park?


----------



## dolphingirl47

November

Where did your DIS name come from?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

favourite autobot: Sideswipe (Swip_e_) favourite Decepticon: Megatron (atron) then sparks at the end because it has a good ring to it.... 
SwipatronSparks

what about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love dolphins and 4 and 7 are the numbers in my postcode.

What is your first childhood memory?


----------



## mandymouse

Holidaying in Newcastle with my Grandad

*Are you eating out or having a takeaway this weekend ? if so, what are you hoping to have ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No as I'm working nights all weekend 

What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beautiful- cool, but sunny

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Finishing nights Monday morning and seeing Wicked later on this month

When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have nothing planned at the moment.

What do you usually order from the take away?


----------



## disney2014plan

Chinese food!


If money was no object, which Disney experience would you do (or do again)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

An Adventures by Disney trip to Peru

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Visit all the Disney parks

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we are having some Beef Brisket.

How do you get to work?


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby usually drops me off

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Spurs winning the north London derby against Arsenal.  Not much else happened as I was working all weekend

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## thestevied

Working till 9 so not much else today. 

Is it sunny where you are?


----------



## LunaMini

Yes! The sun is shining and I had the roof down on the car! Bliss!

*Do you like shopping on eBay?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## LunaMini

Beans and Cheese on toast (I've just been given 4 loaves of bread at work!)

*What's you favourite movie?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Bridesmaids

*What is your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

I like Diet Pepsi

*What do you like to order at Costa/Starbucks ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Caramel Macchiato from Starbucks and hot chocolate from Costa.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet Steak and Macaroni Cheese.

What is the most adventurous thing you have done?


----------



## LunaMini

Probably a few solo skydives!

*What's your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nutrageous

How old where you when you started school?


----------



## tennisfan

4 or 5 years old

*What is your most prized possession?*


----------



## mandymouse

My iphone

*Have you got any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working all weekend again

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am cooking pulled pork nachos at the moment and then I just relax for the rest of the evening.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

Sister's birthday in August

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Macadamia Nuts

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Crisps

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the moment sparkling water.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

As I was in a rush to get to Zumba, I just had some cornflakes

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## LunaMini

A Gold Mickey Mouse ring. Still waiting for it to arrive!

Do you feel relieved when Wednesday is over as you're on the down side of the week?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Weekdays are largely irrelevant for me as I work shifts over 7 days a week.

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Warm Bodies

*Did you go to university?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I ended up at three: I started my BA at Johann-Wolfgang-Goethe university in Frankfurt, Germany, finished my degree at University of Essex and then got my PGCE from University of Hull.

Ho old where you when you first went to a Disney park?


----------



## tennisfan

13 years old

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Piri Piri Chicken with mini roasties 

*What is your favourite piece of jewellery ?*


----------



## wideeyes

My pandora but i hardly wear it.

What is your favorite coffee shop?


----------



## tennisfan

Costa

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are flying to Dubai for the weekend.

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Went out for a roast carvery

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

If many was no object, what would you like to own?


----------



## LunaMini

My own indoor skydiving windtunnel!
*
Do you have a favourite item of clothing?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, though I do have a couple of lovely dresses that I can't wait to wear on my next cruise 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something nice this weekend, if so, what ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Nope, it's all about mum this weekend 

Do you have that Friday feeling?!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tennisfan

No as I'm working all weekend

What is your favourite song?


----------



## mandymouse

Rihanna's new one 

*Are you planning on eating out or getting a takeaway this weekend, if so, what are you having ?*


----------



## jjk

I am being taken out for dinner by my lads on mothers day, I think we are going to the carvery 

*will you be doing any clothes  shopping this weekend ?*


----------



## Sarah28

nope not this weekend, possibly next weekend 

what is your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## tennisfan

Tuna and sweet corn 

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I am working this afternoon 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I worked 8am-8pm today so now just relaxing

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

A Bahama Mama (or anything with rum in it really )

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working with 2 great people for my shifts

Have you any snow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

There was a bit when we got home lunchtime, but I think it is all gone.

What is your favourite city?


----------



## tennisfan

New York

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Sarah28

Peri peri chicken, chips and sweet corn


Do you have any snow where you are?


----------



## mandymouse

We had a light dusting, but it's very cold

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing planned, just relaxing before going back to work tomorrow.  Plus its snowing here

*What are your plans?*


----------



## LunaMini

Work, collecting our (hopefully) fixed horsebox, cooking tea and then going to a friends for a film.

*Do you still have any items from your childhood?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes my Lego 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just some pasta and sauce.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## anniedream

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay.

When was the last time you watched/participated in a Sport?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not really into sport, but I can't wait for the F1 to start this weekend 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A while back as ive been too busy at work

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will run various errands and have my nails done on Saturday and then work a late shift on Sunday.

Do you have any plans for Easter?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not yet

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment, though I have Miranda Hart's book ready for when I'm on holiday 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Did my 5 mile run, went to supermarket and now making a red wine jus to go with our steaks tonight.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a sandwich

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberries followed closely by Mango.

What is your favourite salad dressing?


----------



## mandymouse

Just good old salad cream 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Running errands and having my nails done tomorrow and then working a late shift on Sunday.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## tennisfan

Homemade steak pie and veggies

*What are you plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I finished work at 8pm then went out for a drink with my hubby 

*Are you planning on eating out or having a takeaway this weekend, if so, what are you having ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Green

What was the last thing you spent money on?


----------



## tennisfan

Food shopping

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Shepherds pie 

What is the weather like where you are today?


----------



## tennisfan

Cold, windy and wet

What car do you drive?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't drive.

What mobile phone do you own?


----------



## mandymouse

I have an iphone 4s

*What is your favourite hot drink ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Caramel Macchiato

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Next holiday is on August 3rd 2013 to Disney world

What's the best holiday you've ever had?


----------



## tennisfan

NYC in 2010

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Making cupcakes, work then my family coming round to celebrate DD's birthday

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast Chicken

What is your job?


----------



## wideeyes

I stay at home with my baby.

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Les Miserables in the cinema and People Like Us on our flight on Monday.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Just give me a reason by Pink

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we will have roast turkey.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## tennisfan

S'mores pop tarts or malteaster bunnies 

What is the weather like?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

I've woke up to sunshine  

What are you doing today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum to Coventry this morning

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Finding our we have nearly paid our holiday off! 

What has been your highlight of the year so far?


----------



## Ware Bears

My mum's leg _finally_ healing after a knee replacement, now got to get through the hip one 

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## tennisfan

It has been rainy and cold

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working a mid shift tomorrow and then just chill out in the evening.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

50 shades of grey!  


What time do you have to get up in the morning?


----------



## thestevied

7, not too bad!

What's your fave superhero movie?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really into super heroes, but will go with X Men

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Work at 7:30am - 4:30pm the home for a shower, then off to slimming world for my weigh in, then home to cook dinner and clean out the guinea pigs! 

What are your plans for bank holiday weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately I will be working all 4 days.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## thestevied

Not sure I really have a favourite. Love all the classics, especially Donald Duck. 

Who's your least favourite character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't really get most of the princesses. 

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Any of the Princess'

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have prescribed myself a duvet day on Friday and I am working the rest of the weekend.

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef & trimmings

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## Wills Mom

Clockwork Princess by Cassandra Clare

What is the last movie you watched?


----------



## LunaMini

Enchanted (out TV aerial broke so we resorted to Disney! )

What's your favourite cake?


----------



## thestevied

Cheesecake! (New York)

Who is your fave character from the Simpsons?


----------



## mandymouse

I've never been into the Simpson's, but if I had to choose one it would probably be Lisa

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## LunaMini

My Birthday this weekend and the arrival of my Easter exchange! Thinking I might book an extra day to make a long weekend!

Do you have plans for the weekend?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, shopping (clothes, so nice shopping!) on Saturday and a retirement lunch on Sunday

*Are you right or left handed?*


----------



## mandymouse

Right handed

*What kind of mood are you in this morning ?* (I've woken up with my grumpy head on today )


----------



## tennisfan

I'm in a pretty good mood as I have 3 days off work

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Visiting a friend for coffee then work then walking the dogs

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## wideeyes

I am not reading one at the moment sadly..

What is your favourite season?


----------



## tennisfan

Autumn

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had some Paella.

Will you be watching TV tonight? If so, what?


----------



## tennisfan

Chicago Fire & Castle

*What was the last thing you drank?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cup of tea.

What do you usually order from the take away?


----------



## tennisfan

Crispy aromatic lamb or smoked chicken with noodles

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mid May

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

I do like to buy Disney Christmas tree decorations when I head to WDW

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tickets to see Wicked tomorrow in London

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dry and cold.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Seeing Wicked tomorrow

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Lunch has been and gone so ill say what I'm having for dinner which is my brothers home made Chinese 

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## tennisfan

Caught up with a friend and went to the cinema 

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon

*Is it snowing where you are ?* It is here


----------



## xxpeplyxx

No snow here yet (thank god) but bitterly cold! 

What's your favourite song right now?


----------



## tennisfan

Just give me a reason by Pink

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to go into town to run some errands and then I just relax at home.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working all weekend, so no other plans

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just about heading out so will just grab a wrap in town.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## casanova5

Something fast i assume

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't drive.

What is the furthest away from home that you have been?


----------



## casanova5

Memphis i live in florida

Whats your fav. Hobby


----------



## tennisfan

Travelling

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## LunaMini

WET, WET, WET!
*
What are you having for tea later?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatballs wit Roast Potatoes

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## casanova5

Epcot!

Whats your pets name


----------



## dolphingirl47

We don't have any pets.

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## mandymouse

I drink tea at home and treat myself to coffee when I'm out

*What is your current favourite TV programme ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chicago Fire & Castle

*What did you want to be growing up?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas

What is yours?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Call be weird but I love storage wars on the history channel *geek* lol

What are you currently doing right now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working on my trip report.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

My brothers birthday on may 28th 

When is your next day off work and what do you have planned?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wednesday and I have no plans yet. Much depends on the weather.

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## casanova5

My phone lol

Whats your fav. Food


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Such a hard question I like most food! But I'd say Chinese is up there in my too favourite foods! 

Where do you work?


----------



## casanova5

Iam a stay at home mom of five boys lol

Whats your fav. color


----------



## mandymouse

Pink and Purple

*Did you get much snow overnight ?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes too much

What are your plans for today?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Going to town to pay money into the bank to pay off the holiday in a month!! Exciting times! 
Then I'm not so sure what else probably a duvet day and some movies, bought Madagascar 3 yesterday heard it's funny so will watch that!

Have you got anything planned for when (If) the weather improves?


----------



## tennisfan

No due to work 

When is your next night out?


----------



## LunaMini

I don't really do nights out, not my scene! I'm going to a friends house for Pizza as an extended birthday day (apparently Sunday is a rubbish day for a Birthday!)

Do you have a favourite takeaway?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese

What is your favourite breakfast?


----------



## casanova5

Eggs

Whats your fav. Snack


----------



## tennisfan

Crisps

What are your plans for today?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

I went to the bank to pay holiday money in but have decided Halifax is the worst bank ever so I shall be getting a savings account with a different bank, then I had know other plans so decided to watch Madagascar 3  was very funny! Now to have some dinner and watch a horror movie later I think!

Did you give up anything for lent, if so what?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Will you get any Easter eggs?


----------



## casanova5

Oh yes lots!

How far away from disney are you


----------



## dolphingirl47

Too far ;-)

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## casanova5

Rocking roller coaster!

Whats your fav. Movie


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## casanova5

Germanys bieragarden sorry i cant spell it lol

How many pets do you have


----------



## dolphingirl47

We don't have any pets.

Where were you born?


----------



## casanova5

Jacksonville florida

Whats your plans for easter


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately I have to work all over Easter?

What place in the world would you most like to visit?


----------



## casanova5

Greece

If you could work in any job what would it be


----------



## mandymouse

Behind the bar at the Rose & Crown, Epcot 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Not a lot  Unfortunately the snow has put pay to any plans I had. Was hoping to go competing on the pony but that's not going to happen!

*Are you having a Sunday Roast today? If so what Roast are you having?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, roast chicken.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Frozen heat 

How much snow have you got?


----------



## LunaMini

Too much  The problem we have is that it has frozen overnight and is now an ice rink!
*
What's your favourite drink? 
*


----------



## casanova5

Grey goose at epcot

Whats for dinner


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Chicken roast dinner  yum! 


What is your favourite park at Disney world?


----------



## casanova5

Epcot!!!!

Whats your fav. Disney resort


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge

What is yours?


----------



## casanova5

Wilderness lodge so far lol

Whats your fav. Disney movie


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beauty and the Beast

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## casanova5

A dream is a wish your heart makes(not sure the name just love that line)

Whats the first thing you do when your at disney


----------



## mandymouse

Eat Beef & Brocolli at the Pop Century once we've checked in 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

A retirement luncheon party we went to yesterday

*Will you be watching Dr Who next week?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had an early shift today and now I am trying to thaw out and just generally relax.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## casanova5

Nice and sunny but chilly for florida

What do you do to relax


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reading a good book or making jewellery.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## casanova5

Coffee and cupcakes yum yum

How many pets do you have


----------



## xxpeplyxx

2 cats, oliver and jasmine, and 2 guinea pigs, misty and Molly, oh and my brother has fish.

What is the best memory you have growing up?


----------



## mandymouse

Holidaying on a farm in Scotland when I was 10 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working 12-12 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working all weekend.

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't really do exotic eating 

*What kind of Easter egg are you hoping for ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't really bother with them now but I do like the Malteaster bunnies

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally have two days off in a row and essentially I have prescribed myself a duvet day. I need to respond to a few emails, sort out some stuff for our May holiday, upload a few more photos on Photobucket and other than that just relax.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some Cheese, Baked Potato and Bean Soup.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## casanova5

Fifty shades of grey

What family tradition is your fav.


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have any traditions

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## casanova5

La grange zz top

Whats your all time fav. Movie


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin 

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Billy Madison

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## casanova5

Baked fish,rice and mixed veggies

Whats your fav. tv show


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## casanova5

Disney store abd ross

Do you have a hobby


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reading, traveling, writing trip reports and making jewellery.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## casanova5

Disney pins,vylmations man i cant spell


Whats your fav. Meal to cook


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Carbonara

What is your dream job?


----------



## casanova5

To check people in at disney hotels 

How often do you get to go to disney


----------



## LunaMini

Not often enough! By the time I go next year it will have been every 2 years - 2010, 2012, 2014. 

What time do you normally go to sleep?


----------



## casanova5

10 but with five boys i never know

Whats your plans for tom.


----------



## thestevied

Work 7-5 then driving the wife into Windsor for her works night out, and prob picking her up later too! Dinner for one...

Are you excited about the Easter weekend?


----------



## casanova5

Lol yes hideing eggs and raiding my kids baskets lol

Do you exchange gifts for easter


----------



## thestevied

No, we don't really celebrate, not even eggs! I'll probably buy the wife some flowers, but that's just *** I'm nice. 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## casanova5

We have four horses boomer,goose,goldie,chevy

Who does the most chores in your house


----------



## thestevied

To be fair probably the wife but its close. I do everything in the kitchen and most of the clothes washing.  She does most housework leaning though. 

What's your least favourite chore to do.


----------



## casanova5

Bakeing my husband is greek and holds the title to the kitchen lol

Do you live in the country or the city


----------



## thestevied

A town, but very close to the city. 

Who's you're fave Simpson?


----------



## casanova5

Maggie

Whats you fav. cable show


----------



## thestevied

Hmmm, I'm in England, but my fave show is the office (USA). Love the English one too but could watch the American one every night. Dwight is hilarious!!

Who's your fave character from the office?


----------



## mandymouse

I've never watched it, I'm not a fan of Ricky Gervais

*What are your plans for the Easter weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going round to my parents Friday for family meal, then work Sat & Sun.  Might go to the cinema Sunday evening

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work all over the Easter weekend.

What is your favourite type of Easter egg?


----------



## tennisfan

I prefer the Malteaster bunnies over Easter eggs

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Les Miserables

*Do you still buy CDs or do you just download music?*


----------



## tennisfan

A mixture of both

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Chinese   

*Are you 'expecting'  an Easter egg?*


----------



## Sarah28

Just got a huge one from work so will be munching on that over the weekend 

What's your favourite chocolate?


----------



## tennisfan

No, as my parents have already bought me some Malteaster bunnies

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Ware Bears

DISing and watching Prisoners Wives

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## Ware Bears

Smoked salmon with scrambled egg 

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## Stefjp

Naturally it's a light auburn/brown/ginger sort of couloir - looks different depending on what kind of light I'm in (strange I know!). But I colour it a lot. Right now I am a rich copper on top with a contrasting deep purple underneath. 

Do you drink tea or coffee?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea, and lots of it 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Stefjp

I'm taking my Mum to the Ideal Home Show at Earls Court in London. 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just about to head to work.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Chilly but bright 

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## casanova5

Cupcakes


Whats your fav. Dinner


----------



## florida sun

Pasta.


What picture is your screensaver/homescreen?


----------



## Sarah28

The house with all the balloons from UP, love the colours!

What's the next thing you're looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Having a day out in London 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Lasagne and salad

*What's the last photo you took of?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

A picture of tidal wave at Thorpe park yesterday and all the crazy people on it getting drenched in this weather brrrrrrr! The thought makes me shiver!

What's your favourite type of chocolate?


----------



## tennisfan

Milk 

When is your next night out?


----------



## Emteach

Will probably try to go out to dinner with my mum over the weekend.

What is your favourite type of animal (pet and other)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Labradors 

*Are you planning on treating yourself this weekend, if so, to what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, unfortunately I have to work all weekend so there is no time for treating myself.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Next holiday is on August 3rd this year for 2 weeks at Walt Disney world  125 days to go!!

Will you be getting any Easter eggs/treat tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Will you have a special meal for Easter?


----------



## tennisfan

Had a family roast on Friday as I'm working all weekend

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## A Small World

We've just had a curry - yummy

Have you got any Easter Eggs?


----------



## gipsy4

Yes, but I'm too mean to share. Buy your own!

Are you planning to visit Disney soon? If so, which one?


----------



## A Small World

No -  No plans at the moment

Can you see anything disney related in the room you are in at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes lots of pictures, photos, plushes and ornaments 

*What has been the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## thestevied

Liverpool winning today. 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had meatballs and pasta.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What was the first Disney park you visited?


----------



## Ness2289

Magic Kingdom- 1981  They were just building Epcot at the time.

What's your favorite morning television show?


----------



## mandymouse

This Morning

*Describe the last photo you took with your phone or camera*


----------



## tennisfan

Photo of my new driveway 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Catching up with some DVDs

*How many Easter eggs have you eaten?*


----------



## tennisfan

None

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Danauk

I had a jacket potato with cheese.

*Do you have any snow left on the ground where you live?*


----------



## tennisfan

No we pretty much escaped it in the south

What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## Danauk

Bones, The Big Bang Theory and Mythbusters, can't choose which one!

Where in the world would you most like to visit that you have not yet been to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tokyo Disneyland

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## thestevied

Probably San angel inn for ambiance, citricos for food. 

What's you're favourite quick service restaurant at disney?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Be Our Guest

What is your favourite treat at Disney?


----------



## thestevied

Cookie ice cream!

What souvenir do you always buy from wdw?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some pins.

What is your biggest dream?


----------



## tennisfan

To travel route 66 on motorbike

What are your plans for today?


----------



## thestevied

Gym this morning, and then i start work at 3pm. 

When is your next meal out?


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing planned yet but may have a meal out this week

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## fatdave42

Sunny, at last!!!


When are you going back to Disney?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will get to spend two days at Disneyland, two weeks at on the Disney Wonder and a day at the Disney Family Museum in San Francisco in mid May.

What is your favourite chain restaurant?


----------



## Sarah28

probably las iguanas 

what's your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## thestevied

Pepperoni and loads of it. 

Do you prefer green or black olives?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black Olives

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## fatdave42

Mellon.


What did you do at the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I worked all weekend.

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## tennisfan

A Canon EOS DSLR

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever DH brings home .

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Ware Bears

My dogs, reading, travel, holidays (especially Disney ones!), DISing .....

*What do you dislike most - hoovering, dusting or ironing?*


----------



## tennisfan

Dusting don't mind the other 2

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to visit my friend in her new house which I am really looking forward to as I haven't seen her since last summer

*What did you eat for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Breaded pork steak, peas and mash.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What is yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is the furthest away from home that you have been?


----------



## mandymouse

Cozumel 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A few weeks back, got my new driveway

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just about to head to work for a late shift.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My birthday in September

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## thestevied

Muggy. Like it needs to rain. 

What's your least favourite disney park.


----------



## Danauk

The Magic Kingdom

*Where are you next going on holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully NYC

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure yet, it depends on that my husband is cooking!

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

A 2 yr old Beagle

What is your job?


----------



## florida sun

No my darling dog passed away 2 years ago aged 19, and I just havent been able to replace him


What is your current ring tone?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaiian Rollercoaster Ride

*What is your current favourite TV programme ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dallas

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii Five 0

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## fatdave42

Work.

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## jjk

Green

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## florida sun

Crisps


Where in the world have you not visited but would love to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan and especially Tokyo Disneyland.

Do you collected anything?


----------



## Ware Bears

Disney Traditions, Beswick horses and dogs, Bunnykins, Pen Delfin, Disney pins ....... too much, I think! 

*Where's the most exciting place you've even been?*


----------



## tennisfan

The Grand Canyon

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Danauk

We are going out for dinner.

*What is your favourite take away food?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chinese

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Please don't stop the music

What ate your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Just working 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

My DD's 21st in a couple of weeks

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## tennisfan

Mine in September

*Do you have any plans for the today?*


----------



## fatdave42

Taking a student to a driving test. 


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Might have a lazy weekend as for once, i'm not working

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## stba2006

It's bright but a bit nippy.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

A dog

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Nothing as I am very poorly with a sickness bug :-(

Do you have any chocolate left from Easter?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes as I only had 1 egg and haven't opened it

What is your favourite song?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Right now its just give me a reason by pink 

When was your last dinner out? And where did you go?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

annetts diner in disney village disneyland paris, this was our meal on our last night at DLP

when is your next holiday


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Next holiday is to Disney world on August 3rd for 2 weeks? 

Where was your last day out to in the uk?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

depends on what your definition of 'a day out' is I suppose....

going by what I see as a day out.... my last one was Alton Towers last July

will you be doing anything over either of the two bank holidays at the beginning/end of may?


----------



## tennisfan

Think I'm working them so have no other plans

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We may, but have not decided yet.

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I've only just got in from work and I'm cream crackered 

*When is your next evening out, and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans at the moment, but we will probably have a night out with our friends in Los Angeles.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am currently in the middle of reading Kingdom Keepers V - Shell Game.

Where do you live?


----------



## Stefjp

I live in Northampton which I'd pretty much half way between London and Birmingham. 

Is there a Disney film you haven't seen which you think you really should have?


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't seen Brave yet

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

not sure mostly relaxing, and trying for an early night to get lots of sleep for staying up most of the night on sunday

what month is your birthday in


----------



## Danauk

July

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might go out but haven't any plans yet

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue sky and probably cold.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No, haven't got the skill to do any

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are having an Oriental Banquet courtesy of Selfridges.

When is your next day off?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuesday 

*Starbucks or Costa Coffee ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Officially not back till Friday but doing overtime on Tuesday so i'm off till then

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to explore a new tram route and then will go for a swim.

What was your favourite TV show when you were a child?


----------



## tennisfan

Thomas the Tank Engine

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Last night I watched Hawaii Five 0 (love that show  )

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with a friend who I hadn't seen for ages

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did an early shift today and now I am dealing with Residents Association stuff.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

Zumba and planning holidays 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## fatdave42

A new jacket.


When was the last time you where in London?


----------



## mandymouse

In mid March when I was birthday shopping for my DD

*When is your next night out, and where are you going ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully Friday and will be going out for a meal & cinema with a friend

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever DH brings home.

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## tennisfan

Roses & sunflowers

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I went to Zumba and watched Touch on the TV 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Taking my niece and nephew to the cinema then out to lunch

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Working and going to see Pink on Sunday evening (can't wait) 

*Describe the last photo you took*


----------



## tennisfan

Jealous of you seeing Pink, have fun

Last photo is of my dog asleep on back of sofa

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

As I was rushing to zumba, I just grabbed some cereal and toast

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## fatdave42

I am away camping this weekend.

When was the last time you traveled on a train?


----------



## mandymouse

March, when I went to London for the day 

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## fatdave42

Brave.

Are you a people watcher at the parks?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans, just relaxing.

On what kind of gadget are you DISing at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

iPod touch

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A mini pork joint, mash and peas.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

If money was no object, but would you really want to buy for yourself?


----------



## Ware Bears

An animal sanctuary

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## mandymouse

This month I'm heading to WDW for a couple of days then doing back to back Fantasy cruises ~ and I can't wait 

*What was the last concert you went to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Bon Jovi a couple of yrs ago

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at present.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

I have to do some school planning tomorrow ready for the new term. On Sunday I have theatre rehearsal to go to in the afternoon.

*When was the last time you went to the theatre and what did you see?*


----------



## tennisfan

Saw Wicked about 3 weeks ago

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reese's Nutrageous

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really bothered about chocolate bars, I'd rather have a bag of Maltesers 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Ride out in the forest on the horse, drink coffee, quick trip to the supermarket, tidy the house before parents go to Disney on Monday!
*
Do you like to treat yourself at the weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really as i'm usually working weekends as I do shift work

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wet, but fortunately quite a bit warmer.

Will you have a cooked breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got the day off work, so heading up to Manchester to see Pink tonight, can't wait 

*What about you ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Got to do the housework I didn't do yesterday and get an early night as up early to take the parents to the airport. They're off to DLP for their 30th wedding anniversary! JEALOUS!

Do you have a signature dish that you cook?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tennisfan

Beef bourguignon

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have not decided yet.

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

The Host

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservations team leader for a big international airline.

What is the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## tennisfan

Las Vegas

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

Who is yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Stitch and Figment

What camera do you own?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a little Sony point & shoot 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## fatdave42

I do not know, nothing planed.

Do you drive a car?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the first Disney park you visited?


----------



## fatdave42

DLP


When was the last time you had time off?


----------



## tennisfan

This weekend gone I had leave

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## fizz13

sausage & mash with a corn on the cob

What's your fav song to sing at karaoke?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karaoke is not my thing.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

My eldest DD's 21st in a couple of weeks

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## mandymouse

No we don't

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working till 4.30 then relaxing this evening 

What are your plans?


----------



## LunaMini

tennisfan said:


> Working till 4.30 then relaxing this evening
> 
> What are your plans?



Parents are in DLP, so I have the day off work to look after all the animals! I'm going to take both ponies out for a ride shortly, the farrier is coming to do their feet/shoes, I'm in the middle of decorating my rooms and I have to get the house clean ready for some friends coming over for a Dinner Party later!

Do you sit down for breakfast with your family?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

Only on Sundays.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*Yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blue

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Ware Bears

August and we're going to Vancouver for an Alaskan cruise then down to Anaheim ..... so excited!!   

*Are you left or right-handed?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right-handed

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your hobbies?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Reading, holidays and DISing!

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta with Cheese Sauce 

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## mandymouse

A bacon sandwich

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to go to work for training on Saturday and then I am hoping for a lazy Sunday.

What was the last concert or show that you have been to?


----------



## tennisfan

Last concert was A Royal marines band concert at the weekend. Last show wad Wicked 4 weeks ago

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I worked a mid shift at work, had some dinner and now I am just relaxing.

What is the one thing you wish you could change?


----------



## tennisfan

Tough one as there is a couple of things I would like to change but will go with is wishing I stuck with my first choice of uni instead of going to my local one to find out they changed the degree course half way through 1st year.

*What about yourself?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Life span of pets - it's much too short 

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny but windy 

What are your plans today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Off to work shortly then take the dogs out for a long walk as it's a lovely sunny day

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Market Forces by Matt Lynn

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had some pasta with cheese sauce.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## fatdave42

No.


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nachos with Chilli Con Carne

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## Lisa_C

You'll be in my heart 

What are you planning for lunch??


----------



## tennisfan

Probably have some soup

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had training today and now I am in the process of booking our hotel in Seattle for our post cruise stay and then will probably work on our cruise magnets later.

What is the most adventurous thing you have done?


----------



## tennisfan

Flown a plane and gone on the Sky walk at the Grand Canyon

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have training tomorrow and then I am hoping for a lazy day on Sunday.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jalapeno Poppers

What is your favourite non-food treat?


----------



## Ware Bears

A nice soak in the bath

*What colour nail polish are you wearing?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DIS Green with glitter

What is your favourite city?


----------



## tennisfan

New York

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nice long walk in the forest with my dogs

*What's on your TV at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

Going to see Robbie Williams in Manchester in June.

*Did you have a Sunday roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We will have one for dinner.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## darthtatty

purple

whats your fav song?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

At the moment it would have to be, beautiful day by michael buble!  

Have you had you first BBQ of the year yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last book you read?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Dear zoo to the babies at work lol!

What's been your best day out in the uk so far this year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A trip on the East Lancashire Railway.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Grumpy John

Easy. 2 grandchildren, Caitlin 9 and Henry 1. Dont have time for anything else

How many years have you been married?


----------



## dolphingirl47

15 years.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully New York but haven't booked anything yet

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Yep 7am - 4:15pm, well that's my shift but I'm leaving work at 2:45pm tomorrow due to having a follow up appointment at the hospital from my surgery in January! 

How many days holiday do you have left to take this year?


----------



## fatdave42

Left to take about 30

Left to book 1

When was the last time you pulled a sickly?


----------



## tennisfan

Over 3 yrs ago when I had a severe chest infection. We have a horrible sickness policy at work so not worth taking time off unecessary

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had a pizza day at work.

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## wideeyes

Indian

What's you favourite month?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

wideeyes said:


> Indian
> 
> What's you favourite month?



That's a hard one probably December, as I work with children, so Santa is still real, we all write letters to Santa, every day invokes glitter (or fairy dust as I like to call it) there's so many creative things to do, and I love buying presents for everyone! Oh and I get nearly 2 weeks off work paid for Christmas! 

What's your favourite season?


----------



## tennisfan

Autumn

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes ..... Beswick horses and dogs, Disney Traditions, Disney pins ..... far too much for our small house 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

World of Cruising magazine. I am in between books at the moment.

What three things do you always have with you when you leave the house?


----------



## PJB71

Keys, mobile & youngest DD 

What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea & Toast

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## fatdave42

I think I am working this weekend.

What is the temp where you are today?


----------



## Ware Bears

I don't know but it's not as warm as yesterday!

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

A naughty beagle

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cheese and Onion Burgers, Mash and Peas.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza or crisps

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## wideeyes

Having some quiet time as baby is at my mum's for a few hours.

What program are you enjoying watching at the moment?


----------



## Dimplenose

Endeavour


What was the last UK seaside resort you visited?


----------



## wideeyes

Llandudno 

Which supermarket do you shop at?


----------



## fatdave42

ASDA.


What time do you finish work on a Friday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

There is no set time as I work shifts. Tomorrow I am off for instance.

What colour are your nails at the moment?


----------



## tony111

I have 9 white nails and 1 black one( hammer v thumb). The hammer won.
Which sock do you put on 1st. Right or left?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to say I have never really paid attention. I am definitely not a morning person.

What colour are your eyes?


----------



## tony111

Blue
When did you last hit the funnybone in your elbow and what did you hit?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't think I ever have done that

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The Great Gatsby

*What's the weather like where you are today?*


----------



## fatdave42

Raining 


Do you do a weekly shop or a daily one?


----------



## tennisfan

Usually weekly or fortnightly, whenever I can fit it around work

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Off to work in a minute

*Did you watch the Great Bear Stakeout on TV?*


----------



## tennisfan

No I watched something else, Thursday is a busy tv day so will try and catch up online

What is your job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservations team leader with a big international airline.

What is the next thing you would like to buy for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A holiday or new phone

Are you working this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Are you an early bird or a night owl?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Night Owl

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Restaurant des Stars in Disneyland Paris


What are you watching on tv tonight?


----------



## tony111

Jonathon Ross Show 
Whats the furthest distance you have cycled?


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, I haven't owned a bike since I was a child!

*What is the furthest you have flown?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Florida 

*Are you married and if so how long?*


----------



## tennisfan

No I'm not

Are you having. Roast today?


----------



## tony111

No roast today,we have our Sunday dinner on a Monday.
Ever meet someone famous?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Quite a few people. I had the pleasure to meet Mark Webber a few times and Iain Duncan-Smith was my next door neighbour for a while.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tony111

That's easy ,school dinner chocolate sponge and custard, never found one that tasted as good since, and that's 40yr ago.
Ever had a sports injury?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes several knee problems and pulled muscles

Are you working today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What was the last book you read?


----------



## westgrove

Insomnia by Stephen King

Where would you most like to holiday that you havent been to already?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Alaska and I will go there in four weeks.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Ware Bears

DLP's Big Thunder Mountain

*How many Disney parks have you visited?*


----------



## fatdave42

Canada


What car do you drive.


----------



## A Small World

Clio

When is your next holiday and where to?


----------



## tennisfan

Not got anything booked yet but hope to go back to New York this year

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

Busy day tomorrow - taking my mum to hospital for her hip replacement then out in the evening for a meal as it's eldest DD's 21st, inbetween I'll go to work 

*Do you belong to a gym?*


----------



## tennisfan

(Happy Birthday to your DD)

Back on topic, no I don't belong to a gym

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## SwipatronSparks

going down to see my grandma its her 80th birthday party =] then nothing else is really planned as i have to hand in my uni dissertation next thursday so thats taking priority right now 


*are you doing anything exciting?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing planned yet but will make the most of it as I have a weekend off which is a luxury

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cloudy, but dry and quite mild.

What is your favourite act of escapism?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

dolphingirl47 said:


> Cloudy, but dry and quite mild.
> 
> What is your favourite act of escapism?




Ooh... Theres a few things i could say but the easiest one that doesnt/wont require explaination is story reading i feel blessed with a very active imagination so i can get toally lost in a good story.... 


What are you doing tomorrow


----------



## Danauk

Working from 7am until about 5:30pm. Then dinner and prep for work the next day (from approx 6:30pm until 9:30pm). It is a busy time at work for me at the moment! Roll on the summer!!

What shows do you have set on your sky+ or equivalent recorder at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Loads due to shift work. Elementary, Chicago Fire are a couple 

What is your favourite song?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

tennisfan said:


> Loads due to shift work. Elementary, Chicago Fire are a couple
> 
> What is your favourite song?



Absolute favourite song is holiday by green day

Current fanourite is in the end by black veil brides (i say current because thats the one thats top of my most played at the mo) 

Are you going to any concerts/shows any time soon?


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing booked but hoping to see Rock of Ages soon

What are your plans for today?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

At work until maybe dinner time ish then off home and getting stuck in with my dissitation 

Are you doing anything tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No working till midnight 

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

Bbq parmo  (its a north eastern thing wouldnt expect you guys to know what they are

when is your next holiday


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Next holiday is on August 3rd to Disney world for 2 weeks  

What's the most eventful thing that's happened to you this week?


----------



## tony111

Getting my wife home after a stay in hospital, she's been very poorly with pneumonia, but on the mend now.
When at home do you drink tap, or bottled water?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually tab water, but occasionally I will have sparkling water.

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## tony111

Some quiche made by my brother in-law, followed by a big bar of Cadbbury's Fruit & Nut.
Do you watch films on TV at home with the light off.


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Where do you live?


----------



## tony111

Castleford,W.Yorkshire.(And proud of it)
Are you a supporter of any sports team?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, two dogs

*What's your favourite animal?*


----------



## tony111

A dog (chow-chow called Bailey). Over 100 pond fish (didn't bother naming em). Theres also a family of wrens moved into the garage, and some animal has started living under the decking. (Not put poison down yet, not sure if it's a rat)
Where do you think Disneyland Paris should have been built?


OOOPS! sorry,must have put a 2nd class stamp on this post, it got delivered late. Don't know how to cancel it.(I'll get me coat).


----------



## Ware Bears

tony111 said:


> OOOPS! sorry,must have put a 2nd class stamp on this post, it got delivered late. Don't know how to cancel it.(I'll get me coat).




IMO they built it in the right place

*What did you eat for dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

I had chicken and pasta

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We went to the Martin Mere nature reserve today and then had dinner out. Now I am just relaxing.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tony111

It's cloudy but mild.
How do you cheer yourself up when your a bit down?


----------



## Ware Bears

Rarely get down but if I do, a cuddle with my dogs always does the trick

*Any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working all three days.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## florida sun

Seeing my daughter named on IMDB as asst editor for the film she just finished working on called The Machine, should be happening as I type hopefully.

What film did you last see in the cinema?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Les Miserables

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Of Mice and Men

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Chicken Pie with Mustard Mash and Green Beans.

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## tennisfan

Swede

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## tony111

I will be helping my son in-law relocate a shed in their back garden........oh yes it's all happening here in West Yorkshire.
Are you having a day of leisure today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I worked today.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Reading, travelling and going to the cinema

Do you have bank holiday Monday off?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Yes I get all bank holidays off  

What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## jjk

Just a Coffee

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are about to have a cooked breakfast and then I am heading for work.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## A Small World

Tea or Hot chocolate depending on my mood

Whats your favourite flower?


----------



## tennisfan

Roses or sunflowers

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, DH is cooking Roast Pork tonight.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney pins

How long have you been in your current job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nearly 5 years.

Have you had/ are you having a barbecue this weekend?


----------



## PJB71

No not this weekend, weather here in cheshire not really been that great 

What have you done this evening???


----------



## mandymouse

I was ironing and watching TV to try and stay awake, not looking forward to the jetlag

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## fatdave42

I am working today.

Are you eating out tonight?


----------



## Danauk

No we are having a BBQ at home.

*What are your current favourite TV shows?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle, Elementary and Chicago Fire

What film do you want to see next?


----------



## Stefjp

Despicable me 2 


What's the weather forecast for this week in the UK? I head home from WDW tomorrow and am wondering what clothes to travel in .


----------



## mandymouse

Sunny and warm today, then rain for the rest of the week

*What was the highlight of your Bank Holiday weekend ?*


----------



## jjk

a day out with the Hubby to Durdle door

*whats your favourite colour?*


----------



## fatdave42

Red.

Did you go back to work today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have the day off today, but worked all over the bank holiday weekend.

What camera do you own?


----------



## tennisfan

A Canon EOS DSLR & a Canon Powershot

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Stefjp

Whatever they give us on our flight home this evening! 

When is your next trip to WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have no plans for WDW at the moment, but I will be at Disneyland in 10 days time.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny and warm

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My favourite soft drink is Orange Cream Soda and my favourite alcoholic drink is Margarita.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In nine days 

What was the last book you read?


----------



## A Small World

Im in the process of reading Gone Girl

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Seizure by Kathy Reichs.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Daisy Duck

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to head for work and then I will just relax tonight.

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast and trimmings

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have my nails done on Saturday and other than that I will make sure that I have everything I need for my holiday.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tony111

I try to collect a little flag from whichever country we visit, and then put em somewhere in the garden.
What is your personal best for skimming stones? Mine is 6, it was in the 
1970's when I was about 12yr old, at Bridlington north beach on a calm day. Even the seagulls were clapping my efforts.


----------



## mandymouse

I remember my dad teaching me to do that, but have no idea how many I did 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## fatdave42

Going camping at the end of the month. 


Will you drive a car today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, just back from driving to Coventry

*What is your favourite fruit ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Bananas

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## JeMappelleHelen

Fish and chips 

*When is your next visit to the World?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, but my Disneyland Paris AP's arrived today and we are going to Las Vegas in the summer.

*Do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## fatdave42

Working, agen.

Did it rain where you are today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, but fortunately when I was inside.

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## fatdave42

I do not know yet, still at work.

Do you do fish and chip Friday ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I hate fish.

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tomorrow, I will get my nails done in the morning and then go to a birthday party in the evening and Sunday I am hoping to go for a swim.

Will you go out tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, i'm going to the cinema this evening

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## fatdave42

Overcast.

Do you have kids?


----------



## Stefjp

No. I'm far too young for that! (29)

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Olympus has Fallen

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pie, Mash and Peas

What is your favourite song?


----------



## tennisfan

Just Give Me A Reason by Pink

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans, just working and adding to my trip report 

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Iron man 3 and The Great Gatsby

What is your favourite season?


----------



## ilostnemo

tennisfan said:
			
		

> Iron man 3 and The Great Gatsby
> 
> What is your favourite season?



Winter! 

What is on your bucket list?


----------



## tennisfan

To travel across the States on a road trip

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## stba2006

Raining, but warm.

Do you have any animals?


----------



## tennisfan

No my parents have the dog 

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a lazy morning and will go over to Costa for a panini and a coffee in a bit. Then I will head into town to have my nails done and get some food for the weekend. I am supposed to go to a birthday party tonight, but the jury is still out on this.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Reading, Travelling and going to the cinema

*Do you drive?*


----------



## Stefjp

tennisfan said:


> Reading, Travelling and going to the cinema
> 
> Do you drive?



I can, but I don't, it scares me.

Do you have tattoos?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*What is your favourite tv show?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's Hawaii Five 0

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

My plan is to relax before another week of stress at work!

What are your plans for next weekend?


----------



## fatdave42

As it is Eurovision weekend I will be doing anything that involves me not being in the house.  

When was the last you you got a take out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Friday, I will be at Disney's California Adventure to finally see Carsland and Buena Vista Street, meet a friend for drinks in the afternoon and then have dinner with my husband at Goofy's Kitchen. Saturday, we will go to Disneyland with friends and have lunch at Club 33. Sunday, we will just hang out with our friends.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully booking a holiday soon, in the mean time i'm looking forward to a few days off work

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, slow-roasted Beef Brisket.

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

At the moment it has to be the honey crunchy nut clusters with chocolate swirls, but my favourite  changes weekly!!!

Where was the last place you visited in the uk?


----------



## tennisfan

London as a visitor and Ashford whilst working

*What is the weather like today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wet and and horrible.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## tony111

One Man and His Bike ( about a bloke who cycled round the U.K. )
What's the best show/ live band you've ever seen?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The 10th Anniversary Concert of Les Miserables.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tony111

Nothing booked for summer yet, but have a transatlantic cruise in November on the Independence of the Seas.
If you drive how many tests did you take before you passed? ( Took me 3)


----------



## WDW in Pearls

Surprisingly just one! The computer for my permit test glitched too, but I still was lucky and made it through that just once too.

Name a hot vacation spot that you have absolutely NO interest in visiting (doesn't have to be Disney)


----------



## tennisfan

Egypt

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A couple of Kindle books for my holiday

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## tennisfan

Barbara Freethy atm

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## WDW in Pearls

Strawberry shortcake.


What is your favorite place to shop?


----------



## mandymouse

Debenhams

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with a friend who I hadn't seen for a while and not having to work

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I think I'm going to Birmingham with one of my girls 

What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?


----------



## fatdave42

Going camping at the end of the month. 


Have you been to work today?


----------



## tennisfan

Going in later for an overtime shift, not back until next Wednesday after that 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

I think me and the boyfriend may go and see a movie and have some dinner out, we are also going over his mums and going to see a friend of ours new born baby boy :-D

What's your favourite song right now?


----------



## tennisfan

Just Give Me A Reason

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have another long day at work so we will just have an Indian ready meal when I get home.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Danauk

Disney pins, Disney Christmas baubles and Venetian theatre masks (a wierd one I know!!)

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My holiday on Thursday.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Torchwood, Exodus Code

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Working

*Can you speak any other languages?*


----------



## tennisfan

A tiny bit of French, would like to learn more though

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It was awful earlier on, but it is now dry.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tony111

Mrs. Invincible.
What's your favourite place for a weekend away?


----------



## mandymouse

Manchester 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

My plans are to go out for dinner with the boyfriend on Friday night, shopping Saturday, then over to our friends to meet their new addition 'baby Aiden' then over to my boyfriends mums! Busy busy busy

What time do you finish work today?


----------



## jjk

3.30

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## fatdave42

That is a good question, on Monday I finished t 18:00. Yesterday I finished at 23:45.


What do you know about Moshi Mmonsters?


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## mandymouse

Anything with rum in it 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## tennisfan

It was of my dad's wound on his arm and then one of it having been stitched up

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## spm23

Home made Chicken Curry.


When is your next vacation and where too?


----------



## ninamouse

spm23 said:


> Home made Chicken Curry.
> 
> When is your next vacation and where too?



Walt Disney World! CBR in October and I can't wait! 

If you could take one movie to a desert island, what would it be?


----------



## tennisfan

Avengers Assemble

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing very exciting at the moment! 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Officer Jones

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## mandymouse

I like the new Teasers bars 

*Will you be eating out this weekend ? if so, where are you hoping to go ?*


----------



## fatdave42

I might go to the local beefeater for breakfast in the morning. 

What are you plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Out for a meal and cinema tonight, might pop over to see my sister at some point this weekend too. Other then that just going to relax

What are your plans for today?


----------



## ninamouse

tennisfan said:


> Out for a meal and cinema tonight, might pop over to see my sister at some point this weekend too. Other then that just going to relax
> 
> What are your plans for today?



Work, Home for snuggles with the boys and then a meal with friends.

If you could get stuck in a lift with someone famous - who would it be?


----------



## tennisfan

Jonny Wilkinson

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

We had pizza for dinner 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Mainly relaxing but will go shopping later as I need a new watch battery

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## disney_princess_85

Rainy!

What's for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

I had chicken fajitas

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Colouring my hair and cutting the grass in the morning, and work in the afternoon 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

I think we are having steak and chips today!

When is your next day off? What do you have planned?


----------



## darthtatty

Tomorrow, its my wedding anniversary so spending the day with my husabnd and then having a meal in the evening. 

Have you done any exercise today?


----------



## tennisfan

Only walking round the shops

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Danauk

No, the weather is lovely here so we are going to have a BBQ.

*Have you had a BBQ yet this year?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Yes many! I think our first one was in April!

Have you ever been Thorpe park? What's your favourite ride there?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't been for about 20 yrs, love the log flume though

What is your job?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Nursery nurse full time and I work in baby unit with the toddlers :-D 

Where is your favourite place to eat out?


----------



## tennisfan

Chiquitos or a local Chinese place near me

What car do you drive?


----------



## Danauk

A Toyota MR2

*What event are you next looking forward to?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hoping to book a holiday soon. Failing that my friend's wedding next month

Do you have any regrets?


----------



## Danauk

Not sticking to my diet better earlier on in the year!! Oh and not keeping up with practicing the piano. I wish I would play it as well as I used to.

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## ninamouse

Monsters University.

What is your favourite song of all time?


----------



## mandymouse

Love will tear us apart - Joy Division

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with friends and not having to work

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## fatdave42

I am off work next week, we are going camping for the week with the scouts.

Do you have the Monday blues today?


----------



## Sarah28

yes big time, work is not going so great today 

what perfume / aftershave do you wear?


----------



## tennisfan

I have several but its usually between Lacoste Touch of Pink of Hugo Boss Intense

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## ninamouse

Probably a bowl of cereal!

Who was your first pin-up?


----------



## jjpenguin

I hardly dare to admit it, but probably Jimmy Osmond......!!!!!

When was the last time you moved house?


----------



## tennisfan

October 2011 into my first house

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

My plans went out the window and I fell asleep around 8:30pm then went on to having 2 asthmas attacks in the night! Worst night ever! 

What do you plan on doing this bank holiday weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm working over the weekend, but hoping to go away for the night during next week 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## ninamouse

Some new GHDs - they are fab!

What can you hear around you right now?


----------



## tennisfan

A dog barking front several houses up, its gets annoying after a while!

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

Turkey steak with mash and veg.

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## 68earlybay

Off into the garage In a mo to pop the engine back in my camper


What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## ninamouse

Living' On The Edge by Aerosmith


The best biscuits to dunk in coffee?


----------



## Stefjp

Something 'hardcore' - like a ginger nut or a hobnob. 

Coffee made with hot water, or coffee made with hot milk?


----------



## mandymouse

Hot milk 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## jjk

our Holiday to Florida in August 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## ninamouse

Working.....44

Crisps or chocolate?


----------



## darthtatty

Crisps 

Cinema or a meal out?


----------



## ninamouse

Meal out...

Pop or Rock?


----------



## tennisfan

Both

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## tony111

Removing 2 big concrete gate posts so hopefully my daughter can get her new car on our drive without damaging it.
What "side" do you prefer seaside or countryside?


----------



## mandymouse

LIke both, but the seaside is a little more exciting 

*If I gave you £100, what would you treat yourself to ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

I'd change it up for dollars to spend on my next holiday! 

When is your birthday and what do you have planned?


----------



## mandymouse

It's in January and it's a big one, my 50th, so trying to think of some fun things to do 

*On your next trip to WDW are you planning on doing anything that you haven't done before ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Yes this time we will be doing discovery cove which I'm super excited about! 

What's the weather like where you are today?


----------



## jjk

very cold and windy

*do you have any plans for the Bank Holiday ?*


----------



## ninamouse

Going to see Whitesnake and Journey in concert! 



Favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## Muscateer

Teaser at the moment

Indian or Chinese takeaway?


----------



## ninamouse

Oooh - you've got me there! Can I have both?

If you could dress up as a Disney character in the parades, who would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

Minnie Mouse

*When is your next break or holiday, and where are you going ?*


----------



## wideeyes

Nothing planned yet till we next go to Orlando 18 months away.



Do you wear a watch?


----------



## Ware Bears

August - a few days in Vancouver before an Alaskan cruise then down to Anaheim for a week at Disneyland 

*Are you married and if so, how long?*


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm not

*What are you plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm mainly working and going to my SIL for dinner tomorrow evening 

*Describe the last photo you took with your phone/camera*


----------



## Danauk

A photo of the new rabbit hutch and run that we built in the back garden with our rabbits in it.

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## tennisfan

It was of my parents dog asleep

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## wideeyes

Blue sky!!

What's your favourite clothes shop


----------



## ninamouse

At the moment it's Next

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## tennisfan

About 25

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Not this weekend but me and my boyfriend are Going to pizza express the to the cinema to see the hangover 3.

What was the last movie you went to see?


----------



## Combos

xxpeplyxx said:


> Not this weekend but me and my boyfriend are Going to pizza express the to the cinema to see the hangover 3.
> 
> What was the last movie you went to see?



Ironman 3 (it was just so/so... the first is still the best)

What is your favourite guilty pleasure desert?


----------



## tennisfan

Iron Man 3

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

I will answer both, any dessert is a guilty pleasure at the moment due to me dieting lol! But I always loved the waffles they did at chiquitos that really was a guilty pleasure, but they don't do it no more :-( also I don't drive so therefore I don't own a car but I would like an audi when I do drive! (In my dreams) 

What is your favourite takeaway?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese

Are you working bank holiday Monday?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going round my parents for lunch and ironing 

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Nope we are having a BBQ! :-D

How soon is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got anything booked yet, looking at going away beginning of October to either NYC or Vegas

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Stefjp

I haven't a got anything planned for a little while actually , which is good as I'm trying to loose some weight!

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

A Cosmopolitan or Bahama Mama 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## jjk

waking up this morning realising Ive still got the whole week off

* what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## Ware Bears

8:20am which is really late for me  I'm normally up by 6:30am at the latest!

*What are you reading today?*


----------



## davidmolliesmum

i'm reading through the disboards... 

*do you have any tattoos?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Yes 2 of them lol! And one of which i hate, Young and immature springs to mind, I will be getting the one I hate removed as soon as I can afford to do so!

What's your favourite season?


----------



## Stefjp

As much as I love summer, I think autumn is my favourite. Crisp cold days with clear blue sky's and sunshine. The colour of the laced as they change colour. Halloween. My birthday  

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

I should but I hardly ever do!! Besides I need mine repairing. 

What are you having for dinner today?


----------



## tennisfan

I grabbed a Mcdonalds on the way home from work after a 12.5hr shift

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've got Zumba tonight 

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

My brothers birthday today! 

How many sibling do you have?


----------



## jjk

one, my sister

*what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going round to my sisters for dinner then her friend is cutting my hair for me.  Might go shopping in the daytime

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Danauk

It has been raining all morning and doesn't seem to be showing any signs of stopping any time soon!

*What did you have for lunch today?*


----------



## jjk

mushrooms on toast

*flats or heels ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Flats

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Danauk

I am just about to head out to do some errands. Then I have to go to the theatre as I am stage managing a production of Oliver this week and this evening is the dress rehearsal.

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Call the Midwife

*Do you follow the Apprentice?*


----------



## ninamouse

Yes. The right person left tonight! 


How many sugars do you have in your tea/coffee?


----------



## mandymouse

1 sweetener 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out to breakfast this morning and then got a night shift at work tonight


What are your plans.


----------



## xxpeplyxx

I had work all day 9:15am till 6:15pm same tomorrow!

It's supposed to be sunny this weekend, what do you have planned?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure but i'm working the weekend so it doesn't bother me if its not

*What is your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese 

*What are you up to this weekend ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Going to the movies to watch a film and possibly having dinner out, and if the weather is nice like its supposed to be then we are going to go to Leigh on sea! 

Who is you favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch


What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu

*Will you be enjoying the sunshine today ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

We have no sunshine :-( so nope!

What was the last thing you bought for yourself


----------



## tennisfan

An Ipad Mini last week

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes 

*Are you left or right handed?*


----------



## mandymouse

Right

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Finishing work yesterday, it has been a draining weekend


What is the weather like?


----------



## ninamouse

Beautiful! Warm and Sunny!

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a couple of savoury pastries my dad made for me


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## frankieeyre

Lasagna! 

What is your favourite disney song?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaiian RollerCoaster Ride

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Work

*Anyone doing GCSEs or A levels in your house at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

No 


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

I am going to Alton Towers on Saturday to ride The Smiler. Then I am going to my nieces baptism on Sunday.

*What time do you usually get up in the morning?*


----------



## snowweisz

Between 10-11 on most days. Occasionally, I'd do 9 am but that hardly ever happens hahaha

I work a late shift because I manage a project for Australia so I live on their schedule lol

*What's your favorite season?*


----------



## mandymouse

Summer 

*Describe the last photo you took with your phone/camera*


----------



## Ware Bears

My dogs sunning themselves in the garden

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Turbanator

Scrambled egg on toast and coffee

How is the weather where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Warm and sunny


What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## davidmolliesmum

kids school summer show...

*what was the last movie you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## ninamouse

The Croods - it's brilliant! 


Favourite flavour ice cream?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Mint choc chip or ben and Jerry's caramel chew chew! 

What's you favourite movie?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Having a nap this morning as I worked nights last night then got to take my mum to work


What are yours?


----------



## ninamouse

Work and then home for an early night as I have an early start at work tomorrow ! 

What can you hear around you right now?


----------



## tennisfan

The tv which is on in the background

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We had pizza

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## ninamouse

We're off to Legoland! 

Have you got a bad habit?


----------



## tennisfan

Several, I'd say swearing a lot especially at work although not in front of the patients


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unpacking and doing laundry

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

Daisy Duck and Stitch

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some instant Starbucks Refreshas at Seattle Airport. 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Working all weekend


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta with Meatballs

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## mandymouse

Bahama Mamas or anything with rum in it 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In a funny way going back to work tomorrow. As great as the holiday was, I missed everybody.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## carrieconnell

I'm reading 'How do we fix this mess' about how the global economy went wrong.  

 Did you go to church today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What to you usually order from the take away?


----------



## carrieconnell

Chineese  -  chicken chowmein
Indian  -  tandoori chicken


What is your favourite television program?


----------



## ninamouse

Eastenders or Vicar Of Dibley!


What's you ideal breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Toast with marmite

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm taking my mum shopping in Coventry then hoping to sunbathe in the afternoon if the sun comes out 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Having a laugh with colleagues at work yesterday, very rare we are back for break together


What is the weather like?


----------



## ninamouse

Cloudy and not warm enough! 

Do you like Mondays?


----------



## tennisfan

Not fussed what the day is, I do shift work so work all over the week


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had Sausage, Egg and Chips.

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Danauk

iphone 5

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I do not drive

What are your favourite kind of shoes to wear around theme parks?


----------



## mandymouse

Flat sandals 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wideeyes

going to buy my baby girl her 1st walking shoes. bittersweet.

do you have a holiday planned?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes! 129 days until WDW! Caribbean Beach Resort! 

What's your favorite song of all time?


----------



## tennisfan

It's my life - Bon jovi


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working on Saturday and will probably just have a lazy day on Sunday.

What is your favourite city?


----------



## mandymouse

London and Manchester 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## snowweisz

A fabulous pair of shoes that I wore today to work! I got them after I went to see a movie on my own - also a treat - and it was so great!

What's your favorite item from your closet?


----------



## ninamouse

At the moment my black maxi dress 

What was the first movie you saw?


----------



## mandymouse

I've no idea, though I'm sure it would've been a Disney movie in the early 70's

*What exercise do you like to do ?*


----------



## ninamouse

I do Davina's kick fit work out every day! 


Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

A dog

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## carrieconnell

Taking grandchildren to school in the morning. Looking after 3 year old grandson. Shopping. Visiting my mum.  Picking kids up again at  3. 


What colour is your front door?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orange (and not by choice either)

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## PJB71

Still water

What are your plans for this evening??


----------



## mandymouse

Same as last night, Zumba followed by some TV 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My friends wedding in a couple of weeks

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## ninamouse

3rd Degree by James Paterson

What's your least favorite chore?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ironing

What is your favourite gadget?


----------



## ninamouse

Probably my Ipad Mini

If you could only where one piece of make-up - what would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lipgloss.

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## ninamouse

My necklace that has two hearts on it - each one has the fingerprint or each of my two boys imprinted on them. I won't take it off!

What's your favorite crisps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Paprika crisps from Boots

What was the last photo you took?


----------



## ninamouse

My DS4 made a fantastic airplane at pre-school and wrote on it all by himslef - proud mummy moment - so I took a pic of it!

Do you watch any soaps?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## ninamouse

Cous cous and it wasn't nice!


What's your favourite Radio Station?


----------



## mandymouse

Free Radio (Coventry & Warwickshire)

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH's birthday in October.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## taylor91

Entwined with you, Sylvia Day (read it in 2 days!)

*If you won a million pounds what would be the first thing you would buy?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

There would be 2 things! Buy a property near Disney world and buy a property here! 

What is your favourite celebration of the year (I.e. Christmas, birthday, Mother's Day, fireworks etc)


----------



## taylor91

Christmas 

*What is your favourite sweet/candy?*


----------



## tennisfan

Pretzel m&ms


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly work, though popping to Birmingham this morning 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone *


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of my dinner on the last full day in Seattle.

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## ninamouse

Drama/Performing Arts

Who's your biggest inspiration?


----------



## mandymouse

My mum 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast at my parents before I go off to work


What are your plans today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having a lazy day, will upload some more photos and work on my trip report.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## taylor91

Krispy Kreme doughnuts mmm

*What is your earliest memory?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Playing in the paddling pool in my grandma's garden when I was about 3.

What did you have for dinner today?


----------



## mandymouse

A yummy roast for Father's Day 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Having a family lunch yesterday 


What are your plans for today?


----------



## ninamouse

School run - work - home for playtime with the boys - bath/bedtime with the boys and then Eastenders before an early night!

How long until your next WDW trip?


----------



## tennisfan

Not going to WDW for the foreseeable future


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My signature carbonara.

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## mandymouse

Cecelia Ahern 

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Man of Steel


What is your favourite song?


----------



## ninamouse

Take On Me by a-ha


What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Between 22:30 and 23:00

What camera do you own?


----------



## taylor91

A Samsung point and shoot. Nothing fancy unfortunately.

*What was the last thing you bought for yourself?*


----------



## tennisfan

iPad mini a couple of weeks ago

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will have a busy day at work and then I will carry on working on my trip report when I get home.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## tennisfan

Avengers assemble


What is the weather like?


----------



## ninamouse

Nice and warm but cloudy

What shoes are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm at home, so just got my slippers on 

*Describe your current favourite going out outfit ?*


----------



## ninamouse

Depends where I am going but probably my black maxi dress

What did you want to be when you were little?


----------



## tennisfan

A vet


When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at present.

When is your birthday?


----------



## tennisfan

September 


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Breaded pork steak and a German type of pasta.

When is your next day off?


----------



## mandymouse

Today, though I'm not up to much 

*What is the next celebration in your house ?*


----------



## wideeyes

we have a 1st birthday two weeks today!

what was the last treat you brought yourself?


----------



## Ware Bears

New prescription sunglasses (hope she has a lovely 1st birthday!)

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are your hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

Are shopping and planning holidays classed as hobbies   

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wideeyes

going toys r us! 

what are your plans?


----------



## ninamouse

Work and then making my countdown to Disney paper chain!!

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## tennisfan

Swearing too much


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## ninamouse

A chilled weekend for me! 


What song was number one when you were born?


----------



## dolphingirl47

EVERYTHING I OWN by KEN BOOTHE

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, but I do like to buy a new WDW Christmas decoration each trip 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to see my niece perform with her marching band on Saturday and a relaxing Sunday as its my 1st weekend off in 4 weeks

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Classic Margarita

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## taylor91

I have eaten Kangaroo & Alligator , I think both of them are on par 

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing exotic here, I'm not that adventurous 

*Are you eating out this weekend ? if so, what are you hoping to have ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Not eating out! Am doing strict dieting as I need to loose at least a stone in the next 41 days before I fly out to Florida! 

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## tennisfan

iPad mini  couple of weeks ago


What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Not sure it's getting a bit late for breakfast for me!! Might pick some pasta when i do the weekly food shop and whip me up something yummy for lunch! 

What are your plans for this grey, rainy, windy and generally miserable weather day?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just planning to chill out.

What was your favourite TV programme when you were a child?


----------



## tennisfan

Thomas the Tank engine

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ravioli Bolognese

What was the last concert you went to?


----------



## ninamouse

Whitesnake, Thunder and Journey


What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## tennisfan

Lego

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## taylor91

Dairy milk 

Do you have any phobias/fears?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spiders, snakes and heights.

What is always in your handbag?


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Purse & phone! 

Do you like horror movies? If so which is your favourite!


----------



## mandymouse

Oh no, I hate horror movies, I'm such a wuss 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## ninamouse

Cooking Sunday roast and chilling with my little family 


Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## tennisfan

Debenhams currently

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am making good use of the fact that I am home all day today and will make pulled pork.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## carrieconnell

Pink

Do you visit Old Town Kissimmee when you are in Florida?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## frankieeyre

Tower of Terror

What is your favourite disney resort?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Hotel New York


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## kittengal13

No, day off 

What's your favourite Disney park and why?


----------



## mandymouse

In the day, DHS for Tower of Terror & RnRC, and in the evening Epcot for drinkies around the world 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## ninamouse

Just being able to spend some quality time with my boys!

What foods that you cannot get in the UK do you always bring back from the US?


----------



## kittengal13

I LOVE Lays so always bring some back! And fruit loops!! You can get them here but they are so expensive and don't taste as good!!!!

Any old attractions that are no longer there that you miss?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Horizons and the original Journey Into Imagination.

What is your favourite souvenir?


----------



## mandymouse

My Captain Mickey figurine I bought on the Disney Wonder on one of my first cruises 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Our trip to disney world! It's the only thing I'm looking forward to! 38 days to go!! 

When was your last holiday and where did you go?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In May and we went to Southern California with visits to Disneyland, a cruise from Los Angeles to Vancouver, an Alaska cruise and a couple of days in Seattle.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## kittengal13

Currently reading the third book from Hunger Games, only allowing myself a few pages a day because I never want it to end LOL!

What tv programmes are you currently in to?


----------



## Danauk

Bones, The Big Bang Theory and Mythbusters.

*Will you be watching any of Wimbledon this year?*


----------



## tennisfan

Trying too when I'm at work, ave a few days off coming up so will be watching 


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## ninamouse

Eastenders and The Apprentice


Do you do any sport?


----------



## kittengal13

ninamouse said:


> Eastenders and The Apprentice
> 
> Do you do any sport?



I do spin class

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Bought some new jeans yesterday

Are you meeting up with anyone today?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes! TV Presenter Jake Humphrey!! (It's work related!)

Which football team do you support?


----------



## Muscateer

Don't really follow football but would be Celtic if I did

What's for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Gnocchi Carbonara

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly work and Saturday evening in Birmingham 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## Muscateer

A photo of my new bathroom blinds to send to a friend

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue shorts and a 2013 Disneyland Paris top

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## carrieconnell

First day of school holidays here. Horrible rainy day. Looking through childrens cook books for inspiration for grandchildren. 

How far are you from your nearest airport?


----------



## ninamouse

About 40 minutes

When you go on a shopping spree - which is the first shop you go to?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on where I am


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

tennisfan said:


> Depends on where I am
> 
> What are you having for dinner?



Going our for my birthday diner at my favorite Mexican place


----------



## Muscateer

Scotch egg, chips and beans

Are you watching Wimbledon?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite theme park?


----------



## tennisfan

In the UK Alton Towers


What is your favourite meal?


----------



## kittengal13

Mostly New Look or River Island.


What was the last restaurant you visited?


----------



## ninamouse

Cafe Rouge


Have you got your toe nails painted? If so, what colour?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you play any Facebook games?


----------



## ninamouse

No

What's the last thing you do before you go to bed?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

ninamouse said:


> No
> 
> What's the last thing you do before you go to bed?



Take my medication what is the first thing you do when you wake up


----------



## mandymouse

Have a cup of tea 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for a meal and to the cinema tonight, tomorrow I have my friends wedding and Sunday having lunch round my parents

What is the weather like?


----------



## kittengal13

Horrible, grey and rainy!!

*What colour and style of hair do you have?*


----------



## tennisfan

Brown, just below the shoulders straight with layers

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## kittengal13

I have a tub of grapes with me, and I will have some chicken soup aswell, I'm at work and there aren't any shops around, so can't make a chocolate dash lol!

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## ninamouse

Bridesmaid Dress shopping with my Mum and sisters tomorrow then Robbie Williams at Wembley Stadium on Sunday!

What was your favorite subject at school?


----------



## kittengal13

(I was at Robbie in Glasgow on Tuesday... He was WONDERFUL!)

My favourite subject was English

*What's your all time favourite song?*


----------



## ninamouse

a-ha - Take On Me

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## Muscateer

Don't have a favourite but I do like crime thrillers

Bath or shower?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Depends how much time I have. I prefer to have a bath, but tend to have more showers.

What is your favourite cosmetics brand?


----------



## Muscateer

Dior

What did you have or having for dinner?


----------



## kittengal13

Chinese takeaway.. Woooo!! 


What's your favourite all time film?


----------



## tennisfan

Avengers assemble


Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## mandymouse

Matt Damon

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Off to my friends wedding later


What are your plans?


----------



## Muscateer

No plans today just see how it pans out

When is your next night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Not counting tonight, in a couple of weeks time


What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey, but dry

When was the last time you visited a museum?


----------



## Muscateer

About 18 months ago

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## ninamouse

Steak Frites


What's your favourite restaurant?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Club 33 in Disneyland

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch


What are your plans for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just having a lazy day.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## aliceiscurious

dolphingirl47 said:


> Just having a lazy day.
> 
> What is your favourite film?



Count of monte cristo. 

Who is your favourite disney princess?


----------



## aliceiscurious

Count of monte cristo


Whose your favourite princess?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Belle

What is the furthest from home you have ever been?


----------



## kittengal13

USA


What is your favourite WDW snack?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW but loved the Mickey brioche they did at DLRP


Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Muscateer

Yes roast chicken

Are you still in your pjs or dressed?


----------



## tennisfan

Showered and dressed

*What is your favourite item of clothing?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My lilac evening gown.

What is the oldest item you own?


----------



## carrieconnell

Not counting my birth certificate,  it's a pearl ring I got one Christmas. I think when I was twelve.

Do you have a special meal you like to cook?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Carbonara

Starter or dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Dessert usually


What film do you want to see next?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsters University

How about you?


----------



## tennisfan

The same as you, Monsters university


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What mobile phone do you own?


----------



## tennisfan

Samsung 


What is your favourite drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita (alcoholic) and Orange Cream Soda (soft drink).

Do you still have any childhood toys?


----------



## Ware Bears

Quite a few, my DH would say far too many.   Got a whole stable of Britain's horses 

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have no plans at the moment.

What was the last book your read?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Ex Wives by Deborah Moggach

*Who is your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment followed closely by Stitch.

What is your favourite Disney movie?


----------



## tennisfan

Lion king and the Toy story trilogy


What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly nothing, I'm staying in as we've got someone coming round to do some fencing and decking for us

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## ninamouse

Seeing Robbie Williams in concert last night! So tired today though...

What is the next thing you plan to treat yourself to?


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

ninamouse said:


> Seeing Robbie Williams in concert last night! So tired today though...
> 
> What is the next thing you plan to treat yourself to?



I thinking a hamburger for lunch 

Top 

What is the next gift you are going to buy


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably a birthday present for my husband.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

Zumba and planning my next holiday 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## kittengal13

I'm working and then my best friend is coming to mine for a takeaway and I will be giving her her birthday presents since her birthday is this weekend but she will be on holiday so I won't see her.

*What's the last thing you treated yourself to?*


----------



## Muscateer

A huge piece of Victoria Sandwich sponge

When is your next night out?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully next week although nothing planned yet


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## ninamouse

Nothing exciting! Chicken in a sauce with rice! 


What household chore do you dislike the most?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ironing

What car do you drive?


----------



## Muscateer

Audi

Do you have a tv in your bedroom?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, but it is used only for DVDs and video games.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink & Purple

*Any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working all weekend


What are your plans for today?


----------



## ninamouse

Working and then looking forward to catching up with a friend this evening.

What's the last song you listened to?


----------



## kittengal13

Will Smith- Miami was on the radio- haven't heard it for years!

What's the last movie you watched?


----------



## tennisfan

Despicable me 2


What are you having for lunch?


----------



## kittengal13

Toast and banana mmmmmm!!!!!


What's your favourite song?


----------



## tennisfan

Just Give Me a Reason by Pink

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## ninamouse

Overcast but warm

What's your occupation?


----------



## Muscateer

A full time lady what lunches and drinks champagne 

Do you have washing out drying?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we have nowhere outside to hang it.

What is your job?


----------



## tennisfan

EMT for the ambulance service

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've had a lazy evening in front of the TV

*What is your favourite UK chain restaurant ?*


----------



## kittengal13

Nandos or Pizza Hut 

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lime vodka and coke or baileys


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## ninamouse

Apart from a party tomorrow night and my cousin's baby shower....lots of chilled time soaking up the sun in the garden! 

Do you think Andy Murray will win Wimbledon?


----------



## tennisfan

No, hope Djokovic does

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Muscateer

Chicken kiev, new potatoes and veg

What perfume if any are you wearing?


----------



## snowweisz

I'm not wearing anything right now, but when I leave for work in about an hour, I'll wear some Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel.

What's in your handbag?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Assorted pens, a wristlet that I use as my wallet, my iPad, my iPhone and my keys.

Do you follow any sports?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, tennis, cricket, F1 and football mainly


What is our job?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer during the week and work at Asda over the weekend 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Picking my hubby up from airport today. A family party tomorrow and not sure about Sunday yet.

Are you going out anywhere this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am working all weekend.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## kittengal13

Hot chocolate or hot orange! Can't beat a cuppa of tea once in a while though!

What is the one souvenir you can't resist buying time and time again at WDW?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pins

Where were you born?


----------



## tennisfan

Canada house in Gillingham Kent


What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beautiful blue sky and warm.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

One Glass is never enough by Jane Wenham-Jones


What are you acing for dinner?


----------



## kittengal13

Takeaway woooooooo!!


Do you have a car, if so what type?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## kittengal13

I love my chick lit so would have to be Sophie Kinsella or Jane Costello. But my favourite book ever is The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## ninamouse

I'm going to a baby shower


What's your favourite day of the week and why?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Fun time Friday!

Are you going to have a BBQ today?


----------



## kittengal13

No, I'm afraid I'm not 

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## ninamouse

At the moment, my black maxi dress


Have you ever won anything? If so, what was it?


----------



## mandymouse

I won the DIS March Quiz, does that count ? 

*Will you be watching the tennis today ?*


----------



## dizzwizz

No. Have no interest in that.

Do you watch any original cable series programming, and if so, what?


----------



## mandymouse

No i don't  

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Finally finishing work at 8pm yesterday as I worked all weekend


What ate your plans for today?


----------



## kittengal13

We had a surprise graduation party in my house for my dad last night and everyone was sitting out the garden in the sun, which was good.

What singer/band is your secret guilty pleasure?


----------



## mandymouse

The Spice Girls 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Work as always in mon-fri :-/ 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## kittengal13

Going to see Monsters University on Saturday during the day and then I'm working Saturday and Sunday boooooo!!! 

What is your hair styled like today?


----------



## tennisfan

Its just tied up in a ponytail as I have been at work

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## kittengal13

Hot hot hot- too hot!! And I'm stuck in work wearing denims!!

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate Angel delight for my dessert 


What ate your plans for this evening?


----------



## mandymouse

Last night was a lazy evening in front of the TV watching Holby City and Luther

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## flortlebap

A new suitcase for our trip 

*What's your favourite perfume?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma by Lush

What is your favourite city?


----------



## kittengal13

Orlando 

Do you prefer bath or shower?


----------



## ninamouse

A Shower

What time do you usually wake in the morning?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It depends what shift I am on that day.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink & Purple

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## kittengal13

Working Sat and Sun during the day and going to see Monsters University on Sat night.

What's your favourite fruit?


----------



## ninamouse

Melon

What really makes you laugh?


----------



## coco392

Ashton agar scoring 100 on debut


what's it like losing the ashes?


----------



## ninamouse

I don't follow cricket so I don't really know what you're talking about - so difficult to feel anything to be honest! 

What would be your dream job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working with children in a dolphin human therapy setting.

What was the last book your read?


----------



## kittengal13

Mockingjay

What was your first ever job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did some tutoring for kids of asylum seekers when I was in Sixth Form College.

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## tennisfan

The States but would love to go o New Zealand


What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## ninamouse

Eastenders

If you could travel back in time, where would you go?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am pretty happy where I am.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

Daisy Duck & Stitch

*Describe the last photo you took with your phone or camera*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

My last picture that I took is side profile shots of my nose! Lol random I know but I was just checking out the awesome job my surgeon did on my second nose job which I had this January! 

What has been you favourite day of the month so far?


----------



## mandymouse

July has been a quiet month so far, nothing exciting has happened

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

We have a big event in our town today so will head to that for a few hours.

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Shorts and white top


What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I will be heading to the Toby Carvery for brekkie shortly, yum, yum 

*What is your favourite ice lolly ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just plain orange.

What is your favourite thirst quencher in this nice weather?


----------



## kittengal13

Right now I'm addicted to diluting orange 

What was the last movie you watched?


----------



## tennisfan

Despicable me 2


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## kittengal13

I had a KFC, yum!

What is your favourite type of crisps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Paprika

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef


What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

Not a lot as it's my birthday! My friends are coming over this afternoon & then out for a meal this evening.

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## tennisfan

Mine in September


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## kittengal13

tennisfan said:


> Roast beef
> 
> What are your plans for today?



Happy Birthday!! 

No, day off!! 

What book are you currently reading?


----------



## tennisfan

What stays in Vegas


Do you have any pets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Have you had a barbeque this weekend?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes...this evening.


What's your favourite biscuit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Oreos

What is the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## mandymouse

Mexico

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working during the day and then tonight I just relax.

When is your next holiday?


----------



## kittengal13

Not until 29 August next year!!! But it's to WDW and UO, so well worth the wait 

What's your favourite WDW souvenir?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pins (especially if they feature Figment)

What is yours?


----------



## SwipatronSparks

never been to wdw

have you had the chance to enjoy the sunshine we have been having lately


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I have 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

My holiday 

*Do you tan easily?*


----------



## Muscateer

Yes as I live abroad most of the time.

What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## dizzwizz

Nothing. I usually skip it.

What's the city you'd love to visit for the very first time?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Atlanta

What was the last film you watched in a cinema?


----------



## kittengal13

Monsters University

Do you prefer WDW or UO?


----------



## dolphingirl47

WDW

What is your favourite land in any Disney park?


----------



## kittengal13

I adore Fantasyland- I haven't been since the expansion has opened so I can't wait to go!! I'm a sucker for Beauty and the Beast so i'll be a merchandiser's dream 

Who's your favourite Disney character and why?


----------



## ninamouse

Mickey Mouse! He says everything Disney and he IS Walt Disney immortalised!

DO you have any unusual phobias?


----------



## kittengal13

I have usual phobias- spiders, creepy crawlies etc. Don't know if this is unusual but I have a phobia of people touching my sides. People in school used to tickle/poke others in the side, just under the rib cage, and go "BUZZ" and it was painful.. don't really see how others find it funny  And I seriously hate it, I go all panicky when someone does it or I can tell someone is about to 

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Here Pizza Express, in Orlando, The Cheesecake Factory

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully going to the cinema and for a meal this weekend


What are your plans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have no plans at present.

What is your favourite starter?


----------



## kittengal13

Garlic Bread with cheese yum!


What's your favourite fizzy drink?


----------



## Sandy1892

Pear cider
What is your least favourite Disney character?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not interested in the Princesses or the Villains 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new iPhone case and a couple of lip glosses.

What is your favourite time of the year?


----------



## kittengal13

Christmas!!! 

What is the best thing you have ever dressed up as for Halloween?


----------



## ninamouse

I was a wicked fairy and painted my whole body bright green!!

If you could invite 3 famous people for dinner - who would they be and why?


----------



## kittengal13

I'm going to be totally shallow and pick Christian Bale and Leonardo DiCaprio because they are the perfect men!!! I would also invite Jennifer Lawrence because I think she is just amazing- totally down to earth.

What about you?


----------



## kittengal13

Leonardo Di Caprio and Christian Bale for shallow reasons- they're my dream men! And Jennifer Lawrence because I think she's just amazing- so down to earth!

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

For totally shallow reasons too, I would invite David Beckham, Matt Damon and Jeremy Renner 

*Are you hoping to eat out this weekend, if so, where ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes hopefully Chiquitos


What are your plans for today?


----------



## kittengal13

Sorry just realised I posted twice above.. it said my first post didn't post 

I'm working until 5pm and no plans for tonight so far.

*What is your least favourite WDW attraction and why?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dinner is still cooking. We are having sausage, egg and chips.

What is your favourite way of cooling down in this heat?


----------



## mandymouse

It's hard to cool down in this heat at home, I need aircon, a pool and cocktails being served to me on the Fantasy 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans. We are just going with the flow this weekend.

What is your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate or Ben and Jerrys cherry Garcia


What is the weather like?


----------



## kittengal13

Hot- too hot!!!

What's your favourite thing to get for a takeaway?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Special Fried Rice

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai Tai


What was the last film you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsters University

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Ate out and. Had a pulled pork sandwich and fries


What are our plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have some stuff for work that I need to catch up with and then I will just chill out.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney pins


Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, a turkey breast roast.

What is your favourite way to treat yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

I like getting my hair done, or my nails 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with my cousin over a meal and seeing Monster university 


What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a quiet day, just popping to town this morning 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## kittengal13

Next week I am going to Nandos and the cinema to see the Heat so looking forward to that 

What's your favourite type of footwear?


----------



## darthtatty

trainers, im not a shoe person 

whats your fav fruit?


----------



## kittengal13

I can relate to that 

Pineapples!! 

What's your favourite TV show?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire to name a couple

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've not got any plans at the moment

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## carrieconnell

Last week I bought myself a pearl necklace with a diamante bit at the front. 


Have you had a barbecue this summer?


----------



## kittengal13

Yes, I had one on Sunday 

*Are you reading a book at the moment? If so, what one?*


----------



## ninamouse

I'm reading Walt Disney's Biography. 


If you won a million pounds on the lottery, what's the first thing you would buy?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A round the world cruise.

What would you buy?


----------



## tennisfan

A Audi r8


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## ChelleFeegan

tennisfan said:


> A Audi r8
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?



Clothes shopping for Disney in 17 days

Favourite dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Daft Punk ~ Get Lucky

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## tennisfan

It's of my dog sitting on a garden chair getting groomed


What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

I went into work for a while this morning. Then my new kitten arrived so I am spending the day kitten sitting and introducing her to our other cats! Then I need to book a few things for our Las Vegas holiday next month.

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## ninamouse

A cat called Molly

Where is your favorite UK city?


----------



## kittengal13

Awwww so cute!!!  

I have two one year old cats- one grey tabby one called Skye (she has the looks but little personality  she never plays with us or my other cat), she is adorable and so loving!! My second cat (younger by a month) is a black cat called Holly who has the personality... we find her sleeping in the strangest positions and she wants to play with everyone and everything, I definitely think she is a human trapped in a cat's body 


What are your cats like?


----------



## kittengal13

Ooops sorry- we must have both replied at the same time


----------



## tennisfan

London or Cambridge

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had fish burgers

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Am soooo busy this weekend, gotta to have my legs and eyebrows waxed, change up all my money for $'s get some last bits before the holiday, food shopping, family friends 21st birthday part Saturday & a family BBQ on Sunday! Busy busy busy! 

Do you work during the *summer holidays* or do you get them off & do you have many plans this August?


----------



## tennisfan

I don't tend to take leave during the summer hols as rather save it for later in the year.  As it costs loads to go away in the summer. I do have rest days in my rota so do get a couple of days here and there.

What is the weather like?


----------



## Danauk

Warm and sunny but with a nice breeze.

*Do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## ninamouse

Taking the boys to see Monsters University 

Who was the last person you took a call from?


----------



## tennisfan

My dad yesterday


What is your favourite meal?


----------



## ninamouse

Steak Frites - nom nom nom!

What's the next thing you will be celebrating?


----------



## Danauk

Our wedding anniversary next month (we will be in Las Vegas for it.)

*Apart from Disney where else do you like to visit in the USA?*


----------



## tennisfan

New York & Vegas (very jealous of you going soon, have a lovely anniversary)

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Muscateer

Not this weekend but will be getting a takeaway tomorrow.

What is your favourite thing to watch on tv at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

We have been doing DIY all day so decided to order in pizza.

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsters University

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue


What is your favourite book?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth.

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## Muscateer

Harvey Nics

Are you going out for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes as I'm going to London to see a show


What are your plans today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just updating some of the quiz questions with answers and then I will go into town to have my nails done and pick up some food. This afternoon I will have to work on some stats for a project that I do at work and then I will jut relax.

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot 

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Ate out for lunch where I had a pulled pork wrap


Have you had rain today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It is raining at the moment.

What wa the last book you read?


----------



## mandymouse

I think it was a Torchwood book when I was on holiday 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It wasn't that kind of weekend. It was just nice and relaxed with no real highs or lows.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Ware Bears

New sunglasses

*Are you working today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, 10:00 to 20:30.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Muscateer

Heading back to my home in the sun

What are you wearing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Was my uniform of shirt, trousers and boots but once finished work it was shorts and top.

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Piri Piri Chicken, Peas and Cheesy Chips

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My niece's 8th birthday on Sunday

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## xxpeplyxx

Work all week, mon - fri (but going away this Saturday so it makes the working week soooo much more bearable! 

What do you do for a living?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservations team leader with a big international airline.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Photography, reading, cooking and travelling


What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Muscateer

Just had the most awesome Lemon Meringue Pie yum yum

Do you write daily status updates on FB or once in a while?


----------



## Danauk

Once in a while, not very often really.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## tennisfan

7.30, too early for a day off work


What is the weather like?


----------



## Danauk

It has been raining all morning!

*What is the next event you are most looking forward to?*


----------



## Muscateer

Going back to my home in the sun in 2 weeks

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

A chocolate bar


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

Saturday will be spent doing washing and packing. Then my SIL and nephew are arriving on Sunday afternoon ready for our early Monday morning drive to the tunnel for the drive to DLP. So I guess Sunday afternoon will be filled with looking at park maps with an excited 5 year old and deciding what rides we will be doing!

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

A dog


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Fingers and Mash

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 4 rabbits and 4 cats (well 3 cats and an 11 week old kitten!)

*Are you going to work today?*


----------



## Muscateer

I don't work

What brand of make-up do you use?


----------



## ninamouse

Clinique, Boujois and 17

What is your favorite song of the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Daft Punk ~ Get Lucky

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet, most likely go and see my niece at some point as its her birthday Sunday and might go to the cinema tomorrow


What are your plans?


----------



## Danauk

House work and packing for Disneyland Paris on Monday.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## kittengal13

About 9:30

Have you ever tried Goofy's Candy Co and if so, what do you get?


----------



## Danauk

I have, but it was a while ago and I can't remember what I got.

*What is your favourite Disney restaurant?*


----------



## tennisfan

Only been to DLP but love Restaurant des Stars


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## kittengal13

Chicken and salad, most likely 

What is your mood right now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pretty good as it is finally weekend.

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## mandymouse

The smell of the heat as I get off the plane at Orlando International 

*Are you hoping to treat yourself to something nice this weekend, if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In December.

What was the last film you watched in the cinema?


----------



## kittengal13

The Heat... it was hilarious 

What's your favourite cinema snack?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ben and Jerry's ice cream

What is yours?


----------



## Muscateer

Pickamix

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to see the Reduce Shakespeare Company & having a day in London next Saturday

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

I worked till 7, so was happy to have an evening in front of the TV watching our Life on Mars boxset 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast, not sure what as I'm going round my parents


What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dry at the moment, but it is supposed to rain this afternoon.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Reading, cooking, photography and sports


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What would your dream menu be?


----------



## tennisfan

Starter: mushrooms of som description, mains would be filet steak and trimmings followed by Eton mess or chocolate fudge cake


What would yours be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jalapeno Poppers with Cream Cheese, Fillet Steak with Macaroni Cheese and Tiramisu.

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## tennisfan

Theatre tickets for last week and next week


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Gammon with mashed potato and green beans.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You or the Harry Potter books

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My niece's birthday yesterday


What are your plans for today?


----------



## kittengal13

I am off work today so have been running errands e.g. going to the bank etc 

Do you prefer to stay onsite or offsite when at Disney/Universal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Onsite

What is your favourite Disney hotel?


----------



## mandymouse

We love the Pop Century, but I'd like to stay at the BoardWalk one day 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## jjk

a new top for our hols (not that i needed any more)

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Unfortunately I'm going to be at work.


What's your favourite flavour ice cream?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## kittengal13

Strawberry

Do you prefer Indian or Chinese food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indian

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Game set and match 


What ate your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Hoping to head to Solihull with a friend for some window shopping 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Hara40

I'm going to the cinema today to see Monsters inc University 

What was the last thing you bought for yourself??


----------



## tennisfan

Theatre tickets for this weekend


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## kittengal13

Going to a big rock and roll night on Friday night and then I'm working Saturday and Sunday

What movie can you watch over and over again without getting sick of it?


----------



## tennisfan

Ratatouille and avengers Assemble


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Carbonara

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, though I like to buy Christmas decorations when I'm in WDW

*Any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working this weekend.

What is your favourite Disney souvenir?


----------



## sjt22

my whistling kettle, reminds me of disney every time I use it.

Whats your favourite Disney moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Having some pixie dust sprinkled on me and getting to ride in the Lillybelle at Disneyland.

What is your favourite Disney show?


----------



## mandymouse

Mickey's Philharmagic

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of my gift from the Secret Summer Exchange.

What colour are your nails currently?


----------



## Vickyrowe

Finger- natural
Toes- Red - 'looking for my prince' from the beautifully Disney collection!! 


Q- Whats your best tip for beating the post Disney trip blues?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Booking your next Disney trip 

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate


What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans, but an early night sounds good.

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## mandymouse

Palo Brunch on the Disney ships 

*Are you hoping to eat out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am working all weekend and I am just glad when I am home.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My birthday in September

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## westgrove

The Crow Road by Iain Banks.

Can you sleep on flights?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, but I never fall into a deep sleep

*Have you treated yourself to anything nice this weekend ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Nope, saving as much as I can for DLP next March. Although I do fancy a Costa Coffee this morning....


What was the last movie you saw at the cinema?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tennisfan

The Heat


Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Lisa_C

Nope, fish fingers and chips because there are only two of us today.

Are you looking forward to Monday tomorrow???


----------



## tennisfan

Doesn't matter what day of the week it is as I work shifts but I'm off tomorrow


What are your plans for today?


----------



## kittengal13

I was working then got my nails done. I'm just home now.

What's the last restaurant you ate in and what did you have?


----------



## tennisfan

Chiquitos and I had a wrap

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

When do you usually get up in the morning?


----------



## mandymouse

Around 6.30am

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to London on Saturday and finding out my close friend is pregnant


When is your next night out?


----------



## Lisa_C

Wednesday - going to have drinks in the Redwood Bar!

Do you prefer cats or dog??


----------



## Danauk

cats, I have 4 (well 3 and an 11 week old kitten!)

*Where in the world have you not yet been to that you would most like to visit?*


----------



## tennisfan

Loads of places Australia, New Zealand, Canada and South Africa are a few


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Barbeque Chicken with Chips and Onion Loaf.

What is the furthest from home that you have been?


----------



## mandymouse

Mexico

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## ninamouse

Leaving work at 4.30pm on Friday as I then have two weeks off to spend with my boys! 

What is your favourite breakfast cereal?


----------



## tennisfan

Coco pops


What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just chilling out.

What is your favourite Disney song?


----------



## Danauk

A Whole New World from Aladdin. I enjoy singing it!

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## ninamouse

When You Wish Upon A Star...always brings a tear to my eye!

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsters University at the cinema and The Odd Life of Timothy Green on DVD.

When was the last time you did something for the first time and what was it ?


----------



## jjk

tried sushi for the first time last week and loved it

*when is your next holiday and where are you going?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm hoping to be heading back to WDW & the Disney Fantasy around April/May next year 

*If I gave you £100 to spend on yourself, what would you buy ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some more Gel nail polishes.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Danauk

I am reading Creating My Own Nemasis, John Wardley's autobiography (he is regarded as Britains best rollercoaster designer.)

*What did you have for lunch today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken and Chorizo Empanadas

What is your favourite land in a Disney park?


----------



## jb68

Paradise Pier in Disneyland California's California Adventure park

What was the last thing you did that scared you?


----------



## Danauk

Going down a very high zip line last month.

*Do you enjoy going on thrill rides, if so which is your favourite?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, Big Thunder Mountain is about as thrilling as I can cope with.

What is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## Danauk

Animal Kingdom and the Disneyland Park in Anaheim.

*Which is your favourite UK theme park?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one as I really only visit theme parks abroad.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## tennisfan

Of Mice and Men

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's another working weekend for me.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

Going to Las Vegas at the weekend (back to my happy place in my avatar and tag!)

*Do you have any plans for this weekend?*


----------



## jjk

yes Im off to footie on saturday and sunday Im off to Miami and WDW

*what about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work all weekend.

What would your dream holiday be?


----------



## kittengal13

As cheesy as it sounds, my dream holiday is Florida (going to WDW and IoA/US) so I am so fortunate that my 9th two week holiday to there is coming up next year... and I'm only 19!

Whats been your best holiday so far?


----------



## Danauk

Going to Australia for 4 weeks a few years ago. I saw family members who I had not seen in over 20 years, went skiing, climbed the Sydney Harbour Bridge, went on stage at the Sydney Opera house and sat on the beach at Phillip Island whilst the penguins came out of the ocean back to their nests at sunset among other things.

*What are you having for dinner today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had a homemade steak pie and veg for lunch as I'm on nights tonight


What is the wether like?


----------



## Danauk

Sunny and bright now, but it has been raining for most of the day. 

*What is your favourite take away food?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese


Are you eating  out this weekend?


----------



## jjk

yes, Toby carvery on Saturday

*what are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## kittengal13

Marie from the Aristocats... I adore her!

Who is your favourite Disney couple?


----------



## dolphingirl47

That's a tough one. I suppose Donald and Daisy.

What do you do for exercise?


----------



## tennisfan

Walking and I have a fairly physical job


What was the last book you read?


----------



## frankieeyre

The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks.

Favourite disney tip you like to give?


----------



## Danauk

Use fastpass as much as you can and make ADR's in advance. Also spend some down time to people spot and relax. 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## HappyPanda

Two cats, Tobias & Thomas - they are both black and white and can sometimes be incredibly cute and other times just be incredibly annoying!  

*When you were a child, what did you want to be when you were older?*


----------



## tennisfan

Doctor


Are you having a roast today?


----------



## HappyPanda

No!  We had a nice picnic instead though! 
*
What's your favourite chocolate bar? *


----------



## ninamouse

Twirl 


What's your favourite joke?


----------



## mandymouse

Can't think of one at the moment, but the more childish it is, the funnier it is to me 

*What was the highlight of your weekend*


----------



## Pkltm

mandymouse said:


> Can't think of one at the moment, but the more childish it is, the funnier it is to me
> 
> What was the highlight of your weekend



Huge thunderstorm! Love the lightening and the thunder!

What person dead or alive would you like to have coffee with?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Walt Disney

What is the most unusual thing you have ever done?


----------



## tennisfan

Flying a plane

*What are your plans for the bank holiday weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans yet, but have to work the Bank Holiday Monday.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

Zumba and planning holidays 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Vickyrowe

Well I won facial in a competition so treating myself to that today 


*What was the last thing you won?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not won anything for years


What are our plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day at work and now I am just chilling out.

What is your job?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer, and I have a part time job at Asda

*Where do you do your weekly shop ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Mainly Asda but also Sainsburys and M&S

*Do you have any phobias?*


----------



## tennisfan

Snakes and spiders


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## UK mum of 4

Pizza


Who's your favourite disney character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Figment and Stitch

What was your favourite ever holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

The one we've just come back from - Vancouver, an Alaskan cruise then a week at Disneyland.  

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## mandymouse

No i don't

*What are your plans for Bank Holiday Monday ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## Ware Bears

A soak in the bath with a bar of chocolate and a glass of wine!

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## A Small World

Tea (although I also like a nice Latte)

Have you still got any toys from when you were a child?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, quite a few. The oldest is a soft toy dog that I got when I was 2.5 years old.

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Tink2312

My DVC ownership 

If you change jobs/ occupations, what would you most like to do?


----------



## Ware Bears

Run an animal sanctuary

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got anything booked or planned yet but really want to go back t o NYC soon


What is your favourite song?


----------



## Tink2312

Sympathy for the devil - Rolling Stones (Neptunes remix)

If you could see any band/ act in concert (dead or alive) who would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

I wish I'd seen Queen live

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We will have a roast.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## A Small World

One I borrowed off someones bookshelf last week -
The Island by Victoria Hislop

What is your favourite ride at a Disney Park?


----------



## Tink2312

Expedition Everest

What is you favourite meal?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast and all the trimmings


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Tink2312

A Philips Lumea 

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## tennisfan

PE

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Taking the dogs out to the forest

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sunny and warm (and for once I get to enjoy it)

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## ninamouse

Baked cod, sweet potato wedges and vegetables 


What's the best tourist attraction closest to where you live?


----------



## Tinks73

National Marine Aquarium, great place


If you had one wish, what would you wish for?


----------



## ninamouse

For both my boys to live a long, happy and healthy life x


What's the most unusual thing you've eaten?


----------



## emilily88

Pickled pigs' feet 

If you could have an exotic animal as a pet, what would you choose?


----------



## tennisfan

A Koala or Tiger

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## kittengal13

Saturday

What's the last takeout you had and what did you get?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't had a takeaway for weeks, it would have been a Chinese though


What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably doing some decorating and popping to town

*Any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Looking forward to a swim, but otherwise no plans.

What colour are your nails at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

French manicure on my fingers and red with white spots on my toes 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for a Chinese tomorrow with friends and my birthday this weekend


What are your plans?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, I'm working weekends 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## tennisfan

It's of my dad and my parents dog fast asleep on the sofa together


Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Nachos

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## mandymouse

Palo on the Disney ships 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out to lunch with my parents and I have ironing o do

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have not decided yet.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Having a day out in London just need to sort a date out


What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Grey and windy, but dry.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Chip & dale and stitch


Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love making jewellery, reading, travelling and cooking.

What was the furthest from home you have been?


----------



## tennisfan

Las Vegas 


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

Are you?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Are you left or right handed?*


----------



## mandymouse

Right

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Booking a studio at Beach Club Villas for our last night in Florida.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Ware Bears

A Disneyland hoodie

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## mandymouse

No

*Will you be watching Strictly Come Dancing this year ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What really annoys you?


----------



## tennisfan

Bad manners and drunk people


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to the county show, not been for years so really looking forward to it 

*Do you like your name?  What would you prefer to have been called?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes and no. I quite like my name, but it gets on my nerves that most people can't pronounce it and I forever have to spell it. I cannot think of another name that I would rather be called though.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Piri Piri Chicken

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for dinner with family & then just chilling

*What are your plans?*


----------



## ninamouse

My DS4 had his first day at school today and my DS7 his first day in Year 3 so I am looking forward to hearing all about their day! 

What was your favorite subject at school?


----------



## dolphingirl47

English (which was a foreign language for me)

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Ware Bears

Beswick dogs and horses, Bunnykins, Pen Delfin, Disney Traditions, pins ..... far too much! 

*Who's your favourite character?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love Figment and Stitch equally

What camera do you own?


----------



## Ware Bears

Recently bought a Lumix, my others are Fuji (all point and shoot  )

*Do you usually work weekends?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes as I have a rubbish rota a work

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

In December

When is your next night out?


----------



## ninamouse

Tomorrow! It's my mum's hen night. She is getting married in Orlando next month 

What's the next movie you intend to see?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet as there is few good ones coming out


What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold and wet

What did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What was the last DVD you bought ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Season 6 of Big Bang Theory

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

Shopping, housework and planning for work next week. Oh and phoning Disney dining to book some meals for Disneyland Paris next month.

*What was the last airport you flew out of?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Amsterdam (transitting on a flight from Seattle)

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## PaulCox1985

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*[/QUOTE]

Comfortable trainers for my trip to Orlando 

What disney park is your favourite and why?!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot - I just love how diverse this park is from big rides like Soarin, Test Track and Mission:Space to educational elements like Living with the Land, Innoventions and The Seas with Nemo and Friends and a sneak peek in all the different countries and cultures at World Showcase.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

The Secret Footballer.

What is your favourite non-disney film?


----------



## tennisfan

The Help


What re your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a busy day at work and now I am catching up with emails and online.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Danauk

Going to Disneyland Paris for Halloween.

*What was the last show you watched on the TV?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Strictly Come Dancing launch show 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## ninamouse

Going to the spa for my Mum's hen do!

What's the longest you've ever had to wait for something and what was it?


----------



## tennisfan

My new motorbike had to wait about 3 months for it to be made and sent over


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

Some shopping for my wdw holiday, as its the last weekend i am off work prior to going.

When is your favourite time of year to visit wdw and why?


----------



## Ware Bears

Only been at Easter and Christmas but I'll say Easter as I didn't like the dark evenings in December ..... nor the colder weather, Florida should be hot! 

*Do you have any children?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What would be your dream job?


----------



## Ware Bears

Run an animal sanctuary

*Do you wear a watch?*


----------



## A Small World

No

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some Strawberry and Prossecco Trifle

What is your favourite book?


----------



## RBteachy83

My favourite book is Harry Potter & The Goblet of Fire

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## mandymouse

Just one brother

*Any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## want2bminnie

Depeche Mode concert.

Do you ever dream that your teeth are falling out?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## RBteachy83

In bed as I'm in the U.K.Spent the day working,I teach 10 & 11 year olds

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a cup of tea right now 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of a strange sign that appeared in our lift.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Photography, reading and travelling

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

A bit grey and cool 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Some new books for my Kindle

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## RBteachy83

Had a chicken curry 


What is your favourite season?


----------



## tennisfan

Autumn

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tomorrow. We are having a team night out to a Brazilian steakhouse.

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii Five 0, Grey's Anatomy and Scandal 

*Does Friday the 13th worry you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## Danauk

It's raining!!

*What time did you finish work today (if you were at work.)*


----------



## tennisfan

I was off today but in all weekend on 1200-0000


Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

We will probably have brekkie at the Toby Inn this morning, and having a Chinese takeaway tomorrow evening 

*Where do you wish you were right now ?*


----------



## RBteachy83

At the hospital with my nephew who is awaiting an operation.

What is your favourite city?


----------



## Danauk

Sydney, Australia.

*Will you be having a Sunday roast tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we have a pork joint defrosting in the fridge.

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## mandymouse

I love the smell of cakes baking 

*Have you started Christmas shopping yet ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, most of this will happen in Florida.

What is your job?


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant headteacher in a primary school.

What time will you go to bed this evening?


----------



## BudgieMama

Very soon (by 10pm)

What's the last thing you watched on TV?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably between 22:30 and 23:00.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Restaurant des Stars


Are you working today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Was working all weekend so nothing great happened


What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wet and horrible.

What is your favourite night out?


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

Group of friends and head to the casino.

What is ideal meal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet Steak and Truffled Macaroni Cheese.

When is your next day off?


----------



## ninamouse

Saturday and it can't come quick enough! 


What would be your ideal three course dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Mushrooms for starters, roast beef and trimmings for mains and Eton mess or fudge cake for dessert


What is your job?


----------



## ninamouse

I'm the news editor for a group of commercial radio stations and spend most days reading and writing the news ( as well as planning my trip to WDW!)

If you could get stuck in a lift with one famous person, who would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

David Beckham, not sure he'd leave the lift in one piece though 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Vixster

Going to work for a few hours


What are you having for lunch?


----------



## ninamouse

I'm hoping to sneak to Starbucks in my lunch hour! 

Who was your pin-up when you were a teenager?


----------



## Ware Bears

David Cassidy and Donny Osmond! 

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got anything booked but hoping to do a day trip to Disney end of Nov nd o back to New York next year


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## ninamouse

My homemade spicy pasta


What was your favourite toy as a child?


----------



## tennisfan

Lego


What was the last book you read?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bones Are Forever by Kathy Reichs

What is your favourite season?


----------



## mandymouse

Summer, I love the warm, long days 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Half Term- my mum is visiting us 

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Boiled egg and toast

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## ninamouse

Twirl

What's your main hobby?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tennisfan

My dads birthday week after next


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's another weekend at work for me.

Who is your favourite actor?


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

Kevin Spacey

Who is your all time hero?


----------



## tennisfan

Kelly Holmes and my late grandfather


What film do you want to see next?


----------



## mandymouse

Monsters University

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## ninamouse

Biscuits with milk!

How long do you have left at work today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's my day off today.

What is your star sign?


----------



## ninamouse

Aquarius

What are you plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work all weekend.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for a meal next weekend for my dads birthday

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I won't get home until 22:00

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue


What is the weather like?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment it's a bit grey

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## Ware Bears

A last look up Main Street at the castle at Disneyland 

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just about to head for work.

What was the most exotic thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## Ware Bears

Ostrich

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to Orlando in December and are hoping to add a short cruise on the Disney Magic out of Miami, too.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges


Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we had roast chicken.

What is the oldest thing you own?


----------



## mandymouse

A Mickey Mouse plastic toy that I had when I was a baby

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Being so hot we were able to sit in the garden 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, it's my day off.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## RBteachy83

The Spook's Apprentice by Joseph Delaney.It's a children's book.

What's your favourite time of the day?


----------



## mandymouse

First thing in the morning when I'm first up and have a cuppa and check my emails/FB/DIS 

*Any plans for this weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out to the cinema Friday, no plans yet for Sat and going out for dinner on Sunday


What are your plans?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am having my nails done on Saturday and may go for a swim on Sunday, but other than that it will be a lazy weekend.

What was the last recipe you tried out?


----------



## Ware Bears

A pulled pork recipe I found online

*What is your favourite piece of jewellery?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The necklace I had made for my vow renewal in 2011.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink, purple & black 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

My DD's graduation 

*Where would you most like to go for your next holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Singapore


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Scampi, sweet potato fries, peas and sweetcorn

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## cmc08

Hmm, Expedition Everest is pretty awesome. Although the Disney World Railroad is pretty high up there too... I know, opposites ends if the spectrum! Lol

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## mandymouse

Tough one, I like them both 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got the dentist this morning, some housework and then th cinema this evening with a sleep at some point as I have just finished nights

What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It was a beautiful day today with blue skies and quite warm

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## cmc08

I just had to get a new laptop, more out of necessity though as the old one died! 
A proper treat was probably my mountain bike, as birthday present to myself 

What's your favourite outdoor activity?


----------



## mandymouse

Sunbathing 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Cutting the grass, shopping and going to see my parents this evening

*What are your plans?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We went to Hebden Bridge in West Yorkshire this morning for a bit of walking. When we got back, I had my nails done and then we had an early dinner at TGI Fridays. Now I am just relaxing and we may watch a DVD in a bit.

What camera do you own?


----------



## mandymouse

A little Sony point and shoot one 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

New outfit and shoes for my DD's graduation

*What's your favourite item of jewellery?*


----------



## tennisfan

My watch I got as a graduation present from my parents


Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we will have roast pork for dinner.

What kind of shoes do you tend to wear when you go to Disney?


----------



## tennisfan

Trainers in the summer and boots in the winter 


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What are your hobbies?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't really have time for hobbies, but love zumba

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going out for a meal then the cinema last Friday


What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii Five 0, Dr Who and Scandal

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working 6am-12pm on overtime then going to the cinema this evening

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have a team night out on Monday.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

Figment

What is your favourite type of take away meal?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going to London for the weekend.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## cmc08

The Secret of Excalibur by Andy McDermott

If you won the lottery, what would be the first thing you'd do/buy?


----------



## Vickyrowe

Aside from booking a Disney trip for all my family, I'd buy some land and start a livery stables , and buy myself a horse again !

What one Disney food item , would you want right now?


----------



## RBteachy83

Cinnamon swirl 


What is your favourite tv show?


----------



## cmc08

I like Homeland & Game of Thrones (it's filmed at locations just down the road from home which is cool!) 

What is your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## mandymouse

Veggie (though I'm not a vegetarian) 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Going to London for the weekend and especially seeing some more glass by Dale Chihuly.

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## tennisfan

Some popcorn at the cinema last night


What are your plans for today?


----------



## cmc08

Sleep, got my haircut & back into work for the night shift.

What was the last joke you heard?


----------



## mandymouse

Last night at work, I asked a customer if he needed help with his packing, and he said, no but you can help me with my paying .... oh how we never fail to find that one hilarious  

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

None yet except working Sunday


What was the last film you watched?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Sixth Sense - I finally plucked up the courage to watch it (through my fingers, mind  ) 

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## tennisfan

Of Mice and Men

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Went to work, did some shopping, cooked dinner, walked the dogs, now relaxing before bed

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## mandymouse

Brown, or Golden Brown according to the bottle 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## tennisfan

Its off my niece and nephew playing at a park

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans, just working 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Housework and ironing


What is your favourite song?


----------



## mandymouse

Daft Punk ~ Get Lucky 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had roast chicken cooked by my mum for me as I was working


What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

When is your next day out and where are you going?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to Portugal for a long weekend with hubby to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary in a few weeks time 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just being off on Saturday-and having a relaxing day


What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Been working

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## LunaMini

butter chicken curry

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't know yet

*Are you from a large family?*


----------



## RBteachy83

No,just an older brother.  


Do you listen to any Disney podcasts?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

My Silver Wedding Anniversary 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some dresses for our cruise in December.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## tennisfan

Toast for breakfast

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Popping to town this morning, then zumba tonight 

*Have you started Christmas shopping yet ? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I will wait until I get to Florida.

What are you going to have for lunch today?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to a carvery for a late lunch/early dinner

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## ninamouse

Packing (nine days to go!) and getting a pedicure and manicure


What's your favorite snack?


----------



## tennisfan

Ruffles crisps


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had pie, chips and peas

What was the last thing you did or experienced for the first time?


----------



## tennisfan

Difficult one, I think it was going on the Skywalk at the Grand Canyon a few years back

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Merry Christmas, Alex Cross by James Patterson

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am going for a swim and having my nails done tomorrow and then I just have a lazy day on Sunday.

What is on the TV at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't got the TV on at the moment 

*Are you planning on eating out this weekend, if so where ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Think there was talk of a Costa Coffee and a Subway today, but I'll be sticking to the healthy options!

What's your favourite coffee!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to start emptying my dining room as I'm having a new carpet fitted on Tuesday

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## ninamouse

This thread on the DIS! Lol


Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## ninamouse

Cold


What's your worst habit?


----------



## Ware Bears

Getting distracted when I should be doing housework  it doesn't take much 

*What's the last film you saw?*


----------



## tennisfan

The fifth estate


What is your job?


----------



## Danauk

I'm an assistant headteacher in a primary school.

*Will you be having a Sunday roast dinner today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, we're having a Chinese takeaway 

*What is the next thing you're looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Possibly going to NYC in Nov/Dec if not the the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I don't have one particular favourite 

*Do you colour your hair?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes a couple of times a year


Is it raining where you are?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes 

*Coffee or tea?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, two Shetland sheepdogs.

*Are you right or left handed?*


----------



## tennisfan

Right handed



What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast pork with all the trimmings.

What is the furthest from home you have been?


----------



## Ware Bears

Los Angeles

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## ninamouse

WDW in five days!!! 


What's your favourite song right now?


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing booked yet but hope to go to NYC either next month or early next year


What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## BudgieMama

LOL- that was my question when I clicked in...

Downton Abbey for me tonight! 

*Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I get this taken care off when we go to Florida in December.

When do you usually get up in the mornings?


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on if i'm working or not and what time I start.  It varies from 4.30am-8.30

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Yes, I work in a school.

Who is the last person you called?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Vickyrowe

I love horse riding , I had to give up my horses to look after my DH , so I'm loving having lessons again 


What is your favourite Disney movie?


----------



## tennisfan

Lion King and the Toy Story trilogy

*What is your favourite meal?
*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet Steak and Macaroni Cheese

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Tough one, either lasagne or a Thai green chicken curry 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with a friend on Saturday 



What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Shopping, dentist then maybe zumba tonight 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Pair of shoes

*Do you take sugar in your tea?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes unless there is sweetener


What is your favourite drink?


----------



## mandymouse

A Bahama Mama or any kind of rum cocktail

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Meeting a friend for coffee then going to work then parents evening 

*Do you always wear a watch?*


----------



## tennisfan

No only when I'm at work or going out


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work over the weekend.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## ninamouse

Leaving tomorrow to travel to the airport for our WDW trip!


How are you celebrating Halloween?


----------



## Tink2312

I'm organising a charity fancy dress and Halloween quiz at work and then coming home for a scary movie marathon evening. 

What was the last concert/ theatre production you went to?


----------



## tennisfan

Saw the Reduced Shakespeare company in August


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Just a turkey sandwich as I was going to zumba

*Describe the last photo you took on your phone/camera*


----------



## Ware Bears

My DD blowing out her candles on her birthday cake, all 17 of them!

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chris Hoy autobiography


What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What makes you really angry?


----------



## mandymouse

Bad drivers 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Tink2312

Hitting the shops in Manchester tonight after work for holiday shopping and then I've got free tickets for a showing of Saving Mr Banks on Sunday 

What's your favourite drink (alcoholic or non)?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Chris Hoy autobiography


Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, we're having an early lunch today at Ed's Easy Diner at the Bull Ring 

*What is your favourite Disney souvenir ?*


----------



## Tink2312

The EPCOT Center autograph book I've been filling since I was six 

What superhero power would you most like to have?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Healing powers.

What was the last thing that made you laugh?


----------



## mandymouse

Watching an old episode of How I Met Your Mother yesterday

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast but not sure what as i'm round my mum's for lunch

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Doing some shopping for my mum then hoping to walk the dogs, that's if it ever stops raining 

*Are you doing anything for Halloween?*


----------



## MidwayState

Ware Bears said:


> Doing some shopping for my mum then hoping to walk the dogs, that's if it ever stops raining
> 
> *Are you doing anything for Halloween?*



I am having a friend visit that I haven't seen in 25 years so I'm sure we'll go out on the town.

What was the last dream you had?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea, I never remember dreams 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Finishing a shift on time which hasn't happened for over a month


What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Coventry this morning with my mum, just going to see if my girls want to do anything this afternoon 

*What did you treat yourself to over the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

I was working so didn't get to treat myself

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## mandymouse

At the weekend when hubby and I are away for our silver wedding anniversary 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## tennisfan

OT: Happy anniversary Mandy & Paul

My nephew in his school assembly yesterday

*What is your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## mandymouse

tennisfan said:


> *OT: Happy anniversary Mandy & Paul*
> 
> My nephew in his school assembly yesterday
> 
> *What is your favourite takeaway?*



 Thanks hun

I love a Chinese takeaway 

*How are you getting on with your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not started yet.

What is your favourite tipple?


----------



## HappyPanda

dolphingirl47 said:


> What is your favourite tipple?



Malibu and lemonade! Mmmmmm 

What was your first word?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea 

*What is your current favourite TV programme ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't really got one at the moment

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## HappyPanda

Ware Bears said:


> *What book are you reading?*



The Mystery of Mercy Close - Marian Keyes 

*What is your favourite pudding?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Banoffee Pie  YUM

*If you could stay anyway at WDW (money no object), where would you pick?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

If I could stay anywhere at all, then it would be the castle suite. Of the more achievable options, it is Animal Kingdom Lodge for me.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## Danauk

Napa Rose in the Grand Californian at Disneyland.

*What are you planning on watching on TV this evening?*


----------



## HappyPanda

Danauk said:


> What are you planning on watching on TV this evening?



Waterloo Road! 

What's on the top of your Xmas list this year?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't really thought about Christmas for myself yet


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## BudgieMama

My Mum is coming to stay for half term week... 3 days till I see her!! 

What did you/are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a KFC 

*Name your top 3 Disney characters*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Stitch, Figment and Pluto

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## tennisfan

Freshly baked bread


Are you working this weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

No and I've got a whole week off too!   

*Are you carving pumpkins this year?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Nope. Never have. I don't do Halloween.

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sepulchre by Kate Mosse

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing booked but hopefully NYC soon


Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## HappyPanda

Ware Bears said:


> What's for dinner tonight?



Homemade chicken pie and mash 

What's your favourite place to visit in the UK?


----------



## tennisfan

London


What is your favourite restaurant in the UK?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bem Brasil

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Having some time off from work and catching up with friends


What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just chilling out.

Are you doing anything special for Halloween?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work.

What kind of mobile phone do you own?


----------



## BudgieMama

A HTC One X. Don't get one!

If you had to live in one of the worlds/times when a Disney film is set, which would you pick?


----------



## dolphingirl47

That's a tough one. As I love the Arabic culture, I would probably have to go with Aladdin.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate


What was the last film you saw?


----------



## BudgieMama

Most of Star Wars II: Attack of the Clones

Are you in the storm zone?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hope not. We are currently in the "Be Aware" zone, but I know enough about storms to know that you can't really predict what they will do.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blue

*What's your favourite item of jewellery?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The necklace that I had made for my vow renewal.

How is the weather where you are?


----------



## Danauk

Grey sky, but no rain right now and a bit of a breeze. 

Is there any storm damage where you live?


----------



## Tony Bush

Very little - we got lucky !

What is the worst part of a Florida holiday ? - not including coming home lol

Tony


----------



## Danauk

We either have to go in the summer (so the heat and humidity) or at Christmas/New Year or Easter (so the crowds!)

Have you been to/are you going to work today?


----------



## BudgieMama

Nope... HALF TERM! 

What one gadget could you not live without?


----------



## Tony Bush

The Dishwasher !!! saves sooo many arguments !

Whats your favourite meat for a Sunday roast ?


----------



## tennisfan

Beef or Lamb


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## RBteachy83

Pork chop with mash and veg

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## mandymouse

Just English and the small bit of French I learnt at school 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## Danauk

Visiting my mum at home and seeing that she is recovering well from her heart bypass surgery that she had a few weeks ago.

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

English

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## tennisfan

One fluently and another very basic

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Back to work after my weekend off 

*Will you be Trick or Treating tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No I'm out


What time did you get up today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

About 8:00

What was the last thing that made you smile?


----------



## BudgieMama

My budgies... They are hilarious!

What was your first pet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A budgie

What is your guilty secret?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have any


Do you have any regrets?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## Kerrry7

dolphingirl47 said:


> No  What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


A wooly tunic jumper.
Did you have any trick or treaters?


----------



## BudgieMama

No. We had a "no trick or treaters" poster from the police up.

What would you like for Christmas?


----------



## Tink2312

Time off to spend with my family. Present-wise I don't really know - probably something Disney.

What are you planning to do on Christmas Day?


----------



## tennisfan

Work a 12 hour shift

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hopefully on my birthday

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Muscateer

I am reading the new Lynda La Plante book but can't remember its name but it is good

Did you cook dinner or get a takeaway tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I cooked dinner.

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## BudgieMama

Doctor Who

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

The Fifth Estate

*What did you have for dinner?
*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chilli Beef Nachos

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## jen_uk

Chocolate!!

Do you watch X-Factor?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## mandymouse

Putting my Christmas tree up at the end of the month, then lots of fun things in December 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## Tink2312

Chicken & stuffing

What's your favourite takeaway meal?


----------



## jen_uk

Indian.

Who do you spend Christmas day with?


----------



## BudgieMama

It depends. This year, my mum, my brother, his fiancé and my DH.

What is your favourite breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Bacon roll


What are our plans for today?


----------



## crabbie1

Cook the dinner and relax......,........hopefully.

Whats your favourite christmas film?


----------



## BudgieMama

Nativity! (the one with Martin Freeman... although Nativity 2 was hilarious too)

Where was the first place you went abroad?


----------



## Muscateer

Tenerife

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## tennisfan

Sweet mostly


Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we had pie tonight.

What was the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## Kerrry7

dolphingirl47 said:


> No, we had pie tonight.  What was the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


Not majorly adventurous but probably zip-wiring through the jungle.
Are you a cat or dog person?


----------



## mandymouse

Dog person, as I'm allergic to cats 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hitting the first $100 in donations for a sponsored activity I am doing next month.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch and the Chipmunks

*Are you at work today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

When is your birthday?


----------



## Muscateer

August

Have you started Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, only have to get a couple of presents this year


What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## crabbie1

A nice bath and watch the soaps

Whats your favourite perfume?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lush Karma

What is yours?


----------



## BudgieMama

Chanel No 5

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea unless I'm on nights then its coffee


What is your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## Kerrry7

Ham and mushroom.
What's your favourite drink?


----------



## Ware Bears

Cup of tea

*Do you have any children?*


----------



## Kerrry7

No.
How old were you when you learnt to drive? (If you ever have learnt to drive that is)


----------



## mandymouse

I was 17 when I learnt to drive and 18 when I passed my test 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully booking a holiday soon

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold and wet

Do you collect anything?


----------



## BudgieMama

Momiji dolls and postcards

Do you have any nicknames?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes


What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Kerrry7

I just had garlic bread.
What newspaper do you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't read the paper much but usually the Daily mail when I do


What is our job?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer in the week and work on the check-outs at Asda at the weekend 

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## Muscateer

A photo of the huge burger I had at Handmade Burger Co yesterday

Did you have frost today?


----------



## Kerrry7

Not that I know of.
Where is your next holiday to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Florida

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully booking a holiday soon


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## BudgieMama

Taking some kids from school on retreat.

What did you do today?


----------



## tennisfan

Worked 0615-1815 shift and was late off


What did you have or dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken burgers 

*Are you hoping to eat out or have a takeaway this weekend ? If so, what ?*


----------



## Kerrry7

Maybe a Nandos Takeaway.

Do you play Candy Crush?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## Muscateer

Bacon & egg roll

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken fajitas


What are your plans or this evening?


----------



## Ware Bears

Food shopping 

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## Kerrry7

I'm re-reading Confessions of a GP.
What's your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## A Small World

We've had 2 busy weekends so this one is very quiet with nothing planned

What about you? What are your plans?


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly work and a nice Toby Carvery for lunch today 

*Will you be doing any Christmas shopping today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably not as I'm nearly done as I don't have to get many this year

What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## crabbie1

I had crunchy nut cornflakes and a disney cinnamon ground coffee.
Have you bought any new disney christmas ornaments?


----------



## Couchy

Yes bought one for my new baby niece .

Do you have a pet?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 4 rabbits, 3 cats and a kitten! Oh and a pond full of fish in my back garden.

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

No plans for this evening, went out last night so will have a relaxing one at home

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Horrible

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## Danauk

My nieces 1st birthday in March.

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

Ironing and then going round to my mums for a roast

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're having a Chinese takeaway when I finish work tonight 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A couple of new t shirts for our upcoming holiday

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we will have roast pork.

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## tennisfan

One Chance

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully booking a holiday soon, failing that going to London

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea, Bahama Mamas and anything with Rum in it 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with a friend and just being off work is a highlight

What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly work, though popping to Birmingham Saturday morning for a mooch around the shops and lunch at Ed's Easy Diner 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Going out for a meal tomorrow evening.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Surfinpiratee

50 Shades of Gray....lol

What color are your bed sheets?


----------



## tennisfan

At the moment navy blue

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had pulled pork nachos.

What is your star sign?


----------



## tennisfan

Virgo

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Surfinpiratee

That I haven't seen? I really want to see the second dispicable me. 

Do you eat gluten free?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might be going to see my sister and her family on Saturday, i'm working the late shift on Sunday

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Surfinpiratee

Chilly! Just a dusting of snow on the ground. Just looked at it is 33 degrees out! 

*Did you wake up tired this morning?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, got a lie in as not at work today

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We went to a Brazilian steakhouse for dinner.

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Alcoholic: Mai Tai's 

Non alcoholic: Coke Zero

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly work, and popping to Birmingham Saturday morning 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Some books for my Kindle

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Danauk

I went to the garden centre this morning to do some Christmas shopping. Then this afternoon I have housework to do and I might even wrap the presents I bought this morning!

*Are you going out anywhere this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, i'm going over to see my sister and her family

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We had lunch yesterday at Ed's Easy Diner at the Bull Ring 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## A Small World

Roast Gammon, Cauliflower cheese and potatoes

Have you wrapped any Christmas presents yet?


----------



## tennisfan

No try to put it off as long as possible as I hate doing it

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are just having a lazy day and maybe watch a DVD or two.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Danauk

I am going to Disneyland Paris for New Year.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

6.15am 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## BudgieMama

We went to the races, and I won £9.20 from a £2 bet 

What are you doing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading to the Trafford Centre for some shopping.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## mandymouse

Doritos

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Meant to be working 1200-0000 but was late off yesterday so not starting till 1.15 today

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will probably have a lazy day on Saturday and then I have to work on Sunday.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Jessica Ennis Autobiography

Are you working today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I've got a short shift this afternoon 

*Have you started wrapping your Christmas presents ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No try to put it off as I hate wrapping, although don't have many to wrap this year

What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cold but dry.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney Pins

*What is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Big Bang Theory

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

Scandal, Hawaii Five 0 and NCIS Los Angeles

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Work 

*Do you watch I'm a Celebrity etc? *


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the furthest away from home you have been?


----------



## tennisfan

Las Vegas

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing today. I am not very well and can't face the thought of food.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Hope you feel better soon Corinna 

Stitch

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

I am 

*Describe the last photo you took with your phone/camera*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of my staff ID to send to Disney Cruise Line for our December cruise.

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## tennisfan

Not that adventurous when it comes to food

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I worked on my Fish Extender gifts for the cruise today and did some chores and now I am just going to relax for the rest of the evening.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

Pink, Purple and Black

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Was working 8-6 so just relaxing as I'm back in work tomorrow

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## Danauk

Music

*What was your least favourite subject at school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Art

What would be your dream holiday destination?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii 

*When is your next holiday/break ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Danauk

Disneyland Paris for New Years eve.

*Where will you be spending New Years eve this year?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At home.

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chocolate!

*Did you watch Dr Who yesterday and if so, what did you think of it?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, not a fan of Dr Who

*Did you have a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we had roast pork.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

Tomorrow night - DH's brother is over from Australia and (nearly) the whole family is going out for a meal

*Do you watch I'm a Celebrity?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

No, i'm on leave for next 2 weeks

*What is your job?*


----------



## Danauk

I am an assistant headteacher in a primary school.

*Where in the world would you most like to go that you have not already been to?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Finishing my shifts close to my finish time rather then 2-3 hours late

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm meeting my mum & dad in Solihull for Christmas lunch today 

*How are you getting on with your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not very well 

*Where will you be eating your Christmas lunch?*


----------



## BudgieMama

At my mum's house.

*When are you putting your Christmas tree up?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't think I will as I can't find it and I'm working the whole of Christmas so it seems pointless 


What is the weather like?


----------



## mandymouse

I think it's going to be dry but cold (brr)

*When are you hoping to put your Christmas tree up ?*


----------



## Danauk

Not sure, I have a 6 month old kitten at home. I fear for my Christmas trees this year as she likes to climb!!

*What time do you finish work today?*


----------



## pitterpint23

Danauk said:
			
		

> Not sure, I have a 6 month old kitten at home. I fear for my Christmas trees this year as she likes to climb!!
> 
> What time do you finish work today?



I'm a full time stay at home mom due to a disability now, so... never. 

What is your favorite time of year?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Any time I am going on holiday.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Reading, going to the cinema, travelling & photography

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I somehow ending up participating in 4 different Secret Santas so I will spend most of the afternoon wrapping presents. Once that is done I will gather together the non-clothes items that I need to take on the holiday.

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## BudgieMama

We're spending it with my mum, brother and his fiancée.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Out in the Country by Kate Hewitt

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had some leftover Chinese take away.

What is your favourite Christmas drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Saving Mr Banks (ticket booked for Friday... thank you local cinema- £2.80 a seat!)

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A healthy snack from my Graze box.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

I had pasta bake

What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## mandymouse

Scandal, Hawaii Five-0 and NCIS Los Angeles

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to post various parcels, pick up my cruise documents from Fedex and have a Manicure and Pedicure. Tonight I am planning on cooking Thanksgiving dinner.

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## BudgieMama

Let Your Heart Hold Fast by Fort Atlantic

What would be your dream Christmas present?


----------



## tennisfan

A holiday somewhere or not having to work Christmas would be a great present

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work and pack over the weekend.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Sarah28

Spaghetti bolognese

What perfume / aftershave do you wear?


----------



## tennisfan

Lacoste touch of pink and Hugo boss intense

When is your next night out?


----------



## dolphingirl47

6th December. I am going to DisApalooza.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## mandymouse

Bounty

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

It's my last off work before Christmas so am going to the cinema with a friend and shopping

What are your plans?


----------



## Muscateer

Our town has a Christmas event and putting up my Christmas tree and decs

Have you ate or drank anything Christmassy yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had some mulled wine and yesterday we had a turkey dinner with bread sauce.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Out in the Country by Kate Hewitt

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Margarita

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

dolphingirl47 said:


> Margarita
> 
> What is yours?



A mojito or a glass of champagne.

Do you watch I'm A Celebrity?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite snack?*


----------



## Muscateer

Maltesers  

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Lunch at the Toby Carvery, then work 2 till 7

*Are you Christmas shopping this weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, online mostly as its easier

*What is your favourite item of clothing?*


----------



## Muscateer

My going out dresses

Do you have a works nightout for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

We have 2 a meal and then a drinks evening, working when both are on but hope to pop into drinks evening

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just some finger food.

What household task do you hate the most?


----------



## Ware Bears

Dusting 

*What are you hoping to get for Christmas?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing I really want this year but wouldn't mind a holiday

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## mandymouse

Just work 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully going to take my mum to see Warhorse for her birthday in January

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Did you open your advent calendar today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I don't have one this year as I am on holiday for the majority of the time in the run up to Christmas.

What is your favourite Christmas carol?


----------



## tennisfan

O holy night

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm off to London to see a friend and do some early 50th birthdays celebrations 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with a friend and generally not having to work this weekend

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Cold and overcast

*Anything exciting planned this week?*


----------



## tennisfan

Enjoying the last few days off by going to cinema and christmas shopping before going back to work on Friday

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World Trivia

What was the most adventurous thing you have done?


----------



## Danauk

A tie between indoor skydiving, climbing the Sydney Harbour Bridge and going on an 11 mile kayak trip through the Grand Canyon.

*What are you having for dinner today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Went out for dinner and had chicken burger with cheese and bacon fries

Have you finished Christmas shopping?


----------



## mandymouse

Nearly, just finishing off on Thursday when I go to Manchester 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to do some batch cooking so I can freeze some meals for when I'm working so I can just reheat when I come home

What are your plans?


----------



## Ware Bears

I'm working today

*How many will there be for Christmas lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am at work between 10 and 6 on Christmas Day so there won't be a Christmas lunch.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pin badges mainly Disney and Olympic ones

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Whatever Virgin Atlantic serves us.

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## tennisfan

2 English and a little bit of French

*What would you like for Christmas?*


----------



## BudgieMama

A Doctor Who Owl I found on folksy, some new Momiji dolls and some Disney goodies! 

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## tennisfan

Toast

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

2 hour zumbathon Friday evening, work Saturday & Sunday, and works Christmas do Saturday evening, can't wait 

*Describe the last photo you took on your phone/camera*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of the Christmas decorations at the airport hotel.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Been to work then delivered my nephew's present and card ready for his birthday tomorrow

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## jen_uk

50 shades of grey! 

What time will you/did you get up?


----------



## tennisfan

Got up at about 9am, making the most of a lie in as back to work Friday

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## mandymouse

My favourite meal is Palo Brunch on the Disney Ships 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

House work and then chilling back to work tomorrow

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## RBteachy83

Cool and blustery

Which is best-roast potatoes or stuffing?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast potatoes

What film do you want to see next?


----------



## Vickyrowe

I want to see Frozen asap but my local cinema are showing Mary Poppins next week because of Saving Mr banks, so booked to see that.

What was the first Disney movie you remember seeing?


----------



## mandymouse

Mary Poppins

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working now relaxing

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a lovely meal Saturday evening for our works Christmas do 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Meeting a spritely 100 yr old lady whilst at work, she was amazing

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

I'm working

*Do you have many Christmas presents left to buy?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm hoping to buy my final bits and bobs this morning 

*Have you wrote your Christmas cards yet ?*


----------



## Kerrry7

Written all of the specific cards, just need to write generic cards for extended family.
What time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## Vickyrowe

Not usually till 2 or 3 am


Is your Christmas tree real or artificial ?


----------



## tennisfan

Artificial when I have one

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## princess_ariel_85

tennisfan said:


> Artificial when I have one
> 
> *What did you have for dinner?*



I had a McChicken Sandwich meal from Maccies. 

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## mandymouse

Fast & Furious 6 the other night

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to doggy sit my mums dog at lunchtime whilst she is at work and then out for dinner and cinema this evening with a friend

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

Today I am taking my mum shopping this morning then meeting a friend for dinner 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Danauk

Building set for our local pantomime over Christmas and going to panto rehearsal.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Alarm went off at 6.50am... got out of bed around 7.10am (this post viral fatigue is making me so sleepy!)

What is your favourite game?


----------



## tennisfan

Board game: Trivial pursuit Computer game: The Sims 3

*Have you finished your Christmas shopping?*


----------



## mandymouse

YES ~ Woohoo !!!! 

*Where will you be spending Christmas Day ?*


----------



## tennisfan

At work on a 12pm-12am shift 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Danauk

Building pantomime set and props for our theatre society on Saturday and going to panto rehearsal and building more set on Sunday.

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're having an Ed's Easy Diner for lunch, so it will be a snack tonight 

*Are you off to any Christmas parties over the next week or so ?*


----------



## LunaMini

Had our 'Company Lunch' last Friday (run down of the business year with buffet lunch provided, plus long service awards, quite nice at this time of year!) had my proper works Christmas do yesterday and have another get together with horsey friends on Thursday!

How's your Christmas shopping coming along?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BudgieMama

Done!

What is your favourite Christmas film?


----------



## tennisfan

Muppets Christmas Carol and Arthur Christmas

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## A Small World

No- Its an eating bits out of the freezer weekend - I need to make some space in there

Whats your favourite Christmas food?


----------



## mandymouse

I love party food, lots of satays, samosas, mini sausages & Doritos 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Was working and was late finishing

What was the last book you read?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You (again) 

*Have you booked next years holiday yet ? and where are you (hoping) to go ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No as haven't got any leave confirmed yet but hoping to go to New York

What are your plans for today?


----------



## A Small World

Ive been working all day then just chilled this evening

Have you been to any Disney Parks on Christmas Day?


----------



## Kerrry7

No, but I have been in Florida parks for Easter a couple of times.
What's the last thing that made you laugh out loud?


----------



## mandymouse

Yesterday at the gym when I tried a new piece of equipment, and I was rubbish at it 

*Are you working Christmas Eve ?*


----------



## BudgieMama

No. School shuts on Friday, and as the site staff are on leave, I can't get back in until the 30th.

If you could meet any famous person, who would it be?


----------



## tennisfan

Nelson Mandela to find out how he can be so forgiving after the way he was treated

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## lularose

I'm seeing my family for some early Christmas celebrations 

How are you planning to see in the New Year?


----------



## tennisfan

At home as I'm working over new year

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Got a busy day so it will be something quick like chicken burgers 

*What are your plans for Christmas Eve ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet, probably go round to my mum's and have a chinese

*What is your job?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer and work part time on the check outs at Asda 

*Have you wrapped all your Christmas presents ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Got a couple more to do

What is the weather like?


----------



## Muscateer

Cold with sleety showers

Have you treated yourself to anything lately?


----------



## tennisfan

No haven't had chance as I have been working

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## jen_uk

I'm flying to Florida on Saturday!!

What time do you finish work tomorrow?


----------



## A Small World

Im not working tomorrow - Ive booked a day off 

Are you hoping for anything Disney related for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't requested anything but its likely I will get something 

Have you finished work for the holidays?


----------



## Muscateer

I don't work

Are you going out anywhere tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No working tomorrow and start at 7am

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm working late tonight, so will go out for a nice brekkie at the Toby Carvery or Frankie & Benny's 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Muscateer

Was at Tescos at 7 this morning and just done housework, nothing very exciting

Do you have a peek at your presents round the tree?


----------



## Tink2312

We don't put many of our presents around the tree - just from friends, no family ones. The family ones get dropped off in sacks by Father Christmas 

Have you finishing your Christmas shopping?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need to unpack and wrap the first batch of Christmas presents and then I will just enjoy the last day of my holidays.

What time will you have Christmas dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably around 2pm 

*What are your plans for New Years Eve ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work during the day and will cook dinner when I get home. Then we will just relax.

What is on your wishlist for Christmas?


----------



## crabbie1

A minnie mouse onesie and a pink pandora bracelet.
Are you doing anything christmas eve?


----------



## tennisfan

Having a Chinese round my mums. Not doing much as working Christmas Day


What was the last film you saw?


----------



## Muscateer

The Hobbit

Are you wearing anything Christmassy?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## Tink2312

Jack Daniels & cola

What is your favourite Christmas food?


----------



## A Small World

The Turkey dinner with all the trimmings , veg etc

Are you cooking Christmas dinner this year?


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes 

*Are you ready for Christmas now ? What's left to do ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just got yo wrap a couple of presents but not having Christmas until Saturday so have time

Where are you for Christmas?


----------



## Danauk

We are going to my parents house for lunch and then we are all going to my uncles house, along with my other aunt and uncle for Christmas dinner.

*Do you have any plans for New years Eve?*


----------



## tennisfan

No working over new year

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak Pie, Mashed Potatoes and Vegetables

What is your favourite season?


----------



## A Small World

Spring - flowers starting to come out, days getting warmer but not too hot, days getting longer and lighter

Have you got a Christmas Stocking?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## A Small World

Skiing in February

Do you send a lot of Christmas cards?


----------



## tennisfan

No, mainly family

What would you like to receive for Christmas?


----------



## Kerrry7

Disney tickets for April, and maybe a nice warm fleecy blanket.
What time is Christmas lunch/dinner for you?


----------



## A Small World

About 1.30 ish

How many are you having Christmas dinner with?


----------



## crabbie1

7 lord help me !!!

Do you have pets if so do the get a pressie?


----------



## A Small World

No I don't have any

What are you looking forward to in the New Year?


----------



## tennisfan

Seeing the back of 2013 which hasn't been great, my mum's 60th birthday in January and hopefully getting to go back to NYC

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Muscateer

Just doing all the usual Christmas dinner prep for tomorrow but looking forward to chilling later with a Chinese takeaway, bottle of fizz and tv

Have you put on a Facebook status today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, wishing everyone a merry Christmas

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## A Small World

Just had Chiili

Are you having Turkey for Christmas dinner ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What camera do you own?


----------



## tennisfan

Canon

Do you have any Christmas traditions?


----------



## A Small World

Not now

Did you go to any shops today?


----------



## tennisfan

No was working

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Back to my usual shifts at work 

*What was your favourite Christmas present ?*


----------



## BudgieMama

A handmade owl who looks like Matt Smith's Doctor from Doctor Who... He even has a fez!

Are you planning on making a New Year's Resolution?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to Cornwall in the next few days to choose our new puppy 

*When do you go back to work?*


----------



## A Small World

Monday 6th

Have you been eating leftovers today?


----------



## tennisfan

No as haven't had m Christmas dinner yet, get that later today

Have you bought anything in the sales?


----------



## A Small World

No Ive been trying to avoid the shops

Are you going out anywhere today?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I am leaving for the theatre in about an hours time. We have a matinee and evening performance of our panto, Beauty and the Beast, to do today.

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Finally getting my Christmas Day today so food and opening presents is on the agenda

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, have eaten so much over the last few days I need to starve myself for at least a month!  (Hope you had a lovely Christmas Day today  )

*Do you leave your decorations up until 12th night?*


----------



## tennisfan

Ware Bears said:


> No, have eaten so much over the last few days I need to starve myself for at least a month!  (Hope you had a lovely Christmas Day today  )
> 
> *Do you leave your decorations up until 12th night?*



Thanks

No we used to but they tend to come down New years day

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Danauk

My MIL, FIL, BIL, SIL, nieces and nephew came for lunch and then came to watch my theatre companies panto this afternoon. Then we did another show this evening. Then we had well deserved drinks with the cast and crew in the bar after the evening show. Tomorrow we have our final show and I have to pack for DLP!!

*What was the last show you saw in the theatre?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think it was Fame.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Ware Bears

Robin Hood

*What are your plans for New Year's Eve?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am on an early shift tomorrow so have to be up by 5:30. We will just have a quiet evening in with some finger food and then toast the new year at midnight.

What are your plans?


----------



## BudgieMama

Pizza, Popcorn, Films and Fireworks on the telly (Star Trek: Into Darkness and Wreck-It-Ralph are the line up for tomorrow).

What was your favourite thing about 2013?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't just pick one. There have been so many highlights: Having lunch at Club 33 at Disneyland with dear friends. A quick weekend trip to Dubai. Our cruise to Alaska. Seeing San Francisco. Cruising on the re-imagined Magic with friends. Watching Whoopi Goldberg narrate the Candlelight Processional at Epcot. Seeing a bunch of great Dale Chihuly artwork in Seattle and London.

What is the furthest from home you have been?


----------



## Kerrry7

I think probably Thailand, my family went to Phuket the August after the Boxing Day Tsunami.

What's your favourite non-alcoholic drink?


----------



## tennisfan

Coke Zero

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not entirely sure yet, but I am hoping in early May.

When will you go to bed tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Not until tomorrow morning, will definitely see the New Year in

*Are you having a takeaway tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No we are having assorted party food.

Have you made any New Year's Resolutions?


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Has 2013 been a good year for you?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really but could have been worse

*What is your favourite item of clothing?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, it has been amazing.

What is the most adventurous thing you did in 2013?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going in a float plane - was really scary at first but then I loved it

*When is your birthday?*


----------



## BudgieMama

September 1st

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

September

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Saving Mr Banks

*Do you feel a bit delicate this morning? *


----------



## tennisfan

No didn't have a drink, would like to have slept longer as I start nights tonight

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing!  Going to cook a roast and catch up with some Christmas TV

*Have you made any New Year resolutions?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Are there any special events for you in 2014?


----------



## mandymouse

It's my big 5 0 birthday on Monday (eek !!!) 

*When is your next holiday/break, and where are you going ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have no firm plans yet.

When are you going back to work?


----------



## BudgieMama

I have to be back in work on Monday, but I have stuff to do before then, so will be using the virtual office today, and popping in tomorrow to get my photocopying done!

Tea or coffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea as a rule, but I have a Starbucks coffee on my way to work most mornings.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

A charmed place by Antoinette Stockberg

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## HappyPanda

We are having a massive clear out at home! Might treat the family to a nice meal out at some point as well - we'll have hopefully earned it! 

What time did you stay up until on NYE?


----------



## dolphingirl47

About 00:30.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Disney and Olympic pin badges

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Had to go food shopping as the fridge was finally looking bare 

*Are you watching Celebrity Big Brother?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

What book are you currently reading?


----------



## Ware Bears

Now You See Me  - Sharon Bolton

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have no firm plans yet. I have booked some leave for May, but I am not sure I am going to keep it.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

Bringing our new puppy home

*Do you have any brothers or sisters?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

One younger sister.

What is your favourite Disney snack?


----------



## Ware Bears

Tigger tails

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## tennisfan

On and off

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Steak with Macaroni Cheese

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef and yorkshire puddings

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Zumba is back on tonight (yay !!)

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with a friend and also seeing how far my aunt and uncle have got with renovating their new house

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Raining ..... just for a change 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just going to start _Silence by Natasha Preston_

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum shopping this morning then Zumba tonight

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Taking my mum out to dinner Saturday as its her birthday Monday and possibly catching up with a friend sometime this weekend

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no plans at present.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Cold but dry

What is your favourite song?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Happy by Pharrel Williams at the moment, puts me in a great mood 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Seeing War horse next weekend in London 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am quite poorly so will spend most of the weekend in bed.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

We are having a roast today as it's my mums birthday weekend (hope you feel better soon)

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blood Harvest by Sharon Bolton

*Do you have a favourite author?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really although enjoy reading Books by Dan Brown

What are you having for dinner today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Chicken with all the trimmings.

What was the most exotic thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## jrparkin

Probably when I went to a Japanese restaurant once with a group of us from my place of work. We had the meal cooked in front of us and it was an amazing experience

If you could date a Disney character, who would you choose?


----------



## mandymouse

Goofy 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My sister and her family coming over to have a meal for my mum's birthday

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Been to work

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatball Chilli con Carne with Crispy Potato Slices

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

What book are you currently reading?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not, I only tend to read on holiday

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My sister and I are taking our mum to see War Horse in London and having lunch.  Sunday will be house work and chilling.

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## HappyPanda

tennisfan said:


> My sister and I are taking our mum to see War Horse in London and having lunch.  Sunday will be house work and chilling.  What are you having for dinner?



Homemade Lamb Burgers and Slimming World chips..  Mmmmm 

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## tigger17

Frozen 


Do you have any pets ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

My mum and dads 70th birthdays we're celebrating in Cyprus.

What's your favourite TV show xx


----------



## tigger17

Dance moms


What's your favourite meal ??


----------



## tennisfan

Roast beef and Yorkshire pudding

What is your favourite song?


----------



## HappyPanda

Finally Found by The Honeyz 


What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

Tiramisu 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tigger17

Some new disney pens with matching note books 


What's the weather like ??


----------



## HappyPanda

The sun is trying to poke through the clouds, it's not quite there yet though! 


What is your favourite season?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Spring 

Do you work xx


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, for the ambulance service

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## HappyPanda

Dd has her friend found tomorrow, then she's going for a sleepover at my SIL so DH and I are having a date night! 


What's your favourite board game?


----------



## tennisfan

Trivial Pursuit

What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## mandymouse

Scandal, Hawaii Five O and NCIS Los Angeles 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Housework and then going round my mums for Sunday lunch

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes and I am heading for work now. 

What is the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## tennisfan

A new top last week

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## HappyPanda

tennisfan said:


> A new top last week  Are you having a roast today?



No, made a nice lamb stew instead?

What are you doing this evening?


----------



## mandymouse

Last night I had some family round for some birthday celebrations 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Spending Sunday with a friend who has just moved back to the UK after about 7 years

Do you have a holiday booked/planned for this year xx


----------



## davidmolliesmum

not booked yet, planning for sept florida!

*what was the last thing you bought for yourself?*


----------



## tennisfan

Some new bedding

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Frozen on the Disney Magic

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tigger17

Disney pins 


What's your job ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with a big international airline.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## HappyPanda

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with a big international airline.  What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


  My trip to DLP in February!    

What's your must have souvenir when visiting a Disney park?


----------



## mandymouse

A Christmas tree decoration 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Housework (done) and going shopping later

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## tigger17

Cold and cloudy 


What's for dinner ??


----------



## tennisfan

Wasn't that hungry so had a chicken sandwich

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just work 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully booking a holiday

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## tigger17

Gammon 


Do you have any pets


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Yes a cat called Mushu

Do you have a favourite author xx


----------



## Ware Bears

Kate Mosse

*What's your current favourite TV programme?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue bloods and Castle

When is your next holiday?


----------



## Kerrry7

April. Vegas and Florida! 
Which (mobile) phone do you have?


----------



## mandymouse

I think it's an iphone 4 

*Describe the last photo you took with your phone/camera*


----------



## Kerrry7

Was testing the front camera on my phone and took a 'selfie' of one of my dogs showing his underbite.
What is your favourite meal?


----------



## tigger17

A roast dinner with lamb 


What car do you own ??


----------



## tennisfan

Renault megane cabriolet coupe 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, mainly work 

*What do you like to order from Costa/Starbucks ?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Nothing!  I don't drink any hot drinks or sweet drinks I mainly drink water.

When was the last time you were on a beach x


----------



## tennisfan

Last year taking the dog for a walk

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't have any plans

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had steak, chips and trimmings 

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

No not back at work until Tuesday 

What was your favourite Christmas present x


----------



## tigger17

Minnie Mouse onesie 


What is your favourite colour ??


----------



## mandymouse

Pink, Purple & Black 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tigger17

Pizza 


What is the weather like ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Horrible

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Danauk

Creating My Own Nemasis, an autobiography by John Wardley (the guy who designs rollercoasters for Alton Towers, Thorpe Park etc.)

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Monsters University in a proper cinema and Frozen on the Disney Magic.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Catching up with my cousin over dinner this week, haven't seen her since before Christmas 

What is your job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader with a big international airline.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, though I do buy a new Christmas decoration each visit to WDW 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Doing the 3 day diet and loosing 6 lb

Do you have a trip to Disney booked/planned x


----------



## Kerrry7

Yes  Orlando in April. 
What is your favourite TV program?


----------



## tigger17

Dance moms 

What's for dinner ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ribeye Steak and Macaroni Cheese

What is your favourite recipe?


----------



## tigger17

A recipe for lemon drizzle cake  


Do you own a onesie ??


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Yes a Minnie Mouse one 

Did you see Saving Mr Banks xx


----------



## tigger17

Yes and it was really good


What is your favourite Disney film ??


----------



## tennisfan

Lion King & Toy Story 3

*What was the last book you read?
*


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You (again) 

*When you get up in the morning, what is one of the first things you like to do ?* Have a cup of tea for me


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Have a nice cold glass of water

What are your plans for the weekend x


----------



## tennisfan

Working Saturday, not sure what i'm doing Sunday yet

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## tigger17

Cold and rainy


Who is your favourite disney character ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have two: Figment and Stitch

What is the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## Ware Bears

A packet of chocolate orange digestives ..... naughty but so necessary in this horrible weather 

*What is your earliest memory?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's a quite strange one. I was about 3 and one of the boys in Kindergarten had broken his leg. When he came back, his mum brought in a cake with little marzipan plaster casts as decorations for all of us to share. 

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## Ware Bears

DH's birthday

*How many years have you been married?*


----------



## mandymouse

25 years 

*What was the last thing you treated yourself to ?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

A new car 

Would you rather have a starter or pudding xx


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on what restaurant I'm in, usually starter though


What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum shopping this morning, then Zumba tonight 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

The weekend 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Inferno by Dan Brown

What's your favourite breakfast?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eggs Benedict

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Bacon sandwich

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work. 

What do you normally order from the take away?


----------



## Stefjp

It's been a while since I played this game! Haha!

I love Chinese take away - usually have Kung Po chicken or prawns - yummy!!

What is the TV show you can't get enough of right now?


----------



## Kerrry7

Waterloo Road! Love that program.

Do you have any holidays booked?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but I am hoping this will change on the weekend.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Stefjp

I love a bubbly Meloney!  What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Just work 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Stefjp

I'm going to try and have a chilled out day today. Grocery shopping will be as exciting as it gets. 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tigger17

Yes a cat called mushu 


What is your favourite film ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is the your most prized possession?


----------



## tennisfan

My late grandfather's medals and jewlery from my late nan

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Kerrry7

Nandos takeaway.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Stefjp

Shoes and handbags! 

Are you are a morning person or a night time person?


----------



## mandymouse

Definitely a morning person 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast but don't know what meat as going round to my mums

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Stefjp

Arranging a hen-do this morning then at my parents for dinner this afternoon. 

Tea or coffee?


----------



## tennisfan

Both but mainly tea

What is your favourite song?


----------



## tigger17

Let it go from frozen 

What's for dinner ??


----------



## tennisfan

Had roast pork 

What is the weather like?


----------



## Stefjp

Dark now, but it was bright and sunny - and cold! 

When are you next visiting WDW?


----------



## Grumpy John

Fly out on March 24 for 11 days - cannot wait!

How long have you been married?


----------



## tennisfan

Not married

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a Contact Centre Team Leader for a big international airline.

What did you want to be when you were a child?


----------



## BudgieMama

A marble (when I was about 3!)

What have you done today?


----------



## mandymouse

I was at work yesterday, off today yay !! 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Winning my bet on the Super Bowl

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Subway or Spud U Like as I'm off in to town to pay some bills lol!

What do you like doing in your spare time?

PJ x


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Boiled egg on toast

Would you work at Disney if you could! Xx


----------



## mandymouse

DisneyDreamer2020 said:


> Subway or Spud U Like as I'm off in to town to pay some bills lol!
> 
> What do you like doing in your spare time?
> 
> PJ x



Plan my next holiday 



tinkerbells mum said:


> Boiled egg on toast
> 
> Would you work at Disney if you could! Xx



Oh, would love to work in the Rose & Crown in Epcot 

*What is your current favourite TV programme ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle and blue bloods

What is the weather like?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

tennisfan said:


> Castle and blue bloods  What is the weather like?



Baltic!

Favourite WDW Resort to stay in?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Stefjp

Roast veg with pasta

How was your day?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Busy lol!

Any Disney collectibles?


----------



## tennisfan

Only pins

What is your job?


----------



## BudgieMama

School Chaplain

What is your favourite non-Disney film?


----------



## Stefjp

The Thomas Crown Affair.

What's your favourite
 (non Disney) holiday destination?


----------



## Danauk

Las Vegas

Where in the world would you most like to go to that you have not yet visited?


----------



## mandymouse

Hawaii, one day I will get there 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Work... although I wish I was staying at home in bed. I have an infected wisdom tooth and it hurts like crazy! 

What's the furthest you've ever been from home?


----------



## Stefjp

WDW! 

Milk chocolate, white chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Milk Chocolate

What is your favourite airline?


----------



## tennisfan

Out of the one's that I have flown then Delta, although would love to try Emirates and Singapore Airlines

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## Stefjp

Either alligator (nuggets at Gatorland, FL) or ostrich (steak, in Spain) 

When is your birthday?


----------



## Kerrry7

September.

What room are you in at the moment?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Bedroom.

Wine, beer or spirits?


----------



## pictureofhealth

None don't drink. One day in my old age I will and my drink of choice will be whiskey neat with those ice stones shaped like the Death Star from Star Wars spinning in the glass. So SPIRITS!   


What is the most played song in your iTunes library?


----------



## mandymouse

Daft Punk - Get Lucky

*Describe the last photo you took with your camera/phone*


----------



## tennisfan

It's of my niece and nephew at Christmas

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am running some errands in the morning and then I have an appointment with the dentist to get some fairly invasive dental work done.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Stefjp

Weekend in Prague in 10 days 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some water. I had a couple of teeth out this afternoon and don't feel like eating at the moment.

What is the oldest thing you own?


----------



## Danauk

My great grandads world war 1 medals.

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## NFLDERS

Danauk said:


> My great grandads world war 1 medals.
> 
> *Do you have any pets?*



A Golden Retriever whose parents are English.

Have you ever been to Canada?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

No.

Favourite Disney souvenir?


----------



## mandymouse

My DCL Captain Mickey statue 

*Any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working on Saturday and then I think we will just have a lazy day on Sunday.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tigger17

Pink

Tea or coffee ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Both

What is your favourite book?


----------



## mandymouse

PS I Love You 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## tigger17

Going to see frozen the sing a long

What are you doing today ??


----------



## BudgieMama

Working

What is your favourite day of the week?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one. Working shifts, one day is much like other.

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## BudgieMama

One

Will you be following the Winter Olympics?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Yes definitely 

Are you working this weekend xx


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working tomorrow, but I am off on Sunday.

Do you play any Facebook games?


----------



## tigger17

No

What did you have for dinner ??


----------



## tennisfan

Pasta bolognase bake

What film do you want yo see next?


----------



## mandymouse

I need to see Frozen, but not sure when 

*What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?*


----------



## tigger17

Seeing frozen sing a long on Sunday 

What phone do you have ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

IPhone 5s

Where do you live?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

South Coast of England 

Is the sun shining where you are xx


----------



## tigger17

Yes it is

What job do you do ??


----------



## tennisfan

EMT for ambulance service

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

Housework, laundry and baking ready for a family visit tomorrow.

*If you were inviting friends over for a dinner party what would your signature dish be?*


----------



## tennisfan

Either roast beef and trimmings or beef bourginon

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## tigger17

No 

Do you watch any soaps ??


----------



## Lisa_C

Yes -Eastenders, though being a true Eastender myself, I find it all rather funny!

Are you looking forward to any particular Winter Olympic sport over the next two weeks??


----------



## BudgieMama

All of it! Loved the figure skating today though, and really enjoyed the snowboarding this morning.

What is your favourite sweet treat?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Anything wrapped chocolate 

Where was your best holiday xx


----------



## tigger17

Wdw

If u could live any where in the world where would it be ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Southern California

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast chicken with all the trimmings.

What is the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## tigger17

A Peter Pan t shirt and Daisy Duck socks

What's your favourite hot drink ??


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Hot chocolate (the only hot drink I like)

What's the last film you watched xx


----------



## tennisfan

I, Frankenstein

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's too dark to tell, but it isn't raining thank goodness 

*What was the highlight of your weekend ?*


----------



## tigger17

Seeing frozen sing a long 

What car do you have ??


----------



## tennisfan

Renault Megane Coupe Cabriolet

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I went to work

*How many Valentine's cards are you sending?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

Are you doing anything special for Valentine's Day?


----------



## mandymouse

Not on the day, but we're heading for a night away on Saturday 

*Describe your favourite item of clothing*


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't really got one

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not reading anything at the moment. I spend every spare second working on my trip report.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## tigger17

Rainy 

What's for dinner ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken and Mushroom Pie, Fries and Peas.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## bee86

I do indeed, I have pretty bad Eczema so most soaps and detergents are a no go for me, if I eat too much dairy it gets worse so I avoid dairy as much as I can. Also pollen! But ok out of hayfever  season.

Have you got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I'm off to Manchester with my hubby at the weekend for some shopping, eating and more than likely lots of cocktails 

*Any plans for Valentine's Day ?*


----------



## Kerrry7

I'm going to bake my boyfriend a chocolate fudge cake, then probably get a takeaway.

Did you go to university?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Three times. I started a course in Frankfurt, Germany. After a two year break I finished it off at University of Essex in Colchester and I then did my PGCE at the University of Hull.

What is your favourite season?


----------



## jjk

*Summer*

*what are you having for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's our wedding anniversary today so we are going to have a three course meal. We start with soft poached eggs with ham and cheddar followed by Beef Wellington with Rosti and Green Beans and then some heart shaped desserts from Marks and Spencer. I have also got a bottle of Cava chilling to wash it all down.

What is your pet hate?


----------



## Kerrry7

Happy anniversary!
My pet hate is when people say 'epic' or when people burp in an exaggerated way like they expect you to laugh! Lol.
Is where you live flooded at all?


----------



## Ware Bears

No (thank goodness) 

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tigger17

Spaghetti carbonara 

What have you got planned for the weekend ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

In general doing as little as I can get away with. I have to run a few errands tomorrow and I will see if I can get DH to finally look at excursions for our cruise in May.

Do you have any hidden talents?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Frozen

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Dimplenose

I used to collect mugs but when friends knew this all I got as presents were mugs!  I still have far too many mugs as Disney ones often jump into my hands when I'm shopping.

Now I just collect fridge magnets as souvenirs of holidays.



This was taken about 5 years ago - it's a bit fuller now!

*What was the last UK attraction you visited (and when) ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Emirates Aviation Experience in London in October.

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

I have bought a Team GB winter hat but haven't received it yet

What are your plans for today?


----------



## BudgieMama

Shopping for some new trainers.

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A red, green and gold evening gown that I had made for our December cruise last year.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tigger17

Big thunder mountain 

Do you own a onesie ??


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Yes a Minnie Mouse one 

Have you been to the Frozen sing a long xx


----------



## Ware Bears

No, not seen ordinary Frozen yet although DDs have and loved it

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tigger17

Yes a cat called mushu 

What's for dinner ??


----------



## tennisfan

Hot dogs and chips

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

Next Saturday night with the zumba girlies 

It's half term here this week, do you have any time off this week?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Yes I work term time only so I've got the whole week off 

Do you have any plans for this week xx


----------



## tigger17

The same plans as you mum ^^ haha
Seeing friends and going to the new ice cream parlour  

What is your favourite colour ??


----------



## Dimplenose

Cornflower blue

*Where was your last non-Disney holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas in 2010

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## tigger17

No toad in the hole 

Where is your favourite place in the world ??


----------



## tennisfan

New York City 

What is the weather like?


----------



## tigger17

Sunny  

What is your favourite meal ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fillet Steak and Macaroni Cheese.

What was your favourite book when you were a child?


----------



## BudgieMama

Ballet Shoes (it's still one of my favourites)

What is your favourite type of ice cream?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pistachio

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Cherry Garcia 

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## tennisfan

Mai tai

What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Big Bang Theory, but at the moment I also really enjoy Mr. Selfridge.

Do you do any crafts?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Prawn salad

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Inferno by Dan Brown

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I just have finished a Kathy Reichs short story and now I have to decided what to read next.

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## tennisfan

Its by A&F but not sure what as a mate of mine wears it and he does smell nice, all the nurses comment on it

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

I am going to London on Saturday to a concert at the Royal Albert Hall (The Royal Philarmonic orchestra doing Disney Pixar music with the animations being played along with it.) Then on Sunday I have rehearsals at the theatre for a show I am doing.

*Are you going out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## crabbie1

Danauk said:


> I am going to London on Saturday to a concert at the Royal Albert Hall (The Royal Philarmonic orchestra doing Disney Pixar music with the animations being played along with it.) Then on Sunday I have rehearsals at the theatre for a show I am doing.  Are you going out anywhere this weekend?


 Wow that sounds fab. I played at the royal Albert hall a few times and it is an awesome feeling.
I have my boyfriends children and taking them swimming.


----------



## tennisfan

Danauk said:


> I am going to London on Saturday to a concert at the Royal Albert Hall (The Royal Philarmonic orchestra doing Disney Pixar music with the animations being played along with it.) Then on Sunday I have rehearsals at the theatre for a show I am doing.  Are you going out anywhere this weekend?



Enjoy!

I'm having a relaxing weekend, might go to the cinema tonight and working a shirt overtime shift tomorrow

What car do you drive?


----------



## Dimplenose

A red Fiesta.

*Where was the last beach you visited?*


----------



## tigger17

Proberly the beach at the poly in wdw watching wishes  

When's your next holiday ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going on a Panama Canal Cruise on 1st May.

What is the furthest from home that you have been?


----------



## tennisfan

Las Vegas

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## tigger17

No

What is your favourite dessert ??


----------



## tennisfan

Warm chocolate fudge cake

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Silent Night by Jack Sheffield

*What was the last city you visited as a tourist?*


----------



## Danauk

Paris

*Are you going out anywhere this weekend?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Maybe to a geocaching event... and to Mass.

What is the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## crabbie1

One direction. When is your next holiday?


----------



## finchy3

Orlando April 

Biggest regret?


----------



## dolphingirl47

1st May

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Tink2312

Simultaneous post so I'm answering both 



			
				finchy3 said:
			
		

> Orlando April
> 
> Biggest regret?



Regrets are a waste of time, the only way is forward.



			
				dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> 1st May
> 
> What is the next thing you are looking forward to?



This weekend. I'm not doing anything special, but I'm looking forward to relaxing after a hectic week of work.

What is your favourite season?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spring when the days get longer and lighter and the first flowers are coming out.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tigger17

Pink

What are you doing today ??


----------



## finchy3

Working 

Favourite Disney film?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beauty and the Beast

What is yours?


----------



## BudgieMama

For years, Beauty and the Beast. It's now a tie between Beauty and the Beast and Tangled! 

What is your favourite song from a Disney film?


----------



## finchy3

Monsters Inc.

Which Disney resorts have you visited?


----------



## finchy3

You got a friend in me- Toy story

Which Disney resorts have you visited?


----------



## Tink2312

All of them apart from the All Stars.

Which resort is your favourite?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge

What are your hobbies?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Photography


What ride/attraction can you not do without visiting while at WDW?


----------



## Tink2312

TTA - it's the one ride you can always get on, no matter how busy the park is and once I'm on, I know I've arrived 

What is the most used app on your phone/ tablet?


----------



## tigger17

Flappy birds or Facebook 

When was the last time you were in Disney ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

In December

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Danauk

Creating my own Nemasis, a biography of John Wardly (a roller coaster designer.)

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Wolf

*What's yours?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

dolphingirl47 said:


> Dolphin
> 
> What is your favourite drink?



Coca Cola

If you could live in one of the parks, which one would it be?


----------



## tigger17

Magic kingdom wdw 

If you could work in Disney what would you want to do ??


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Photo pass photographer 

What is your favourite film xx


----------



## BlueGiraffe

tinkerbells mum said:
			
		

> Photo pass photographer
> 
> What is your favourite film xx



Back to the Future.

What was the first thing you ate this morning?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Have not eaten anything yet. I have not been up long.

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Too many to choose from. Can't resist a slice of cheesecake though.

Who was the last famous person you met/saw?


----------



## Dimplenose

I saw Hannah Gordon in Sainsburys.

*What is your favourite footwear?*


----------



## Tink2312

My Disney Crocs (as I only wear them in one place  )

What's your favourite board game?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Monopoly.

What now-closed attraction would you most like to have experienced?


----------



## Tink2312

MK Skyway

What's you favourite WDW restaurant?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Me too!!

Boma.

When is your next WDW trip?


----------



## Tink2312

October 16th

When's yours?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

July 24th.

What are you looking forward to most?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our Panama Canal cruise in 2 months' time.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Woody.

What was the first Disney film you saw?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Aristocats

What is your favourite book?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

Which month were you born in?


----------



## Tink2312

July

What annoys you the most?


----------



## tennisfan

Rudeness and bad manners

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Tink2312

Work  Then might watch a movie tonight.

What are yours?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I have a funeral to attend today 

What's your favourite season?


----------



## finchy3

Spring.

How do you post pictures on this site?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I use a mix of Photobucket and Flickr.

What camera do you own?


----------



## tennisfan

Canon EOS DSLR and a Canon powershot

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Tink2312

Chicken Korma with the leftovers from the Sunday roast 

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## Dimplenose

Maths

*What was your first pet?*


----------



## tennisfan

Rabbit called Thomas

*What is your job?*


----------



## Tink2312

Solicitor

What is your dream job?


----------



## tigger17

A Disney cast member 

What is your favourite tv advert ??


----------



## BlueGiraffe

The new 3 advert,  with the girl singing on her bike.

What was the first Disney ride you went on?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not absolutely sure as it is so long ago, but I think it may have been It's A Small World at Disneyland Paris.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## RBteachy83

The Haunted Mansion

Which is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney California Adventure

What was the last book you read?


----------



## PJB71

mickeys road trip!!! Haha it was Connie's (DDs) bedtime choice 

What did you have for dinner this evening???


----------



## finchy3

Disneyland.

Favourite Car hire company?


----------



## Tink2312

Hertz

First concert you attended?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Jason Donovan at the Hammersmith Odeon (now the Apollo)

What's the scariest thing you've ever done?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Doing all the thrill rides at Walt Disney World for charity.

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Pizza and garlic bread (oven cooked, not take away).

If you could be any Disney character for the day (at the parks), who would you be?


----------



## Tink2312

The Mayor of Main Street

What's your favourite WDW memory?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

There are so many!  But the one that sticks in my mind is putting my hands in Michael J Fox's handprints at Hollywood Studios (then MGM) during my first visit, in case I never got to go back - big fan since I was little.

What WDW attraction/experience gives you goosebumps?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin in a good way and Tower of Terror because it freaks me out.

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## Tink2312

Probably escargot - once and never again.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Ewwwwwww! I have a phobia of snails, lol.

Cheesecake!

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work this weekend.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## tigger17

Frozen 

What's for dinner ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had pulled pork nachos.

What kind of watch do you wear?


----------



## crabbie1

A minnie and mickey special edition of course 

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma from Lush

What is yours?


----------



## Tink2312

At the moment, Sun, moon and stars by Karl Lagerfeld.

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dolphin

What is the most adventurous thing you have done?


----------



## tennisfan

Flown a plane and gone on the Grand Canyon Skywalk

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Coffee and shopping with DD.

*Which is your favourite season?*


----------



## tigger17

Summer

What car do you have ??


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Citroen Xsara Picasso

How old are you?


----------



## BudgieMama

28.

What is your favourite childhood memory?


----------



## Tink2312

Me too!

Going to Busch Gardens for the first time and getting soaked on the rapids with my dad. I don't think we'd ever laughed so much! 

What's yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Going to Germany to visit my aunt, uncle and cousin who were living there at the time

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Yes I was out for a friends birthday last night then out for a curry with my mum and a couple of friends tonight, will probably be months before I eat out again now though lol!

Is the sun shining where you are today xx


----------



## Tink2312

No but we had a fish and chip takeaway last night.

Simultaneous post. ETA - No sun shining today 

What's your favourite takeaway?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese

When is your next night out?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

11th April

What time is it?


----------



## crabbie1

16.57.
What is ur favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Tink2312

Double decker.

What's your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## Molyneuxd

Mint choc chip!

What's for dinner tonight need inspiration?


----------



## peachiepie

Chicken and chorizo jambalaya

Favourite WDW resort?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Animal Kingdom Lodge

How many WDW hotels have you stayed in?


----------



## peachiepie

Only 2 so far...POR and CBR.

Favourite snack at WDW?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Me too (ASMo and AKL).

I love the fudge in the confectionery shop on Main Street, but looking forward to trying beignets at POFQ this summer!

Are you married?


----------



## BudgieMama

Yes, celebrating 4 years this August 

What is your favourite way to unwind?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Writing a trip report.

How often have you moved house?


----------



## Molyneuxd

Once out my parents into my own.

One thing you must do in Florida doesn't have to be Disney related?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to Florida

*What is your job?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I'm a primary school teacher. 

How many countries have you visited?


----------



## Tink2312

11 

What (if any) sports do you play?


----------



## Ware Bears

None

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We have beautiful blue sky at the moment.

What is your starsign?


----------



## peachiepie

Cancer

What's your favourite book?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Dimplenose

Brownies and I've tried a lot of handcrafts.  Love visiting museums too, when I get the chance.

*What was the last TV programme you recorded?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

The Walking Dead (still haven't caught up).

What time did you wake up this morning?


----------



## peachiepie

About 10am (in my defence I work shifts!)

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## Kerrry7

On DVD, the internship. At the cinema it was fast and furious 6 I think.

Are you a member of any other online forums?


----------



## Molyneuxd

Too many forums for various things.

Best holiday destination outside of anything Disney?


----------



## tennisfan

Vegas

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## tigger17

Pie and chips 

What are you having ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sausage, Egg and Chips.

What household task do you hate the most?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Tidying up! There's never a home for everything.

Who do you live with?


----------



## BudgieMama

My husband and four adorable budgies.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Spaghetti bolognese with garlic bread.

What's on the TV?


----------



## A Small World

Nothing

Are there any Disney items in the room you are in now?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

DVDs, Christmas ornaments, photo frames, snow globes, many toys (characters), and story books.

What is directly to your left?


----------



## Tink2312

No-one, I'm alone in my bedroom.

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## tigger17

Primark 

What are you doing today ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am doing some stuff for our upcoming cruise, catch up with Emmerdale and generally have a lazy day off.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Kerrry7

Pink.

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I have a younger sister.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## tennisfan

Had pie and veg as I'm on nights

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Nothing - having a very lazy one!

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Chicken burgers and chips.

Who was the last person you spoke to?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My husband

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I'm teetotal, so I've never tasted a cocktail.  I do love the non-alcoholic banana daiquiris from Gray's Papaya Hotdogs in NYC though!

How long until your next birthday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eight months

What is your favourite city?


----------



## finchy3

Los Angeles

Favourite Ride at Disney


----------



## dolphingirl47

Soarin

What is yours?


----------



## Kerrry7

Splash Mountain.

What's the last thing you bought?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

A new cover for my phone.

What time is your alarm going off tomorrow?


----------



## lelalittlelegs

My alarm in the shape of my 5 year old DD went off at 5am. Booooooo.

What are your plans for Friday night?


----------



## tigger17

Nothing 

Do you own a onesie ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite treat?


----------



## BudgieMama

Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese Bagels 

What are you doing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to head to work.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Molyneuxd

Sir Alex Ferguson autobiography.

what's your plans for the weekend?


----------



## finchy3

Off to London to see Charlie and the Chocolate Factory Musical

What's your weekend plans?


----------



## Kerrry7

finchy3 said:


> Off to London to see Charlie and the Chocolate Factory Musical


Saw that back in October! Great musical.

Besides from Chinese restaurant/takeaway tonight, no plans for the weekend!

What is the next thing you're looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Meeting my friends baby on Wednesday for the first time

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Tink2312

Foggy

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just relaxing.

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## tennisfan

PE

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## tigger17

Muppets most wanted 

Do you have any pets ??


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 4 cats, 4 rabbits and a pond full of fish in the garden.

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

9:00

Where do you usually do your food shopping?


----------



## BudgieMama

Tesco.

 What is your earliest memory of encountering Disney?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My dad took me to see Aristocats when I was 5.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## tigger17

CRT 

What is the weather like ??


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Dull. Hoping it will brighten up.

How many people are in the room with you?


----------



## tennisfan

Just me

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

We just discussed getting a take away but we're going to Tesco instead now...

What WDW food can you not do without?


----------



## Tink2312

Cupcake cup from Cheshire Cafe is my new favourite.

What programme on tv is your "must see" at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

I have several Silk, Chicago Fire and Blue Bloods are a few

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## tigger17

Shopping

When's your birthday ??


----------



## tennisfan

September 

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Tink2312

Yes - roast chicken, stuffing and all of the trimmings 

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

A cover for my new work-issued iPad Air.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## BudgieMama

Last weekend, when we thought one of our budgies was going to die. (She was very, very sick).

Do you prefer spring or autumn?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Spring, because the sun shines and it means summer is on its way!

Which airline do you prefer for WDW holidays?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW but like a delta when I go to the States

What is the weather like?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Sunny but breezy.

Red or blue?


----------



## Tink2312

Blue

What are you doing today?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Daydreaming about our upcoming trip to WDW in July - sunny weather today makes me excited for summer!

How long until your next day off?


----------



## tennisfan

Technically off until A week Wednesday but have a couple of overtime shifts before that

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Tink2312

Warm chocolate fudge cake and double cream

Where is your favourite UK holiday spot?


----------



## tennisfan

Cornwall 

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Yes.

What's the furthest you've been from home?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hawaii

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## tigger17

Wdw 

Tea or coffee ???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Both

What is your favourite candle scent?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Yankee Candle's Snowflake Cookie - reminds me of the confectionary shop on Main Street at MK.

Coat or no coat today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Definitely coat.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## BudgieMama

Erm... Easter, I think. Don't think there are any birthdays before then! (Can't wait for Easter! It's my favourite!)

Do you have anything exciting planned for this week?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nothing special. I am hoping for a nice quiet week.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Sarah28

Disneyland Paris trip 3 weeks from today!

What's your favourite sandwich filling?


----------



## Kerrry7

Ham, cucumber and tomato.

Where's your favourite ever place? (Apart from a Disney place)


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Warner Brother Studio Tour, and the rocket garden at KSC.

What is your first memory?


----------



## Dimplenose

Having my brother sitting on my legs in my pram.  (It was a huge 1960s pram so I was probably in it until I was 2 or more.)

*What was the last Disney or charity pin you bought?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Last Disney one would've been from Rafiki's Planet Watch.  Since then it's a poppy.

Where did you go on the last date you had?


----------



## tennisfan

Its been a while but a restaurant

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have not bee home long so I am cooking a late dinner and then  I will just chill and probably read for a bit.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Never Go Back by Lee Child

What is on your TV at the moment?


----------



## tigger17

Modern family

What is your favourite food ??


----------



## Kerrry7

Mushrooms.

Do you do any sport?


----------



## tennisfan

No, want to start playing tennis again and learn to ski/snowboard

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Been to work, now cooking dinner before puppy classes

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

WDW in July and August 2014.

What was the best thing you did today?


----------



## tennisfan

Woke up 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Chicken goujons and chips, with caramelised red onion dip.

Stay up or early to bed tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Doing overtime shift until at least 2am so staying up

When is your next night out?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

April 11th.

Are you right handed or left handed?


----------



## Dimplenose

Right handed.

*Do you like Marmite?*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Yuk, no!!!

Do you dye your hair xx


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Yes (just about to now, actually), but only to make it a more vibrant shade of my natural colour.

How tall are you?


----------



## Ware Bears

5'1"

*When's your next day off?*


----------



## tennisfan

Today

What is your job?


----------



## kizzabel

I'm a stay at home Mam but I'm going back to college in September.

Whats been your biggest win? (Scrathcards or lottery or competitions)


----------



## peachiepie

I won a Saga gamegear as a kid...quite a while ago!

What is your dream job?


----------



## tigger17

Working In Disney

What's for dinner ??


----------



## tennisfan

Probably a sandwich as not very hungry due to late lunch

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Whatever my children want to do, I don't have any specific plans.

What is the first thing you do every morning?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Switch off my alarm 

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## tennisfan

Samsung Tocco, looking at changing it this year

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## kizzabel

Homemade Chicken and Mushroom pie. I like it with pastry or mash on top.

Where was the 1st foreign place you visited


----------



## BlueGiraffe

New York.

Where did you spend Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

At work

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## tigger17

Let it go from frozen

What colour is your front door ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Orange

What is the most adventurous thing you have ever done?


----------



## Danauk

A tie between climbing the Sydney Harbour Bridge, indoor skydiving or kayaking down the Colorado river.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

5:30

What was you dream job when you were a child?


----------



## Tink2312

Novelist/ crime-solver (I watched a lot of Murder She Wrote  )

What was the last photograph you took?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A photo of one of the gowns I had made for our upcoming cruise.

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## frankieeyre

I'm afraid of Oranges! (Hahaha so embarrassing) 

Who is your favourite non disney cartoon character?


----------



## tennisfan

Taz

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## kizzabel

I'm going to my Mam's! I'm laminating luggage tags & hopefully today is the day I manage to quit smoking!

Whats the weirdest thing you've eaten?


----------



## tennisfan

Space Ice Cream (freeze dried) its vile

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## kizzabel

We are having 4 seasons in one day kind of weather. Its sunny at the moment but poured rain this morning and its cold.

Who is/are your favourite band or singer?


----------



## tennisfan

Bon Jovi & One Republic

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## tigger17

Spaghetti carbonara 

When's your next holiday ??


----------



## peachiepie

We're thinking of Malta this year and saving for WDW next year.

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## tennisfan

Photography & reading

*What is your favourite tv show?*


----------



## Danauk

The Big Bang Theory

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## tennisfan

I had pasta bake

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Working then food shopping (boring)

*Any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going to the cinema tomorrow with a friend, been out shopping today and have a little overtime shift at work on Sunday evening (making the most of the double time that is being paid on certain shifts!)

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Tink2312

Dry now, but we've had heavy showers all day.

Who (dead, alive or fictional) would you most like to meet?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Michael J Fox

Android or Apple?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Apple

What is your favourite breakfast food?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Porridge.

Cadbury or Hershey?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Porridge.

Cadbury's or Hershey's?


----------



## tennisfan

Cadbury 


 What is your favourite drink?


----------



## Sarah28

Coffee or iced tea

Are you having Sunday roast today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, roast chicken

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are just relaxing and watching some DVDs today.

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

A new pair of trainers

What is the weather like?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Raining on and off.

Do you like Sundays?


----------



## tennisfan

No different to any other day of the week to me as I work shifts including weekends

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

World War Z.  Currently watching Peter Pan on Disney Junior.

What was the first film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## Ware Bears

Think it was Swiss Family Robinson (I will stress it would have been a rerun  )

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Pork, Stuffing, Roast Potatoes and Green Beans.

What is your favourite thing to cook?


----------



## kizzabel

Cake of any variety, still learning though! Many disasters but a few successes 

Do you have any pets or animals?


----------



## tennisfan

No, I look after my mum's dog occasionally though

How old were you when you first went abroad?


----------



## Tink2312

5

Where was your first foreign holiday?


----------



## Ware Bears

It was a school cruise - we went to Malta, Greece, Egypt and Israel and would have also docked at Turkey if the weather had been calmer.  Not bad for the first time abroad!

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got anything booked yet but hope to go back to NYC this year

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## kizzabel

I'm going up to see the new cross on my FILs grave and then the usual - school run, homework, dinner & a soak in the bath.

How did your parents choose your name?


----------



## Dimplenose

Named after my grandmothers who both had Elizabeth as one of their names.

*What is the nicest UK holiday/outing you have had?*


----------



## Tink2312

We owned a static caravan in North Wales for the first 24 years of my life (different caravans and different sites) so basically any time we spent there.

What is your favourite piece of jewellery?


----------



## dolphingirl47

When is your birthday?


----------



## tennisfan

September

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatloaf, Mashed Potatoes and Succotash

Do you still have any toys from when you were a child?


----------



## kizzabel

A dog teddy my grandad bought me.

Whats your favourite TV program?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle, Blue Bloods & Silk to name a few

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## Danauk

A Toyota mr2 convertible sports car.

*When are you next having a holiday from work?*


----------



## tennisfan

On leave at the moment back on Wednesday.  I'm then on leave end of May

*How many times have you moved house?*


----------



## Danauk

Once when I moved out of my parents house (which I grew up in) to the house I live in now. I had 2 rented houses at uni, but only lived there in term time.

*Did you go to university? If so which one?*


----------



## Tink2312

The University of Manchester

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## kizzabel

Peony or cabbage roses. Love them! Had my wedding bouquet made up on them and wildflowers.

If you could meet someone famous who would you choose?


----------



## tennisfan

Anne Frank

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## kizzabel

tennisfan said:
			
		

> Anne Frank
> 
> What is your favourite drink?



Bacardi Royale if its alcoholic but I love iced tea, that's my favourite soft drink, especially peach flavoured.

Where have you never been but would love to visit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Japan

What was the first Disney park you visited?


----------



## Ware Bears

Magic Kingdom at WDW

*Which is your favourite Disney character?*


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

Apart from visiting my mum and mother-in-law I don't have any.

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

Just finished Inferno, so haven't started another yet.  Have loads on my kindle to choose from

What is the weather like?


----------



## kizzabel

Looks like its about to spill rain :/

Whats your favourite film?


----------



## Dimplenose

I love the Harry Potter Movies.

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What was the first car you owned?


----------



## Ware Bears

A Morris Marina

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Re-arranging the children's bedroom, and attempting to finish the book I'm reading by the end of the month.

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## Dimplenose

You name it then I'm probably scared of it!  Dogs, wasps, spiders are the top 3.

*Have you been to any non-UK and non-Disney theme parks?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes Potts parc and Efteling in Germany back in the 80's

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Lilies and sunflowers.

If you could have any job, what would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I would either love to work in a dolphin human therapy setting or as a specialist Disney Travel Agent.

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Apart from counter service restaurants, the only ones I've been to are Boma and Tusker House. Loved Boma, so will go with that (going back for dinner in the summer).

What make and model of phone do you have?


----------



## dolphingirl47

iPhone 5S

What are your hobbies?


----------



## kizzabel

Pipped to the post! I like making crafty bits like bows, t-shirts & crystal converse.

How do you like to spend your Sundays?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Doing as little as I can get away with.

What is your favourite Disney snack?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Magic cookie bar 

When is your next holiday xx


----------



## dolphingirl47

1st May

When is yours?


----------



## Tink2312

23rd May

What colour is your car?


----------



## tennisfan

Light gold

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## peachiepie

Off out in a bit to celebrate a friend's engagement.

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## BudgieMama

If the weather is nice, hopefully a bit of geocaching, and tidying the house as we have a guest on Monday evening.

Did you ever have an imaginary friend?


----------



## Tink2312

No, but my Pooh bear could talk 

What is your favourite Disney collectible?


----------



## tennisfan

My Disneyland Paris framed pin badge

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## kizzabel

No - too hungover! Having Chinese takeaway.

Whats one thing really drives you nuts?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Poor grammar and punctuation - especially on those memes that get sent round Facebook!

Do you prefer to stay on site at Disney, or in the privacy of your own villa?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to Florida but stay onsite at Disneyland Paris 

What is your job?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I'm a primary school teacher.

What job did you want to have when you were little?


----------



## tennisfan

Doctor

What year were you born?


----------



## dolphingirl47

1974

Do you collect anything?


----------



## kizzabel

Nail varnish! And Mosse pottery although I only have a few pieces - plenty of room on my kitchen dresser still ;-)

Whats your TV guilty pleasure?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Glee!!

What was the first record you bought?


----------



## Ware Bears

David Cassidy - Cherish

*Are you working today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, starting at 12:30.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Tink2312

My IPad Air being delivered 

Who was your teen celebrity crush?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Jason Donovan

What's your favourite smell?


----------



## kizzabel

Vanilla.

Whats your favourite thing you ever wore?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A gown I had made for our cruise last December.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

Daughter is coming home from uni, so looking forward to spending time with her.

*What was the first film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## kizzabel

It was The Little Mermaid.

What song makes you happy?


----------



## tennisfan

St Elmos Fire and It's my Life

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Cloudy but at least it's dry

*Any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading down south for a meet from another forum tomorrow and on Sunday I may have to work to help out a colleague.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Inferno by Dan Brown

*What is your favourite restaurant in the UK?*


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Bella Italia.

Favourite Disney souvenir?


----------



## Sarah28

Probably my dooney and bourke bags

What was the last thing you treated yourself to?


----------



## tennisfan

An England rugby hoody

What are your plans for today?


----------



## kizzabel

So far James had a friends birthday, I called into my friend to see how she is (she's due a baby in 4 weeks and her backs been giving trouble) and tonight I was going to a friends for takeaway & wine but that's cancelled so it'll be a film and a cuddle with the hubs.

What was the last film you've loved?


----------



## tennisfan

Frozen and hunger games catching fire

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

No, too busy finishing tomorrow's christening cake unfortunately.

Does your car have a pet name?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, don't have my own car

*Who will you want to win the boat race tomorrow?*


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Dark Blues all the way!

*Scariest thing you've ever done?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I have a really bad phobia of snails, so anything to do with those - like when they get into the rabbit cage; or they gather on the doorstep and I have to run a gauntlet to get in or out of the house; or when I came home and found one stuck to the front door.  Cue deep breaths and heart palpitations lol!!

What's your favourite app?


----------



## Tink2312

Spotify (or Disboards  )

What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Karma from Lush

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

The Avengers - just finished watching it actually lol.

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## jjk

supporting pompey

*whens your next holiday ?*


----------



## BudgieMama

WDW in August (133 days!)

What is the most interesting thing you have done today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Finished my book (it's poured down today and I didn't set foot out of the house  )

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dust by Patricia Cornwell

What is on your TV at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Football

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Cleaning my cake room & paperwork!

*What city would you like to visit most that you haven't already?*


----------



## tigger17

New York 

What are you doing today ??


----------



## tennisfan

Working 0800-1800 then chilling n the evening

What are you having for breakfast?


----------



## Ware Bears

Toast and orange juice

*What's the weather like?*


----------



## Danauk

Warm but cloudy.

*What did you have for lunch today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Salad wrap

*When and where's your next holiday?*


----------



## peachiepie

Malta in September.

What is your ideal holiday destination?


----------



## Ware Bears

Round the world cruise

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 4 rabbits, 4 cats (aged between 10 months and 16 years!) and a pond full of fish in the garden.

*Are you working today?*


----------



## peachiepie

No but I worked until midnight yesterday.

What is your favourite WDW table service restaurant?


----------



## Danauk

Yachtsmans Steakhouse.

*What is your favourite non Disney theme park?*


----------



## Dimplenose

LEGOLAND, Billund

*What was the first film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## BudgieMama

The first one I remember is Cinderella.

Do you have any brothers or sisters?


----------



## tennisfan

One older sister

*What is your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am an Contact Centre Team Leader for a big international airline.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## PJB71

Coffee, milk, no sugar

What is your favourite biscuit?


----------



## tennisfan

Bourbons and chocolate digestives

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

My parents are coming to visit so just hanging out around the house and doing a little gardening.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

5:00

What is your favourite souvenir?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

A Steamboat Mickey ornament that we bought on our last trip to WDW in 2011.

What's your favourite TV show that's not on anymore?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bad Girls

What is yours?


----------



## kizzabel

Ringer - it got cancelled after season 1 

Whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet might have pasta bolognaise

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Kerrry7

Last chance holiday shopping and packing.

What is your favourite season of the year?


----------



## tennisfan

Autumn

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Sunny & mild a little windy.

*Favourite Disney park?*


----------



## tigger17

Magic kingdom wdw

If you one the lottery what is the first thing you would buy ??


----------



## tennisfan

Aston Martin vanquish and new motorbike

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## kizzabel

Bath, shave legs, wash my hair and schlep on fake tan for a night out tomorrow. Plus I have to get loads of washing ready to bring to my Mam's cause I broke the glass in my washing machine  oh and I have to paint my nails!

What four celebs would you love to have round for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Walt Disney, Anna Sewell, Beatrix Potter and Agatha Christie

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## kizzabel

50 shades freed (I know its SO last year!) Would love recommendations for new reads, just not anything too chicklit-y please!

If you could retire to anywhere, where would you choose?


----------



## tigger17

Florida 

When's your next holiday ??


----------



## Kerrry7

1 week, 4 days! 

What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## peachiepie

Nothing too exciting, dinner and probably a night in with a DVD as we've got an early start in the morning.

What are you plans for the weekend?


----------



## BudgieMama

A bit of geocaching, and Mass for Palm Sunday (that's always a long one!)

What is your favourite ice cream?


----------



## peachiepie

Probably Ben & Jerry's chocolate brownie one, but there are several others in close second!

What is your favourite WDW restaurant?


----------



## Danauk

Yachtsmans Steakhouse

*What is the weather like where you are at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It is actually a really beautiful day.

How old where you when you went abroad for the first time?


----------



## Dimplenose

14 - I did an exchange trip to Sweden.

*What was the last tourist attraction you visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think this would have been Chankanaab in Cozumel, Mexico in December.

What is your happiest memory?


----------



## tennisfan

Difficult one probably one of Christmas when I was little and my nan and mum tipsy trying to serve dinner

What are your plans for today?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Paperwork mostly and Disney pin selling.

*Favourite Disney character?*


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## BudgieMama

We grabbed a McFlurry on our way back from our walk, does that count?

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have one. I very rarely listen to music nowadays.

What are you going to have for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Chicken wraps

*Have you been watching the marathon?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## tennisfan

Celebrating my cousins birthday in May and hopefully booking a holiday

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## Danauk

No, I have a week off next week. 

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## tennisfan

Casualty last night

*Did you have a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes.

What kind of Easter egg are you hoping to get?


----------



## tennisfan

Not expecting any but would choose a Malteaster bunny one

*How many times have you moved house?*


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

Probably about 12 or so times since my childhood.

If you've been to both shows, which do you prefer, Blue Man Group or Cirque du Soleil?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I've not been to either, but if I could I'd probably choose Blue Man Group.

What was the last mode of public transport you used?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A train coming back from work.

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## PJB71

I don't really get time to read 

Do you have any pans for the Easter holidays??


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work all 4 days.

What is your birthstone?


----------



## tennisfan

Sapphire

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Sausages, mash and beans 

What do you have on your feet right now?


----------



## PJB71

Socks & slippers (real party animal me )

What are your favourite flowers??


----------



## A Small World

Daffodils - I love this time of year

What is your favourite season of the year?


----------



## Dimplenose

Spring - I love the longer days and looking forward to the summer.

*What is you favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tuna mayonnaise & sweetcorn

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Asthma clinic and driving lesson.

What is your favourite breakfast?


----------



## tennisfan

Bacon roll

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Sunny - promising to be a lovely day. 

*How far do you live from your birthplace?*


----------



## Kerrry7

10 miles.

Have you eaten any Easter Eggs yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## Danauk

Kangaroo

*What did you have for lunch today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

German Pasta with Carbonara Sauce

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Ware Bears

An Easter egg (hopefully!) 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## tennisfan

In between books so gave to chose another from my kindle collection

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The spring edition of World of Cruising magazine.

Do you play any Facebook games?


----------



## PJB71

No I don't have FB although DH & DDS do (so I admit I do have a sneak peak at there's from time to time )

What is your favourite perfume ATM


----------



## Ware Bears

Chanel no 5

*What did you have for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Grabbed a McDonalds on way home from work as over an hour late off work and didn't fancy cooking

*Are you working over Easter?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No, off until Wednesday

*Eaten any Easter eggs today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had a mini egg that one of my colleagues gave me.

Have you done anything special this weekend?


----------



## BudgieMama

Yesterday (Holy Saturday) is a big deal (the Easter Vigil is the biggest liturgical celebration of the year), so that took up a lot of energy. I love Easter! 

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## Ware Bears

Saving Mr Banks

*Any plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## tigger17

Going to see muppets most wanted 

When was your last holiday ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

In December

What was the craziest thing you ever did?


----------



## tennisfan

Joined the ambulance service 

*How long have you been in your job?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just over 8 years.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Woody.

What are you watching on TV now?


----------



## kizzabel

Game of Thrones. Only started watching it this week. I'm hooked!

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## tennisfan

Popping over to see my aunt and uncle for coffee and going to see a friends new house

What are your plans?


----------



## Kerrry7

Today we are driving to Gatwick to stay in the hotel for tomorrow's flight to Vegas.

What car do you drive?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Ooooh have fun! DH and I got married in Vegas. 

 I drive a Citroen Xsara Picasso. 

 What's your favourite theme park?


----------



## tennisfan

Alton Towers in the UK & Disneyland Paris

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## PJB71

Tomato, mushroom & bacon pasta

Have you eaten any Easter eggs?


----------



## tennisfan

Only a Cadbury Cream Egg at work the other day

*What is your favourite tv programme?*


----------



## DisneyPanda17

Was the muppet show. Does that count?
What is your favorite Disney ride?


----------



## tennisfan

Big thunder mountain

What is the weather like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wet

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## tennisfan

Crisps

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to head out to work and will just grab a sandwich at the station.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

Do you have any pets?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Two cats, two rabbits, and two guinea pigs.

What was the last thing your dreamed about.


----------



## kizzabel

BlueGiraffe said:
			
		

> Two cats, two rabbits, and two guinea pigs.
> 
> What was the last thing your dreamed about.



It was really freaky! Dreamt about someone cutting my hair off!! I woke up crying! I'm sad I know!

What was the best day of your life?


----------



## tennisfan

For my 21st birthday I got a flying lesson in a single engined plane

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk

tennisfan said:


> For my 21st birthday I got a flying lesson in a single engined plane
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?



Well I am on call, so nothing really, just sit at home and wait for the phone to ring....

What's your idea of a perfect day?


----------



## tennisfan

Not having to work and spending time with friends and family

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Steak pie and mashed potatoes. 

What time were you up/awake this morning?


----------



## Danauk

I got up at 6am.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## DisneyPanda17

Chicago deep dish pizza
Who's your favorite disney character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Stitch and Figment are joint favourites.

What was your favourite book when you were a child?


----------



## Kilted_Yank

Where the Wild Things Are

Stout or Lager (or cider)?


----------



## kizzabel

Cider! Can't drink beer. But cider does send me loopy!

How many siblings have you got?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Three sisters (I'm 3rd of 4).

What was the last app you downloaded?


----------



## taylor91

A countdown app for my next holiday 

What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## DisneyPanda17

Hershey's milk chocolate
What's your least favorite ride at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## BlueGiraffe

It's a Small World - went on it at 1am and wondered what it was all about.

What's your favourite WDW ride?


----------



## Danauk

Expedition Everest

*What is your favourite non Disney theme park?*


----------



## tennisfan

Alton towers

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## DisneyPanda17

Play soccer games at 6:00 am in a different state
What's your favorite non disney cartoon character?


----------



## kizzabel

Rainbow Brite

What's for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Chops, Potato Croquettes and Succotash.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

Silent run by Barbara Freethy

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Cinema - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2
DVD - Frozen

What irritates you the most?


----------



## tennisfan

Rudeness & Bad manners in people

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am trying to get as many holiday preparations as possible taken care of today.

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk

Do like a cup of Yorkshire tea!

Favourite supermarket?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Tesco.

What was your favourite toy as a child (and do you still have it)?


----------



## ashleyfallis

My bike! And no, think it might be a bit small now


----------



## tennisfan

Armegeddon attraction at Disneyland Paris

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Enchanted Tiki Room

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Restaurant des Stars

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*Are you?*


----------



## tigger17

No


Are you having a roast today ??


----------



## kizzabel

No - a stir fry. 

What are you doing today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mainly relaxing and taking care of a few more preparations for our holiday.

What are your hobbies?


----------



## princess_ariel_85

Playing video games, watching Derby County FC and watching movies/going to the cinema (a lot).

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tiramisu

What is yours?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Cheesecake! I also like my own homemade tiramisu, even if I do say so myself.

What's the furthest you have driven?


----------



## BudgieMama

18 miles... I'm only just learning! 

Do you have any Easter chocolate left?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes nearly all of it

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## kizzabel

tennisfan said:
			
		

> Yes nearly all of it
> 
> What was the last thing you ate?



Cornetto chocoball.  I'm addicted. 

What's your favourite disney film?


----------



## tennisfan

Toy story trilogy, lion king and Frozen

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## peachiepie

Nothing too exciting, now sitting down to watch Fargo.

When are you planning your next Disney trip?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are getting on the Disney Wonder on Friday.

How many Disney parks have you been to?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

5 if you include Typhoon Lagoon (been to MK, Epcot, HS and AK).

What was the first Disney ride you went on (or attraction if it was a show)?


----------



## Dimplenose

Dumbo at MK.

*How many languages do you speak?*


----------



## tennisfan

English and a little French

Are you working today?


----------



## peachiepie

No, next back to work on Wednesday.

What are you doing today?


----------



## tennisfan

Worked a 12 hr shift now chilling before bed then repeat tomorrow

What are you currently reading?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Recently finished The Hunger Games trilogy, and will be starting Cloud Atlas next.

What's your favourite song?


----------



## tennisfan

Wake me up by Avvici

What are your plans for today?


----------



## kizzabel

I'm just back from my jog so I've got to hang clothes & go visit my MIL before doing dinner and the house work.  Looking forward to watching revenge and made in Chelsea tonight.

What time do you go to bed?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually around 23:00.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## kizzabel

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> Usually around 23:00.
> 
> What is the next thing you are looking forward to?



Dlp in 19 sleeps  & it's my birthday! 

Do you have / want kids?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No on both counts.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## kizzabel

Charlotte from The Princess And The Frog

What is your favourite piece of disney music? Either from a film or park.


----------



## tennisfan

Dancin a Catchy Rhythm

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Saturday we will be in Key West. We have planned to walk to the Southernmost point and then have a snorkeling excursion booked. Sunday we will have a relaxing day at sea.

What camera do you have?


----------



## tennisfan

Canon EOS 300

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## kizzabel

Alcoholic is a Wild berry smoothie and non alcoholic would be fanta but only the type you get in Spain or Italy.  So much nicer!

What's your favourite ornament or knick knack?


----------



## Dimplenose

I have a Cinderella Ornament that came with my first ever watch (long since lost) when I was 6 in 1968 

*Where was your last UK seaside visit?*


----------



## tennisfan

Deal with the dog

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## kizzabel

My daughter makes her communion Sunday so Saturday I collect her cake and start preparing and Sunday I'll be up early to do our hair and my make up then we all go to the abbey for 11am communion followed by a party and photographs in the boys school for the 35 children making their communion. We are going to Dublin afterwards to imaginosity which is an interactive kids museum and then TGI Fridays for dinner and an overnight in a hotel. Phew exhausted just writing this! 

What was the 1st film you saw?


----------



## peachiepie

I think it was the Ducktales movie.

What's your favourite food?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## kizzabel

Cloudy but warm enough 


What was your 1st job?


----------



## Grimbold

News paper round.

What was the last Disney shop you went in?


----------



## Kilted_Yank

World of Disney, December '13

Have you ever been to Florida and not gotten sunburned?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Yes, because I wear SPF 50 sun cream.

Where are you right now?


----------



## Grimbold

Sat in the office at work 

But obviously busy looking on here  


What is the longest you have waited in line for a WDW attraction?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

The only wait I remember out of 5 visits was to meet Buzz and Woody at HS. I think the posted time said 70 minutes but I don't think it was as long as that.

What WDW/DL ride have you been on but would never go on again?


----------



## peachiepie

Stitch's Great Escape

What is your favourite book?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

What was the name of your childhood best friend?


----------



## Dimplenose

Siân

*Describe your favourite shoes*


----------



## tennisfan

They are a pair of black and pink Adidas trainers

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## peachiepie

Yes I'm working tomorrow.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

We went to Burger King - I had a bacon double cheese burger meal.

What's your bedtime routine?


----------



## taylor91

Last catch up on social media sites then watch TV until I fall asleep.

What are you next looking forward to?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I should say my sister's wedding reception at the end of May (they got married in Florida over Easter), but my WDW holiday at the end of July is what is on my mind most days 

When was the last time you just did nothing?


----------



## tennisfan

Last Thursday as I had done 7 shifts in a row so wanted a day to myself

*What are you currently reading?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I've just started reading Cloud Atlas.

How long ago did you leave school?


----------



## tennisfan

14 yrs ago

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Kilted_Yank

I left school in 1981.  I'm 50 years old, now.  I have taken a course here and there since then, but...

Were you ever in the forces?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

My plan for today was to go shopping, which I did. And no, I've never been in the forces (not good at doing as I'm told).

What was the last album/CD you bought?


----------



## tennisfan

One Republic's Native

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## kizzabel

We have a lovely quiet weekend ahead. I'm doing a 5k walk for suicide prevention at 4.15am Saturday (darkness into light) and packing for DLP over the weekend 

What was your favorite cartoon when you were young?


----------



## tennisfan

The Raccoons

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Chicken sausages, peppers, onions, mushrooms and grated cheese in pitta bread with hash browns and onion rings.

Do you prefer beach holidays or city breaks?


----------



## tennisfan

City breaks

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## kizzabel

Bath, Game of Thrones and bed  bliss!

What was your worst fashion disaster?


----------



## tennisfan

A pair of shorts that were quite short ( I was much younger then)

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Grimbold

On the ride to work this morning, it was cold, wet and windy 

Now it is just cold and windy 


Waht is the best dinner you have ever made?


----------



## ninamouse

My Sunday Roast...

What's your favorite song at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Wake me Up by Avicci

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## Ware Bears

I don't

*Are you working today?*


----------



## tennisfan

No have worked all weekend though

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Grimbold

Work from 10am til 6.  Suppose i should get out of bed and get ready really (only 15 minute ride to work at most).

Did you do what you planned to do over weekend.


----------



## tennisfan

Yes worked 2 x 12 hour shifts

*When is your next holiday?*


----------



## Dimplenose

August - to Stockholm.

*what is your favourite flower?*


----------



## kizzabel

Peony roses.

What is your favourite perfume or cologne?


----------



## tennisfan

Lacoste touch of pink

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Grimbold

I had a nice chili con carne at lunch.  Home made and was delicous.  Had laeft over roast lamb in it with mince 

So will just have something light for dinner.


If you could grow just one fruit or veg what would it be?


----------



## kizzabel

Cherries!

What was your favorite subject at school?


----------



## tennisfan

PE & Geography

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## Grimbold

Song..currently like the call and wish you were here. I supose my fav is insomnia

Tunes...well has to be cafe del mar or wiliam orbits version of barbers adagio for strings.

More than one but varied &#55357;&#56843;

What is you food nightmare?


----------



## kizzabel

Mushy peas, salmon or trout or mackerel, cabbage, chicken or mince stew, bovril but to be fair I am good to try new things!

Beach holiday or City break?


----------



## Grimbold

Whatever WDW is classed as&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;

What did you most regret doing on your last holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Not adding on a couple of extra days

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Grimbold

Depends on weather.  Hopefully time in the hills and possibly on my mountain bike as well.  Need to get some miles in my legs.

Apart from WDW and other Disney resorts  Where is the place that you feel most at home when away from home?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I love being in New York. Haven't been since we had children, and would really love to go back.

What did you do on your lunch break today?


----------



## Grimbold

Was off today and had a BT Engineer round installing my phone line and broadband 
Had a bacon butty for lunch though 

What is the funniest thing that has happened to you on a 1st date?


----------



## Ware Bears

Too long ago to remember, I've been married 26 years! 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## BudgieMama

4 cute, flappy little budgies, who are merrily chirping away next to me 

Are you planning anything for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes to have a lazy one after shopping and housework as I've worked the last 4 weekends 

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## Grimbold

tennisfan said:


> Yes to have a lazy one after shopping and housework as I've worked the last 4 weekends
> 
> What is your favourite TV programme?



I thought I had killed this thread 

The West Wing. I know it is not on anymore, but still watch it on dvd 

Your favourite gift from WDW


----------



## Ware Bears

A David Doss print I had framed

*What's yours?*


----------



## Grimbold

Ware Bears said:


> A David Doss print I had framed
> 
> *What's yours?*



I have 2..

A print that needs re framing of Mickey shaking hands with a New York Fireman.

I also have the ornament of Mickey looking in a mirror at himself and drawing Walt as a self portrait.


What is the tackiest thing you have had brought for you from wdw?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Grimbold

tennisfan said:


> Not been to WDW
> 
> What are your plans for today?



Work shortly, then might go for a walk/ride int he hills after work.

And yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Worked until 6.30 was meant to go to the cinema but had to take my mum's dog to the vet as he is poorly

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## kizzabel

tennisfan said:
			
		

> Worked until 6.30 was meant to go to the cinema but had to take my mum's dog to the vet as he is poorly
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?




Finish packing for DLP on Monday,  paint my nails and all the other pre holiday bits that need doing. And tomorrow DH is bringing me shopping for my birthday which is Monday too  Hope your mum's dog is better now Nikki. 

Do you have any birthmarks?


----------



## tennisfan

kizzabel said:


> Finish packing for DLP on Monday,  paint my nails and all the other pre holiday bits that need doing. And tomorrow DH is bringing me shopping for my birthday which is Monday too  Hope your mum's dog is better now Nikki.
> 
> Do you have any birthmarks?



Thanks, waiting on blood tests.  Hope you have a great trip

I don't have any birthmarks

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## DisneyPanda17

Orange juice
Where do you wish to go besides a disney theme park?


----------



## Suzie13

Washington DC. I would love to see the place.

Q What is your fondest childhood memory?


----------



## tennisfan

Going down my parents caravan for holidays

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## peachiepie

No, we're going out for dinner to celebrate our anniversary. Roast dinners are quite rare in our house!

What's your favourite food?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I'm a big fan of cakes and pastries.

Did you get a chance to enjoy the sun today?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, although I was cutting my mums grass for her


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## peachiepie

Yes, I start at 7am.

What is your favourite holiday memory?


----------



## Grimbold

Standing a Castaway Cay.  Wearing shorts and t-shirt, just me DS and Mickey.

Right in front of a huge Christmas Tree.  

Was a bit surreal as normally wrapped up in thick winter clothes in a week before Christmas  

What is yours?


----------



## Ware Bears

Got a few but one of them is sat in a deckchair huddled in a blanket watching a midnight showing of PoTC on the funnel vision of the Disney Wonder and then the next day going to Castaway Cay and seeing the Flying Dutchman 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, worked till 6pm but again was late off.  

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Grimbold

Weekend....Got the rest of the week to go yet  

Any way on nights this week.. Last night is Wednesday, so my weekend is Thursday and Friday.

Thursday go a doctors appointment in the morning.  Will be be one of the 7 dwarfs as can't really go straight to sleep as it is early in the morning.  So day will be a write off.
Friday routine check up with Nurse at doctors.  Is in morning, so can get out in the afternoon depending on weather forecast.

Then I am off for 2 weeks.  Will be popping down to that there London and Essex to see family for a few days  

What are your plans for the rest of the week.


----------



## tennisfan

Working, finish Friday morning then hope to catch up with my friend and see her baby

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## Grimbold

Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit 

Is losely based on the Jack Ryan character in Tom Clancy books.  Did enjoy it though



What would you idealy be doing if you were at wdw now?


----------



## Ware Bears

Riding the seven dwarfs mine train!

*What's your favourite Disney park?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Animal Kingdom

What was your first teacher called?


----------



## Grimbold

Mrs Fugal/

Who my son also had as a teacher some 20 years later  

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## crabbie1

Grimbold said:


> Mrs Fugal/  Who my son also had as a teacher some 20 years later    What was your favourite subject at school?



History.
How many children do you have?


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Grimbold

Walking , reading (books and forums  ) motorbikes and mounting biking.
There are a few others that I do as well, but don;t want to make the list too long 

The last expensive item you brought - I'll leave it up to you as to what your definition of expensive is


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Aside from our WDW trip in August (and £3600 for flights!!), the last expensive item was my Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 tablet in 2012.


----------



## tennisfan

My iPad last year but soon buying my friends motorbike off of her

When is your next night out?


----------



## Grimbold

nice which bike?  I used to do track days and race on a zx7r 

What is your favourite comfort food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Meatloaf

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## tennisfan

Grimbold said:


> nice which bike?  I used to do track days and race on a zx7r



Suzuki SV650 haven't ridden for a couple of yrs so just want a cheap one to get back into it



dolphingirl47 said:


> Meatloaf
> 
> What is your favourite TV programme?



Blue Bloods

*Are you working today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, first day back after the holiday.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## tennisfan

Big Thunder Mountain

*What is your favourite breakfast?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Eggs Benedict

What was the last book you read?


----------



## tennisfan

The perfect family by Kathryn Shay

*What is your favourite item of clothing?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

An evening gown that I had made for my recent cruise.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## crabbie1

I only drink cocktails on holiday so I would say margarita 
Do you prefer leggins or jeans and why?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans as they pretty much go with anything else

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## ninamouse

Raining :-( 

What are you plans for this weekend?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk

I am on call, so nothing planned at all, the wife has gone away with our daughter, so its all nice a quiet!

What would be your ideal job?


----------



## tennisfan

Pilot

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## tennisfan

Pins, mainly Disney and Olympic ones

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No

*What did you eat for breakfast today?*


----------



## tennisfan

S'mores pop tarts

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Ware Bears

Took the dogs for a walk in the forest, it's been beautiful today after yesterday's torrential downpours

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## tennisfan

Doing overtime at work and then chilling the rest of the day

When is your next night out?


----------



## Dimplenose

Oh, dear, I feel really old as I have no plans for a night out in the near future.  I do have a couple of lunch dates this week though 

*What car did you learn to drive in?*


----------



## tennisfan

A Rover 114 and a Fiat Punto

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Grimbold

Bangers, mash and beans  

What was your 1st car?


----------



## tennisfan

Rover 214

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally got a new washing machine delivered this morning after the old one broke just before the holiday. So I will spent most of the day to get on top of the laundry.

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## Grimbold

Going to visit family for a few days tomorrow.

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta Bolognese

What is the furthest from home you have been?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Las Vegas (live just outside London).

Where's the poshest place you've been?


----------



## tennisfan

The Wynn Hotel in Vegas

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Cloud Atlas

What is your current mood?


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxed

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Maleficent

*What's for dinner tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't know as I'm going out to dinner for my cousins birthday

Do you have an hobbies?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reading, writing trip reports, photography, cooking, travelling and making jewellery.

What is the most exotic thing you have eaten?


----------



## Danauk

Kangaroo

*Where in the world have you not yet been that you would like to go to?*


----------



## kizzabel

Danauk said:
			
		

> Kangaroo
> 
> Where in the world have you not yet been that you would like to go to?



New orleans. America at all in fact! 

What is your middle name?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't have a middle name

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Dimplenose

Well, I ought to be cleaning the house, but I haven't managed to get off the computer yet. 

*Where is the furthest North you have visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Skagway in Alaska

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Wake me up by Avcii

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## bee86

Non alcoholic : peach iced tea
Alcoholic: cottontini at T. rex 

Have you read any good books lately?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I'm trying to read a book a month this year, and my book for May is 'Cloud Atlas'.  There's only a few days of May left and I'm struggling to get into it (I'm only on page 16...!)

What do you dislike most about these wet spring/summer days?


----------



## tennisfan

Working in it

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Paella and tapas from M&S

*Who has the next birthday in your house?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Me (in September!)

What is your favourite place to buy clothes?


----------



## ninamouse

Next

Do you prefer the cinema or theatre?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Theatre

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## ninamouse

Rock of Ages closely followed by Wicked!

Who would you like to get stuck in a lift with?


----------



## tennisfan

Jonny wilkinson

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Dimplenose

make a cake - do some grocery shopping, take cake to a friend's for lunch 

*How many different laundry detergents do you use?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Just one

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Dimplenose

Nearly anything that involves chocolate and ice cream 

*How many pairs of sandals do you own?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Too many!  Usually buy at least one new pair each summer but won't throw any out until they literally fall apart - they get too comfy! 

*Are you married and if so for how long?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## ElsaColon

I plan to see Maleficent! I CANNOT wait! 

*Are you going to see Maleficent?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Hopefully!  Wanted to go tomorrow night but DH is having a tooth out 

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I have a Canon DSLR, Canon Ixus, Samsung WB250f, and Kodak Play/Sport.

Have you ever had a fake tan?


----------



## Dimplenose

No, as I don't tan at all it would look odd if I suddenly went orange! 

*Where was the first theme park/funfair you visited?*


----------



## tennisfan

I think it was either Thorpe Park or Potts Parc in Germany

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## Dimplenose

That varies - so many bring back such good memories.  "When you wish upon a star" is beautiful.

*Do you wear a hat at WDW?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tigger17

Pink

What's for dinner ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork Steaks and Crispy Potato Slices.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## Ware Bears

Hard one ..... at the moment it's Radiator Springs Racer

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Warm and sunny

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes, for my step-son's birthday!

What's your favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## Ware Bears

Fry's five centre - unfortunately got discontinued years ago 

*What time are you going to bed tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably around 10.30 as I'm working tomorrow at 7am

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Danauk

Home made pizza.

*What is your favourite animal?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Budgies 

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping, might be going to the cinema and then going round my mums for Sunday lunch

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Kerrry7

I have four cats and two dogs, but just moved out and they've had to stay with my parents, hoping to get a cat soon.

What is your job?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am a reservations team leader for a big international airline.

What was the most adventurous thing you ever did?


----------



## Dimplenose

I'm the world's biggest wimp, but I did take a coach from London to Gothenburg with a friend when we were both just 16.  I'm not sure if my mum would have let me if she knew realised it involved changing coach in Amsterdam, but we got there safe and sound.

*Have you ever been camping?*


----------



## ankersandrew

Dimplenose said:


> I'm the world's biggest wimp, but I did take a coach from London to Gothenburg with a friend when we were both just 16.  I'm not sure if my mum would have let me if she knew realised it involved changing coach in Amsterdam, but we got there safe and sound.
> 
> *Have you ever been camping?*



Yes as a cub, scout, venture scout and leader. Since I left the scout movement I said I would never stay in anywhere that wasn't 3star and above ;-)

*If there was one thing  as a virgin to Disney World I should eat, what would it be?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Zebra Domes from Mara or Boma at Animal Kingdom Lodge. They are little bites of heaven.

What was your favourite book when you were a child?


----------



## tennisfan

The Secret Seven series Enid Blyton

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ware Bears

No plans at all, will take it as it comes

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am not reading anything at the moment as every spare moment is used to work on my trip report.

What is the weather like were you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Was sunny now just had heavy rain and thunder storm

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Creme brulee

*What's your favourite piece of jewellery?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

That is tough, but I think it is one of my most recent pieces I got (photo courtesy of www.wyrdingstudios.com):



Untitled by kythryne, on Flickr

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## Ware Bears

That's beautiful, Corinna 


Maleficent

*What was your favourite TV programme as a child?*


----------



## tennisfan

Thomas the Tank engine and Grange Hill

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

No, but we had Chinese takeaway last night (just eating the leftovers now).

Who is your favourite fictional character?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Stitch

What is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## ninamouse

It's a Jamie Oliver dish. Chicken in a white wine sauce with sautéed potatoes   Mange tout, baby carrots and baby sweet corn 

Do you support a football team?


----------



## ankersandrew

ninamouse said:


> It's a Jamie Oliver dish. Chicken in a white wine sauce with sautéed potatoes   Mange tout, baby carrots and baby sweet corn
> 
> Do you support a football team?



No

*whats your fav drink when your at Disney World*


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes.

What was the first record you bought?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Shaken' Stevens "What Do You Wanna Make a Those a Eyes At Me For?" LOL

How did you spend today?


----------



## Danauk

I went to a regional award ceremony with my theatrical group where we won best musical produscion for our region. Then we went for coffee with a few other theatre friends from another society.

*What time will you be going to bed this evening?*


----------



## ninamouse

Congratulations!

I'm  laying in bed now!

What do you prefer - tea or coffee?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea

What is the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## ninamouse

My cousin's wedding on the 21st

What's your favorite restaurant?


----------



## tennisfan

Chiquitos

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## BudgieMama

Peter Pan

Are you reading anything at the moment?


----------



## ninamouse

Yes, the DIS boards!! Lol

What's your favorite sandwich filling?


----------



## Dimplenose

Marmite

*Where was your last beach daytrip or holiday?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Last night- we're only 10 minutes away and often go down for a stroll in the evening!

Who is your favourite musician (band or solo singer)?


----------



## ninamouse

A-ha

What's your favorite TV programme?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Big Bang Theory

Do you play any Facebook games?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your job?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Teaching Assistant

*How many countries have you visited?  (Epcot doesn't count!)*


----------



## tennisfan

5

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We had pulled port nachos.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## ninamouse

Celebrating my stepfather's birthday and some shopping

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What car do you drive?


----------



## Rapunzey

None. I never learned to drive!

At what age did you learn to drive?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have never learned to drive.

What is your favourite Disney snack?


----------



## tennisfan

Mickey Brioche

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## ninamouse

BBQ

Are you watching the World Cup?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Yes, just watched the Uruguay and Costa Rica game (waiting for England vs Italy).

Have you ever had a stay in hospital?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes but on the whole it's been for happy occasions (births of my DDs)

*What's the next celebration in your house?*


----------



## tennisfan

My birthday in September

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Going to country fair at DD's college

*What have you bought your Dad for tomorrow?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Just a card. 

If you could meet any Disney character, who would you pick?


----------



## tennisfan

Woody

*What is your favourite cocktail?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

I don't drink, but I do like the (non-alcoholic) banana daiquiris from Gray's Papaya Hot Dogs in NYC.

What makes you nervous?


----------



## tennisfan

Exams

*Are you having a roast today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we are having roast turkey.

When did you get up this morning?


----------



## tennisfan

Woke up at 7am

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Overcast but not raining yet.

*What was the last thing you made (apart from your bed) ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some decorations for our World Cup Dress The Office event.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully New York in November although nothing booked

What was the last book you read?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

The last thing I read was Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone (re-read for the 5th time). Reading The Book Thief at the moment.

When was the last time you laughed at something you shouldn't have?


----------



## ninamouse

About a week ago but I can't say what it was on here! 

What are your plans for this week?


----------



## tennisfan

Work, cinema and meal.  Seeing my nephew for his birthday and then working next weekend

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Yes - but only 5 more weeks until the end of term.

Who do you think will win the World Cup?


----------



## tennisfan

Holland, Germany or Argentina

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## ninamouse

Steak frites washed down with an ice cold glass of Pinot! 

What would be your dream job?


----------



## tennisfan

Pilot

*What year did you leave school?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

1994 as a student and 2005 as a teacher.

What is your favourite Disney attraction?


----------



## RiverBound757

Haha, it's a tie between Pirates of the Caribbean, Splash Mountain and Haunted Mansion. Hard to choose just one. 

What is your favorite disney memory?


----------



## DisneyObsessed87

My son meeting Mickey for the first time. It was breakfast at the Tusker House. And his wide-eyed expression, "Mom, it's Mickey!" was priceless.

What is the thing you are most looking forward to this Summer?


----------



## tennisfan

Having some time off from work and enjoying it with friends and family

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Work then Brownies

*How many hats do you own?*


----------



## ninamouse

One...and a pair of Minnie Mouse ears!

What's your favorite TV programme at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't really have one although I enjoyed Delboys and Dealers - can't believe some of the crap that people buy! 

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## ankersandrew

Ware Bears said:


> Don't really have one although I enjoyed Delboys and Dealers - can't believe some of the crap that people buy!
> 
> *What book are you reading at the moment?*



The Brits Guide of course

*What do you do on the last day to fill it before leaving for the airport*


----------



## ninamouse

Last year we did a character breakfast and then went to Downtown Disney 

Which Disney character would you say you're most like and why?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Possibly Rapunzel because I get excited about things and then worry if I've made the right decision, lol.

What time did you wake up this morning?


----------



## tennisfan

6am for work

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## MissSophieCH

tennisfan said:


> 6am for work
> 
> *What are your plans for this evening?*



To watch TV, read my book and go to sleep! 

What's you're favourite Disney film and why?


----------



## ninamouse

This is a difficult one! I think it's now got to be Frozen because I love the music.....before it was The Little Mermaid.

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## tennisfan

Chocolate fudge cake

*What is your favourite pizza topping?*


----------



## Kerrry7

Ham and mushroom.

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## ninamouse

Wine! 

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Savoury

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## crabbie1

tennisfan said:


> Blue  What are your plans for the weekend?


Im chilling.
Would u choose indian or chinese food?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indian food

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## tennisfan

An ice cream at the cinema

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Gibbs

Very hot and humid! And I have to mow 15 acres today.

Whats your favorite time of year?


----------



## tennisfan

Autumn 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fusili Carbonara

What is the oldest thing you own?


----------



## ninamouse

My fiancé! 

What is your favorite song of the moment?


----------



## Gibbs

The Disney Dconstructed version of Roar from Monsters University.

Whats your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## Dimplenose

Return of the Jedi

*Where/when was the last time you used a Motorway service station?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Exeter in January - it was when we'd driven down to Cornwall to collect our new puppy 

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## Jeff in BigD

Disneyland in January (hopefully).


*What's the one Disney food item that you wish was readily available to you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Zebra Domes

What is your favourite Disney restaurant?


----------



## dizzwizz

Raglan Road

Who is the musician or group whose concerts you've been to the most?


----------



## Gibbs

Rob Zombie.


If you had to live in 1 city for the rest of your life where would it be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

If it could be anywhere in the world, Los Angeles. Otherwise I am quite happy where I am.

What is the furthest from home you have been?


----------



## Gibbs

About 3,000 miles. And that seemed too far away.

If you could only listen to 1 song for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## tennisfan

Wake me up by Avicii

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes.

What was your first pet called?


----------



## Gibbs

Chuck, an Iguana.


Whats your favorite TV show right now?


----------



## dizzwizz

It's about to be Big Brother.

Were you ever bullied?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## ninamouse

The Holiday.

What's been your highlight of the weekend?


----------



## Gibbs

Riding ATVs

Where is your next vacation going to be located?


----------



## Dimplenose

Stockholm

*Do you usually read the books that films are based on?*


----------



## Gibbs

Sometimes. I got hooked on the shows Pretty Little Liars, Lying Game, Vampire Diaries, etc... First and then read the books.


What is the last book you read?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kingdom Keepers VII

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## Gibbs

Sara Shepard

Who is your favorite director?


----------



## Jeff in BigD

Alfred Hitchcock

If you could go back in time to witness any historical moment, which would it be?


----------



## Dimplenose

The Great Exhibition (Crystal Palace) of 1851

*Were you ever a Cub or Brownie?*


----------



## Dimplenose

Duplicate post


----------



## Gibbs

Nope.

What is your biggest phobia?


----------



## tennisfan

Snakes

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Gibbs

Spicy Shrimp soup.

What is your favorite food of all time?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably the humble macaroni cheese.

How old were you when you started school?


----------



## Gibbs

5 years old.

Who is your favorite actor?


----------



## tennisfan

Leonardo DiCaprio

*What is your job?*


----------



## ninamouse

I'm a media manager 

What would be your ideal date?


----------



## tennisfan

A leisurely picnic or day out in a city

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have to work.

Where did you go on the first holiday that you can remember?


----------



## Gibbs

The Smokey Mountains. It was alot of fun.

What is your favorite item that you own?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My vow renewal jewellery

When was the first time you visited a Disney park?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

August 2004

When was the last time ran somewhere?


----------



## Gibbs

Today.

Whats your favorite sports team?


----------



## Ware Bears

Don't have one

*Are you following Wimbledon?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

No, tennis bores me.

Have you ever fallen asleep in a public place? (Trains, planes and buses not included).


----------



## Gibbs

Nope, never. 

Have you ever been to a black tie event?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes, it was a wedding - very elegant.

*What's the furthest you have walked in one day?*


----------



## tennisfan

Over 10 miles whilst in NYC 

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Gibbs

Going 4-wheeling

Whats your favorite film series?


----------



## tennisfan

Hunger Games

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Gibbs

Yes, chinese cuisine!

Whats your favorite ride at WDW?


----------



## Kerrry7

Splash Mountain

How many different Disney parks have you been to in the world?


----------



## tennisfan

One

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite non-food treat?


----------



## Gibbs

Blue Slushies

How old were you when you first went to wdw?


----------



## dolphingirl47

23 for my honeymoon.

What is the next celebration in your family?


----------



## Ware Bears

One DD's college results and other DD's AS results ..... well, hopefully we'll be celebrating!!  

*Are you following Wimbledon?*


----------



## Gibbs

No, not a tennis fan.

Where do you usually celebrate Christmas?


----------



## ninamouse

At home with family in England 

What are you looking forward to most in the coming week?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Hopefully watching my 4 year old DD taking part in a special penalty shoot out at our school nursery on Friday.

What's the worst thing you've ever eaten/tasted?


----------



## ninamouse

It's this stuff called Bitrex. It is put in bleach and other household cleaning products to stop children swallowing it should they get hold of any and they will spit it out. It is the most bitter and disgusting thing I have ever tasted!!

What's your favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## tennisfan

Cadbury Jelly bean popping candy

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kingdom Keepers VII

What is your favourite time of the year?


----------



## tennisfan

Autumn

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## ninamouse

Take On Me by a-ha

What would be your perfect three course meal?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jalapeno Poppers, Steak with Macaroni Cheese and Tiramisu.

What is your favourite Disney snack?


----------



## tennisfan

Mickey Brioche

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

10th July - dinner with friends

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## Dimplenose

Where do I start  heights, dogs, creepy crawlies - a total wimp really!

*What was the first film you saw at a cinema?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chef

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Just got home from work. Got some design stuff to do for my friend's band this afternoon.

What's the worst job you've ever had?


----------



## Kerrry7

My job is my first job, so I guess it's this one! (I love my job)

How far do you live from where you were born?


----------



## tennisfan

About 10 minutes away

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Dimplenose

Roast chicken portions

*What is your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## tennisfan

Coke zero or milk

What film do you want to see next?


----------



## ninamouse

Malificent

Who was your first love?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Michael J Fox if you include famous crushes. If not, then my husband.

Have you ever broken the law?


----------



## Dimplenose

No

*What is your earliest memory?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

My mum sitting me on the livingroom carpet and singing 'Happy Birthday' to me.  I guess I must have been 2.

Which TV show is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Kilted_Yank

The Blacklist

Do you like Irn Bru?


----------



## ninamouse

The Blacklist is awesome! Not many people I know here in the UK watch it....

No, I don't like Irn Bru.

What are the best biscuits to dunk in milk?


----------



## tennisfan

Borbons or cookies

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## ninamouse

Drinks with friends tomorrow night, quality time with my boys all weekend and a family christening

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## ninamouse

Quality time with my boys and a family christening

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Just a recorder - badly! My daughter can play piano and euphonium. 

What job did you aspire to as a child?


----------



## tennisfan

A vet

*What is your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## kizzabel

Ribs & wings from the Chinese! 

If you could go back to any age which would you pick?


----------



## ninamouse

I would have loved to have been a teenager in the 80s

McDonalds or. Burger King?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Burger King.

Seaworld or Busch Gardens?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to either but Busch Gardens is more appealing

*What are you having for dinner?

*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cheeseburgers and Corn on the Cob.

What is your favourite American snack?


----------



## tennisfan

Pretzel M&M's 

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## davidmolliesmum

visiting my sister and having a day out with all the children...

*have you ever been on a cruise?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, we have done 15 now.

What was the last film you watched?


----------



## kizzabel

The Lone Ranger.

When/where is your next holiday?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

WDW in 19 days time - yaaaay!!

Will Brazil win the a World Cup?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## kizzabel

Purple. I find it calming.

What band did you wish you were in as a teenager?


----------



## tennisfan

I didn't really follow any bands when I was younger

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, we are having some steak.

When is your next day out and where are you going?


----------



## tennisfan

Might be doing lunch with a friend this week.  If not then going out for shopping and lunch with my sister in a couple of weeks time

What was the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Bought some clothes this morning for our upcoming WDW holiday.

If you were an animal, what would you be?


----------



## davidmolliesmum

A bird; so i could fly and go wherever i want!

*Do you have a favourite cocktail? *


----------



## tennisfan

Mai tai

What is your job?


----------



## kizzabel

SAHM and soon to be a broke student! 

What's your best feature?


----------



## hc88

My eyes.  Whats your favourite country at world showcase?


----------



## ninamouse

Mexico

What's your favorite flavour ice cream?


----------



## hc88

Cookies and cream! Yummy.


Who will win the world cup?


----------



## Dimplenose

Hasn't it finished yet?

*Which fairy tale character would you like to be?*


----------



## hc88

Little mermaid, my favourite disney movie and i love the ocean. 

What attraction would you create for any of the parks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Kind of a hybrid between Mickey's PhilharMagic and Soarin where you sore over various scenes from different films.

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## hc88

Flounder, little mermaid.


What sequel do you want disney to make?


----------



## tennisfan

Ratatouille

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Big Bang Theory

What is yours?


----------



## hc88

Definitely big bang theory, but also love vampire diaries, glee and any of the csi/ncis/law and order shows.


Here a controversial one... Which attraction would you close in each of the four walt disney world parks?


----------



## dolphingirl47

American Idol at Hollywood Studios; the tea cups at Magic Kingdom; It's Tough To Be A Bug at Animal Kingdom (hate creepy crawlies) and Ellen's Energy Adventure at Epcot.

What past Disney attraction would you love to bring back?


----------



## hc88

Oo tough one. When i first came to florida when i was 4 (1992) there was a live stage show with all the characters, all i can remember about the story was that mickey was trapped inside a vault and chip and dale rescued him along with darkwing duck. I have no idea which park or where it used to be. But its the first time i can remember being amazed by disney. So that would be cool to see again. A ride? Maybe 20000 leagues?!


Whats your earliest disney memory?


----------



## Kerrry7

I was about 6 in Magic Kingdom with my parents and brother and 'Push' came over to me and asked me to be his girlfriend and I cried. Either that or my mum telling me that Splash Mountain was the lion king ride so that I'd go on it.

What was the last thing that made you laugh?


----------



## hc88

Listening to the inside the magic podcast on the way home from work.


What country in the world (that doesnt already have one) do you think a disney resort should be built?


----------



## peachiepie

I'd love a park in the UK! I can dream right?!

If you could add another country to the World Showcase, which one would you add?


----------



## hc88

Australia i think.

(I agree with the disney resort in the uk, i think it would be amazing!)


Which disney villain do you love to hate?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Lotso - but he smells of strawberries!

What's your least favourite Disney animated classic?


----------



## hc88

Least favourite - lilo and stitch dont enjoy anything associated lilo and stitch sadly.


Favourite food stuff from anywhere in walt disney world?


----------



## crabbie1

God thats a hard one so many. Snacks would be dole whip appetiser french onion soup (chef de france) steak at yachtsman and key lime pie anywhere.
Do you think Frozen is as good as all the hype or would you give credit to another disney film?


----------



## hc88

I dont think its any better than the old disney princess classics (little mermaid, beauty and the beast etc) it is very good and it definitely benefits from modern advances in animation.

I think the hype is because it is disney truely returning to where it began. A princess, a villian, comedy, and musicality!

Whats your favourite NON disney animation film?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Despicable Me

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## hc88

(Loooove despicable me!!)

Favourite animal is either an orca (killer whale) or tapir.


Yours? And why?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Giraffes. I find them very elegant.

Do you have any superstitious rituals you do before doing something important?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Either battered lemon chicken with rice, or pie and chips.  Just waiting for DH to reply to my text.

If you had to live in a WDW resort, which one would it be...?


----------



## hc88

Animal kingdom lodge. 


Anyone else stuck at work like me?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

No, I finished at 12:30 this afternoon...  Hope you're not there too long.

What is your most treasured possession?


----------



## hc88

Im not really very materialistic, so i would actually say my family.  If i had to pick an object though i have a swarovski crystal mickey mouse which is very special to me.


What country in the world would you like to visit that you havent been to before?


----------



## tennisfan

Loads, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, South Africa, Norway to name a few

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## davidmolliesmum

visiting the craft shop for some supplies to make some FE GIFTS!

*WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE FROM SANTA THIS YEAR?*


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't any idea yet, still got my birthday to come first

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## hc88

Hyundai i30 1.6 auto. 


Favourite parade current or old?


----------



## ninamouse

It was the Mickey Mania parade! (Why? Because we like to!)

What one thing do you HAVE to take on holiday with you...


----------



## hc88

My holiday itinery!  Im a bit ocd with planning ahead!


Do you prefer disney or disney/pixar films?


----------



## ninamouse

The Mickey Mania parade! (Why! Because we like to!)

What is the one thing you would struggle without on holiday?


----------



## ninamouse

Disney! 

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## hc88

well im not a fan off anything creepy crawly but i wouldnt call it a phobia. I dont like birds or anything flying around my head really freaks me out.

Will you be visiting diagon alley on your next visit to orlando?


----------



## ninamouse

No. My boys have never got into Harry Potter. It's Disney all the way for us!

Do you love or hate marmite?


----------



## hc88

Definitely hate!


If you could work as a cast member in any attraction/ride/resort etc where would it be and doing what?


----------



## ninamouse

I'd want to be the Mickey on the top of the mountain at the end of Fantasmic! 

If you could invent a crisp flavour, what would it be?


----------



## hc88

How about a mixed bag of lasagne and garlic bread flavour!


Has anyone watched once upon a time? Is it worth watching?


----------



## tennisfan

No haven't watched it

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## hc88

Unfortunately im just at work now (4.30 am eurgh) but i break up for two weeks today!


Favourite american fast food chain? (One we dont get in uk)


----------



## crabbie1

Normally stay onsite but like sweet toms and sizzlers.
What is your favourite perfume?


----------



## tennisfan

Anything by Lacoste

*When is your next night out?*


----------



## kizzabel

This day two weeks - my cousin is getting married! Very excited! 

What TV show would you love a part in? And which part?


----------



## hc88

Big bang theory, and i dont mind which part just aslong as i get to meet the amazing cast!

Captain EO - is it time it went?


----------



## tennisfan

Not a Michael Jackson fan and very glad its gone from Disneyland Paris

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## hc88

Either my own made chicken and spinach lasagne or chicken risotto.


Favourite sport?


----------



## tennisfan

Tennis

*What is your job?*


----------



## hc88

Im a manager for sainsburys.


Favourite time of year at disney?


----------



## tennisfan

Christmas in Disneyland Paris

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## hc88

History.


Plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping and relaxing tomorrow and then working Sunday

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## hc88

Maleficient i havent seen it yet, but ive heard mixed reviews?

Whats your favourite song from a disney film?


----------



## kizzabel

At Last I See the Light from Tangled. I bawl every time at Dreams in DLP when that sequence comes on!

What is your favourite breed of dog? Or cat or horse or fish or mongoose! if you are not canine inclined!


----------



## Princess Leia

Candle on the Water

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## hc88

The bodyguard with beverley knight in was amazing saw it twice. Love the lion king in the west end too.


Favourite disney side kick (i.e olaf - frozen, pascal - tangled etc)?


----------



## kizzabel

Sebastian.

Have many times have you visited Disney parks?


----------



## hc88

Ive travelled to orlando 4 times, 3 x 2 weeks and 1 x 3 weeks. Practically spend everyday in a either a disney, universal or seaworld park when there. So individual visits many. 


Favourite place to go or thing to do in the uk?


----------



## Ware Bears

My favourite place is Cornwall and I enjoy walking my dogs in the forest

*Any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping, house work and the relaxing today and back to work tomorrow

*What are your plans?*


----------



## hc88

Relaxing!! 


Does anyone do any dis meet ups?
(New to the forums, didnt know there was even such a thing!)


----------



## tennisfan

Tony, organises an annual meet.  Other then that don't know of any others planned

*What is your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## kizzabel

Anything Chinese.  My favourite is bbq ribs, honey wings & chips. I share with hubby as it's too much food. 

What's your favourite dessert?


----------



## hc88

Ive got this awesome recipe for a honeycomb chocolate mousse. It tastes amazing.


Thing your most looking forward this year?


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully going to NYC with a friend and buying a motorbike

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## hc88

Catching up on housework so i can enjoy two weeks off work without having to worry about it.


What do you think of the new festival of fantasy parade?


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't seen it 

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hoping to go to DLRP for a couple of days in September and want to go to NYC in November

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## Dimplenose

No seldom do on a Sunday - we often have it on a Thursday because it fits our family's plans better.

*What was your favourite tv show as a kid?*


----------



## hc88

When i was very little Babar the elephant was my favourite, not many people know what that is these days though.


Which character would you like to meet and great that they dont currently have in the parks?


----------



## Danauk

Tinker Bell

*Did you have a Sunday roast dinner today?*


----------



## kizzabel

No, we had a chinese out with my Mam and Dad after visiting my uncle in hospital.

Who is your favourite role model/icon?


----------



## tennisfan

Dame Kelly Holmes and jonny wilkinson 

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Ware Bears

The Wizard of Oz

*Favourite book?*


----------



## tennisfan

Of mice and men

Are you working today?


----------



## A Small World

No Im off work with an injury at the moment

When was your last holiday to a Disney park?


----------



## kizzabel

May 19th - 23rd. Only 133 sleeps til we are back to DLP!

Do you love your job?


----------



## hc88

I love it most of the time. Not today though just finished a 10 hour shift and im actually on holiday!

Name a disney film you havent seen?


----------



## kizzabel

Hercules!

What advice would you give your 16 year old self?


----------



## Danauk

Don't give up practising the piano, you could have done with those skills when you got older!!

Can you play any musical instruments?


----------



## hc88

Keyboard and a little bit of piano. As you said shouldnt have stopped practicing very rusty these days.


Favourite book?


----------



## ninamouse

The Harry Potter books

Who is your weirdest crush?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Gordon Ramsay

What's the scariest thing you've ever done?


----------



## tennisfan

Delivered a baby in my job

What is the weather like?


----------



## A Small World

Sunny with a nice breeze - just the way I like it

What is your favourite flavour of crisps?


----------



## kizzabel

Cheese and onion but only Walkers. Im fussy 

What are you best at?


----------



## ninamouse

Black peppercorn and sea salt

Who would be your dream date?


----------



## tennisfan

Jonny wilkinson

What is your job?


----------



## A Small World

Supporting Teenage Parents

What year was your first visit to any Disney Park and which one?


----------



## hc88

1992 when i was four, i dont remember much but there was only magic kingdom, epcot and in those days mgm studios to visit. My second visit in 1996 animal kingdom had only just opened and was very different to how it is today.


Do you hire a car when at walt disney world or rely on transport?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to WDW

What are your plans for today?


----------



## hc88

Today i have had a mass clearout of my wardrobes...Which is a bad thing cause that means ill have to fill them again!! 

Whats your favourite disney related possession?


----------



## A Small World

The book - 'From Sketch to Reality' about the designing of DLP

What is your favourite disney song?


----------



## tennisfan

The Spanish version of You've Got a Friend in Me

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## kizzabel

I'm going to see my uncle (he is in hospital undergoing treatment for throat cancer - could do with your prayers today as the doctors are meeting the family to tell us how far it is gone, what stage it is at and if chemotherapy or radium treatment is an option). Otherwise a quiet weekend as we have a wedding next Friday.

If you could be any Disney character which would you choose?


----------



## tennisfan

Hope your uncle recovers and gets the right news today

I would like to be Stitch

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## kizzabel

tennisfan said:


> Hope your uncle recovers and gets the right news today
> 
> I would like to be Stitch
> 
> *What are you having for lunch?*



Thanks Nikki, unfortunately we are looking at only 2 months. It is such a shock but the doctors said its very advanced and aggressive. Devastating news x

I've just made yorkshire puds to go with Hunters chicken and steamed spuds and I'll just do salad for supper.

What are having for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

kizzabel said:


> Thanks Nikki, unfortunately we are looking at only 2 months. It is such a shock but the doctors said its very advanced and aggressive. Devastating news x
> 
> I've just made yorkshire puds to go with Hunters chicken and steamed spuds and I'll just do salad for supper.
> 
> What are having for dinner?



Sorry to hear that, my uncle died of leukemia last November and he was given 2 months from diagnosis and he died 8 weeks later (he had been ill for a while but wouldn't see a doctor )

Not sure what i'm have may be eating out before cinema

*Is it hot where you live?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes its been very hot today - too hot for me as Im not a lover of too much heat

What is the last DVD/Bluray you watched?


----------



## tennisfan

Despicable me 2

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## A Small World

A good cup of tea 

What is your favourite season of the year?


----------



## ninamouse

Summer (Just like Olaf!)

What's your most prized possession?


----------



## tennisfan

Apart from family, my late grandfather's medals

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## BlueGiraffe

Packing for POFQ on Thursday!! 

Did you have a thunderstorm where you live last night?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes apparently 2 but only heard the one around 5am

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Danauk

I had spaghetti bolognese.

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We need to do some food shopping at some stage and there are some chores to be done, but otherwise we will have a lazy weekend.

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## Danauk

Disneyland Paris in 2 weeks time.

What is your favourite city to visit?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Dubai

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

Sydney

What is the longest flight you have taken?


----------



## BlueGiraffe

London to Vegas. It was 10 hours 45 minutes.

Do you prefer smart or casual?


----------



## kizzabel

I like smart clothes. I don't own trackies. I think it was ingrained in my when I was at my heaviest to try and make the best of a bad situation! Can't walk in heels though! 

What's for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Had spaghetti on toast as not that hungry 

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## Dimplenose

No, but I've been lazy at home at Pizza Express Pizzas were less than half price in Tesco.

*How far away do you live from where you were born?*


----------



## tennisfan

About 2 - 3 miles

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## ninamouse

Probably Dirty Dancing

If money wasn't an option, where would your next holiday be?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Precisely where it is going to be: Disneyland and Hawaii. I would probably change the hotel at Disneyland and maybe add a Hawaii cruise, but I am pretty happy with what I have to look forward to.

Describe your favourite photo?


----------



## I<3Dopey

My favorite Photo was this year inside Tusker house when My 1 and a half year old saw Mickey Mouse for the first Time he was so excited. His face and eyes lite up and his smile so big his cheeks must have hurt. 

What yoru favorite  place to eat?


----------



## tennisfan

A local chinese restaurant near where I live

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## A Small World

No

What are you reading at the moment?


----------



## Ware Bears

Just finishing The Cook, The Rat and The Heretic by Hugh Soskin

*Did the thunder over the weekend keep you awake?*


----------



## tennisfan

On Friday it did but the night before I slept through it

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes.  1 brother who is 2 years older than me.

*What was your favourite school outing?*


----------



## kizzabel

We went to a history park in ferrycarraig county wexford and saw typical straw houses and pits for cooking, a dolmen, ogham stone, an island dwelling which was to stop raiders and what a monastery and its surrounds would have looked like hundreds of years ago. It was cool but not so much when we visited the following 2 years! Inventive teachers 

What book is next on your list?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure as I have loads on my kindle to read , currently reading Across the Mersey

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Danauk

I have been at work from 7:30am until 5:30pm, then don't have any plans for this evening. I might do a little gardening once it is not as hot outside.


*What is your current favourite TV show?*


----------



## tennisfan

Castle and Blue bloods

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Ware Bears

Meatballs and spaghetti

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## BudgieMama

WDW, in 26 days!! EEEK!

Do you prefer visiting the beach or the countryside?


----------



## Ware Bears

Like both so best scenario is if I can combine the two 

*What was the last photo you took?*


----------



## BudgieMama

One of my display boards at work, before I took it down to update it with the information for next year!

Who is your favourite Disney villain?


----------



## tennisfan

Scar

*What would be your dream job?*


----------



## Danauk

A stage manager at a theatre in the West End (or a VIP tour guided at either WDW or Disneyland!)

*Have you ever taken any tours in any of the Disney theme parks?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes the Walk in Walts Footsteps Tour at DL California - that was amazing being able to go into Walts apartment.
Also the Cultivating the Magic tour at DL- which was also really interesting 

Whats your favourite moment at any Disney park so far?


----------



## sjt22

Staying around the magic kingdom to watch the kiss goodnight and getting some amazing photos of the castle.

What is your favourite snack in epcot ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not been to Epcot

*How old were you when you first went abroad?*


----------



## ninamouse

I think I was 7 or 8

What annoys you most?


----------



## tennisfan

Bad manners

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## ninamouse

Spending time at home chilling and BBQ with good friends 

Three words to describe your day today?


----------



## tennisfan

Chilled, productive and fun

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## A Small World

Just a cup of tea as I wasn't hungry - but Ive just had a slice of toast now

What's your favourite item of clothing you own?


----------



## tennisfan

An England rugby hoody

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## kizzabel

50 Shades freed.

What book are you looking forward to reading next?


----------



## tennisfan

The Jonny Wilkinson autobiography

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

pork and spicy rice - one of our favourite Hairy Bikers recipes

What's your favourite treat food?


----------



## Ware Bears

chocolate

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## A Small World

Tea - unless Im in a coffee shop then I like a nice Latte

Favourite flavour crisps?


----------



## ninamouse

Sea salt and black peppercorn 

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## kizzabel

Johnny Cash "God's gonna cut you down" 

If you could be any character in a book, which would you choose?


----------



## BudgieMama

Clare from The Time Traveller's Wife... 

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping and catching up with a friend Sunday

*Are you eating out this weekend?*


----------



## Danauk

No, we have friends coming over for a BBQ tomorrow evening.

*What event are you next looking forward to?*


----------



## ninamouse

An evening with friends tomorrow.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## tennisfan

No, it's not fair as I do 12hr shifts

What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## dolphingirl47

9:00

When did you last go to a beach?


----------



## BudgieMama

Sunday- going back today for a BBQ with some friends (we live 10 minutes away!)

What languages do you speak?


----------



## dolphingirl47

German and English

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## MagicalMerida

Rapunzel 

How many times have you been to Orlando?


----------



## BudgieMama

0- our first visit is coming up in 23 days! 

If you had to change your name, what would you change it to?


----------



## tennisfan

Lauren

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Dimplenose

I watched the Lego movie last night.

*What colour is your front door?*


----------



## tennisfan

White

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Disney1113

Chicken wraps

What did you do today?


----------



## Danauk

Mainly just housework!

*Have you watched any of the commonwealth games on the TV?*


----------



## kizzabel

I watched a few minutes yesterday of table tennis but that was all.

What was your favourite meal/food item at Disney?


----------



## tennisfan

The beef bouginon at DLRP

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No, I work in a school so now got the summer off   

*Can you speak any foreign languages?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes - French, German and a little bit of Italian- but Im very rusty with them all now

Can you play any musical instruments?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## hc88

Last day of my two week holiday, so relaxing and preparing to go back to work tomorrow boooo

do you collect anything disney? (Pins, vinylmation etc)


----------



## Dimplenose

Fridge magnets

*when/where did you last go for a swim?*


----------



## tennisfan

About 2-3 years ago when I was on holiday, not a fan of swimming unless i'm on holiday

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## kizzabel

I skipped lunch. Think it will be stir fry for dinner. Maybe beef in a garlic sauce.

What would an ideal day be for you?


----------



## tennisfan

One spent with friends and not working.  Also having a BBQ would be great

What is your favourite song?


----------



## A Small World

Theres too many to choose but my favourite Disney song is Circle of Life

What is your favourite Disney Movie moment?


----------



## kizzabel

Muppets  Christmas  Carol - the start when they are singing about Strooge. I love that entire film though!

When is your next Disney trip?


----------



## Danauk

We go to Disneyland Paris this Sunday evening.

*What are you having or did you have for lunch today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Had a ham sandwich at work

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot- I'll watch some TV, chat on face book , dis, and probably do some reading

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Kerrry7

I had some bourbons for pudding.

What's your favourite tv program?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue Bloods & Rizzoli and Isles

What is your favourite book?


----------



## kizzabel

I loved "one day" by David Nicholls.

What was/is your favourite cartoon?


----------



## tennisfan

Phineas and Ferb

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Kerrry7

Sleep, sleep and more sleep! 

Do you have a favourite household 'chore'?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't mind vacuuming

What car do you drive?


----------



## Saimaeve

a 2012 Jeep Patriot

What was the first movie you saw in the movie theater?


----------



## Dimplenose

Mary Poppins

*Where's your favourite UK place to shop?*


----------



## tennisfan

Debenhams or next

What film do you want to see next?


----------



## Kerrry7

I don't tend to watch a lot of films and I don't like going to the cinema so probably Mrs Browns Boys d'movie when it comes out on DVD.

What's your best memory?


----------



## BudgieMama

Our wedding day 

If you could keep any animal as a pet, what would you choose?


----------



## kizzabel

A panda.

What would you like for Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

To not be at work but it's up in the air at the moment due to rota changes 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## kizzabel

No plans but I'm also flat broke so no possibility of going anywhere! I think I'll bring the kids for a walk down the river.

What was your weekend like?


----------



## Princess Leia

Busy - last night I was taking part in the Commonwealth closing ceremony.  It was an amazing experience!

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## tennisfan

Tennis

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## A Small World

Had Lasagna

Do you paint your nails? What colour are they at the moment?


----------



## Princess Leia

Yes - turquoise

What book are you reading just now?


----------



## DisneyDreamer2020

A Kresley Cole one.

Are you a morning person or a night owl?


----------



## tennisfan

Both due to the joy of shift work

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## ninamouse

Cloudy but warm

What's your favourite flower?


----------



## tennisfan

Rose and sunflowers

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## A Small World

I have too many favourites to pick one but I love a roast dinner, chilli and anything with chicken 

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## tennisfan

Mildly spicy yes

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## kizzabel

Get a couple of runs in and see my nephews for the 1st time in months 

What is your favourite board game?


----------



## tennisfan

Trivial pursuit

*What is your job?*


----------



## kizzabel

Unemployed at the moment but I'll be a happy, if skint, student as of next month  

What characters would you like to see in the parks that aren't currently out and about for meets?


----------



## Kerrry7

I don't think there are any that I'd like to see added.

When was your last holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In May

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Ware Bears

Travel, reading, my dogs

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## BudgieMama

Changeable... one minute it's sunny, the next minute it's raining! 

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Ware Bears

I'm not, only just had a late breakfast

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## adsy198

Ware Bears said:


> I'm not, only just had a late breakfast
> 
> *What are you reading at the moment?*



The dis site ( no books on the to at the moment )

What's your favourite sport?


----------



## tennisfan

Tennis 

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## kizzabel

Pear & raspberry smoothie.

Do you have a favourite piece of jewellery?


----------



## ninamouse

My necklace with my boys' fingerprints on. 

What was the last song you heard?


----------



## kizzabel

Jay Z & Kanye West's "Otis"

Doing anything exciting this week?


----------



## BudgieMama

kizzabel said:


> Jay Z & Kanye West's "Otis"
> 
> Doing anything exciting this week?



It's our wedding anniversary on Thursday, and we're attending a friend's wedding on Saturday 
*
What is your favourite food?*


----------



## Kerrry7

Pasta. 

What is your favourite season?


----------



## ninamouse

Summer!

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## kizzabel

BudgieMama said:


> It's our wedding anniversary on Thursday, and we're attending a friend's wedding on Saturday
> *
> *


Congrats, happy anniversary 



ninamouse said:


> Summer!
> 
> What did you have for dinner?



Sausage casserole with mashed spuds. It was yum!

What tv series do you watch?


----------



## tennisfan

Castle, blue bloods, Chicago fire and several more

What are your plans for today?


----------



## BudgieMama

Coffee with a friend who is back for a visit in the middle of a 2 year volunteer placement in Ethiopia, and then finishing my packing for our holiday!

*If you had to go to the cinema tonight, what would you want to see?*


----------



## tennisfan

Guardians if the galaxy 

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Danauk

Vegetable pasta bake

*What was the last show you watched on TV?*


----------



## tennisfan

European athletic championship

*Do you like any sports?*


----------



## ninamouse

Tennis mainly

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## kizzabel

Not unless our Christmas time visit to DLP counts!! Starting this week with booking a break away for my Mam & Dad.

What is your favourite Robin Williams film?


----------



## Kerrry7

Jack. Or happy feet 2. 

What room are you in?


----------



## kizzabel

Kerrry7 said:
			
		

> Jack. Or happy feet 2.
> 
> What room are you in?



My bed room! Had a lovely lie in 

Do you sell things online?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometimes

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## BudgieMama

I've been at work this morning giving out A-Level results, and today is our 4th Wedding Anniversary, so we will do something nice this evening, but haven't decided what yet.

*If you could be an expert in any subject, what would you choose?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sport

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Kerrry7

We had chinese. 

What's your favourite pudding?


----------



## kizzabel

Kerrry7 said:
			
		

> We had chinese.
> 
> What's your favourite pudding?



Cheesecake 

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Ware Bears

Going out for breakfast then shopping then plan to do some jobs in garden

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Working both days but have the week off

When is your next holiday?


----------



## dolphingirl47

In November.

What is your favourite Disney treat?


----------



## Danauk

A Tigger tail at Disneyland or a Mickey Icecream cookie.

*What is your favourite Disney restaurant?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Narcoossees

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What is your job?*


----------



## Kerrry7

I'm an accountant.

Do you have a lot of friends you can talk 'Disney' to?


----------



## Dimplenose

Only one or two at work - but lots on here 

*How old were you when you stopped hanging up a Christmas stocking?*


----------



## tennisfan

Only stopped a couple of yrs ago since my Pluto stocking has vanished

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Kerrry7

Work, dinner, sleep! Lol.

Do you prefer to bath or shower?


----------



## tennisfan

Shower

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## A Small World

Frozen (on Sunday evening)

Do you still have any toys from when you were a child?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes my lego 

What is the weather like?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sunny but a bit nippy 

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## Danauk

A bowl of cornflakes and a cup of coffee.

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## Ware Bears

6:30am

*When and where is your next holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Nothing booked but hopefully booking Disneyland Paris and NYC soon for November

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## A Small World

Dairy Milk

What size shoes do you take?


----------



## Kerrry7

5.   What is the last thing you brought?


----------



## tennisfan

Apart from food, a motorbike a couple of weeks ago

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Pasta Bolognaise

Have you bought anything today?


----------



## kizzabel

A Small World said:
			
		

> Pasta Bolognaise
> 
> Have you bought anything today?



Ice cream and fabric softener! My life is fierce exciting! 

Where do you do your weekly shop?


----------



## tennisfan

Usually Asda

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Haven't made any yet

*What's for lunch?*


----------



## A Small World

Ive just had a sandwich

What colour is your car?


----------



## tennisfan

Gold

What is your job?


----------



## Ware Bears

General dogsbody in a school

*Are you left or right handed?*


----------



## A Small World

Right

Are there any photos on display in the room you are in now?


----------



## Dimplenose

Yes - DS as a baby is next to his graduation photo, DD as an angel in her first school play (16 years ago!) and a photo of my nan when she was 6 in 1912.

All my other photos are in the hall.

*What was the last live show you have seen?*


----------



## tennisfan

Reduced Shakespeare Company

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## kizzabel

I helped my husband pack for Prague and washed floors and changed beds. Also got the kids passport pictures and forms signed by the police ready for posting tomorrow.

If you could be any character in a book who would it be and why?


----------



## tennisfan

One of the Secret seven gang as they always had exciting adventures   

Are you having a roast today?


----------



## tennisfan

Double post, sorry


----------



## Ware Bears

No, been to the local carvery three times in the last fortnight so a bit roasted out!

*Did you watch Dr Who last night?*


----------



## A Small World

No

Have you got a Disney trip booked?


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, back to Alaska with DCL next year then taking the train down to DL

*What's the weather like today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Raining all day and chilly

What find you have for dinner?


----------



## peachiepie

Not sure yet, I'll pop to the supermarket in a bit and decide.

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## tennisfan

Into the Storm

What is the weather like?


----------



## Ware Bears

Sunny 

*Are you working today?*


----------



## karen1987

No, I work in a school so start again next week. 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Decorating my mums dining room Saturday and doing a boot fair on Sunday 

What was the last book you read?


----------



## karen1987

Doctor Sleep by Stephen King. 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## peachiepie

Yes we have a house rabbit.

What is your favourite food?


----------



## Dimplenose

Chocolate or pizza (maybe that's why I need a diet )

*When was the last time you travelled by train?*


----------



## Ware Bears

About a month ago 

*Favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## tennisfan

Cadbury popping candy 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Kerrry7

I'm ready for bed. But today I was on a course in the morning, had nandos for lunch then went back to work for a few hours.

Have you done the ice bucket challenge?


----------



## kizzabel

Yes and made my donation to MND. My Mam is up today 

Tell me a joke?


----------



## Kerrry7

Good!  ok..
Why did were there no planes where Peter Pan lived?

Because they never Neverland.

Where was your last holiday abroad?


----------



## tennisfan

Disneyland Paris

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## karen1987

Not too much now. I've been at work throughout the day and now sitting down for dinner and some chill time!

Have you been watching the Great British Bake-Off?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite takeaway?*


----------



## 68earlybay

Chinese food8)

What's worse being attacked by 100 duck size horses or 1 horse size duck?


----------



## kizzabel

68earlybay said:
			
		

> Chinese food8)
> 
> What's worse being attacked by 100 duck size horses or 1 horse size duck?



Horse sized duck. Freak out! I have a huge fear of birds and two guesses what the cat loves bringing in the window!

What are you terrified of?


----------



## tennisfan

Snakes and spiders

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## karen1987

Cheetos (we brought back a few bags from our August trip!). 

Last film you saw?


----------



## tennisfan

Into The Storm

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Kerrry7

I was on a course so grabbed a nandos takeaway. Butterfly chicken, chips and creamy mash!

Where do you do your food shop?


----------



## karen1987

Tesco. 

Starbucks or Costa coffee?


----------



## 68earlybay

Costa 



Which park/ride are you planning on going/doing first, when you're next at Disney?


----------



## karen1987

BTMR or Splash Mtn, it's kind of a tradition to head there first!

Will you be planting bulbs this autumn?


----------



## tennisfan

No

What is your job?


----------



## kizzabel

tennisfan said:
			
		

> No
> 
> What is your job?



Now officially a student / harassed mommy

Which do you rather, Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## tennisfan

Christmas, especially when I don't have to work it like I have done the last 4 years

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## kizzabel

I'm going to see two DJs with my friend tonight and have to say goodbye as she's going back to Oz :'(
Then tomorrow I'm seeing my Mam then going out with our friends to say goodbye to another friend heading back to Oz in the next few days.
Sunday I'll be mostly crying. Stupid recession.

Did you ever break a bone?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, my finger

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## karen1987

Hazy, but warm. 

Last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## tennisfan

Belle, yesterday

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## godders

Smoked salmon, falafel and houmous (was very nice!) 

Beatles or Elvis?


----------



## karen1987

Beatles. 

As it's National Cheese Pizza Day (apparently!), what is your favourite pizza topping(s)?


----------



## tennisfan

Meat feast and mushrooms

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------

